# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 2015...by yummy_mummy

## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure! 
Evo nas u novoj godini i novom odbrojavanju!
Neka vam oboje bude sretno!
Posteno cu se potruditi da sto fise vas inficiram sa trudnickim feromonima pa da ova godina bude baby boom!  :grouphug:

----------


## Šiškica

čestitam draga !!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: napokon  :Heart: 
ljepo je vidjeti tvoje odbrojavanje!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zadarmamica

:Smile: 
Pusa

----------


## žužy

*~~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ [/B]  
* LISTA ZA      04.01.2015.  *  :Smile: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :iskušenje: 

*
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       47.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  44.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  39.dc 
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem:  

*

ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   23.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   11.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc  
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

----------


## žužy

:Very Happy:

----------


## ivana.sky

:Klap:   :Klap:   :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Jos jednom cestitam!
Lijepo je konacno vidjeti novo odbrojavanje...

Za buduce curke - treba pisati 1/2015, 2/2015 itd..., ne znam gdje se to izgubilo.

----------


## *sunshine*

Yummy, cestitke od srca!

S malim zakasnjenjem svima sve najbolje u novoj godini  :Smile: 

Cure, je li kada koja od vas radila kremu od pudinga od vanilije/cokolade .
Jednom sam radila tu kremu,ali na pola litre mlijeka jedna vrecica.
A citam dosta po netu da vecina na pola litre mlijeka stavljaju 2 vrecice pudinga ,, i naravno na kraju kada se ohladi, margarin ..
Sinu mi je rodendan za par dana i zelim mu napraviti tortu s kremom od pudinga,, pa dajte neke savjete, iskustva ..

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala cure na cestitkama!

Sto se tice pudingove kreme, ja je svaki put radim drugacije. Moze jedna vrecica, moze dvije,ali jedna je stvar uvijek ista: dodam bar dva zumanjka. Super ispadne. Ako je cokoladna krema, onda dodam tamnu cokoladu, da pojaca okus. Sretno sa tortom i sretan rodjendan malisanu!

----------


## *sunshine*

> Hvala cure na cestitkama!
> 
> Sto se tice pudingove kreme, ja je svaki put radim drugacije. Moze jedna vrecica, moze dvije,ali jedna je stvar uvijek ista: dodam bar dva zumanjka. Super ispadne. Ako je cokoladna krema, onda dodam tamnu cokoladu, da pojaca okus. Sretno sa tortom i sretan rodjendan malisanu!


Hvala draga!

A reci mi sto se tice pudinga od čok., dok ga kuhas onda u nju dodas jos tamne cokolade? Koliko otprilike cokolade dodas u puding ?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Joj, ja to sve onako, od oka i zavisi sto imam u kuzini, ali nikad ne stavim manje od 3-4 redova  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Da, za vrijeme kuhanja dodam  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Yummi još jednom čestitam.
Neka ovo bude plodna godina.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kava je kuhana, komadi pridružite se.

----------


## nivesa

Yummy cestitam jos jednom! Nek bude skolski dosadna do kraja!
Nadam se da ces nam svima donjeti srecu! Iako nisam na listi redovito vas pratim. Zelim vam svima da sto prije budete koturajuce trudnice!

----------


## stork

YM čestitke, konačno!  :Very Happy: 

Btw, kako ja mrzim taj izraz "školska trudnoća"  :gaah:  Kaj to uopće znači? Nekome je školski bljuvati, nekome ne, netko pati od cicobolje, glavobolje, križobolje, nesanice, netko ne, netko umire od žgaravice, netko ne... itd... i sve je to normalno jer je "drugo stanje", a taj izraz "školski" me svaki put nekako asocira na pedofiliju!
Uf, eto, morala sam to konačno istresti... ne zamjerite, to nisam ja, to su moji hormoni  :Laughing:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hahaha stork! To bi zapravo bila skolarska trudnoca! Eto, za sad jos ne bljujem, ali mi se cini da sam pobrala nekakvu gljivicnu infekciju jer me zari pisa, imam cudan iscijedak, proljev i pece me jezik dok jedem. Moram danas kod doktora, a ne da mi se mrdnut iz kuce. Najradije bih spavala cijeli dan. Kcer mi je u vrticu do tri...

----------


## žužy

*~~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ [/B]  
* LISTA ZA      05.01.2015.  *  :Smile: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :iskušenje: 
*
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       48.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  45.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  40.dc 
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem:  



*ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   24.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   12.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc  
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc*

----------


## žužy

*stork*,meni se pod školsku trudnoču pak podrazumijeva i bljuvanje i cicobolja i križobolja,nesanica,glavobolja,žgaravica i svee te normalne trudničke popratne pojave. I kad ti poželim školsku trudnoču,želim ti sve to. Da ti trudnoča bude obična i normalna.
Školska trudnoča mi nisu hematomi,krvarenje u bilo kojem obliku..i takve stvari. Ak me razmeš  :psiholog:

----------


## ivana.sky

A sta je onda ovo moje  :Sad:  nest totalno nenormalno? Stalno brijem da nest nije u redu jer mi nije nist! Osim (.)(.) ajd koje su sad opet pocele i neprestanog spavanja... mucnine nest mal, povracala 3put... krv iz nosa 2,3 jutra i 2 dana glavobolje... ovak bi mogla bit trudna cijeli zivot...
joooj kad ce taj 16.?!?!??!

----------


## žužy

Jooooj *ivana*,kak ništ a tolko toga si nabrojala! Kaj bi ti još.. :Cool:  :drama: 
Ah te trudnice...nikad zadovoljne  :lool:

----------


## nivesa

> *stork*,meni se pod školsku trudnoču pak podrazumijeva i bljuvanje i cicobolja i križobolja,nesanica,glavobolja,žgaravica i svee te normalne trudničke popratne pojave. I kad ti poželim školsku trudnoču,želim ti sve to. Da ti trudnoča bude obična i normalna.
> Školska trudnoča mi nisu hematomi,krvarenje u bilo kojem obliku..i takve stvari. Ak me razmeš


X ko kuca!

----------


## ivana.sky

> Jooooj *ivana*,kak ništ a tolko toga si nabrojala! Kaj bi ti još..
> Ah te trudnice...nikad zadovoljne


 :Laughing:  pa kad se osjecam super hahaha nist meni nije

----------


## žužy

Onda pst da te onaj gore ne čuje i pošalje ti malo nečega od gore nabrojanog iz školske trudnoče.  :mama: 
Znaš kak vele - tak si si štela  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

> X ko kuca!


 :Kiss: 
Kak si draga,ima kaj novoga?

----------


## nivesa

A evo cekam stalno nesto... 
Kariogram 9.2. Ak sam dobro zapamtila. Vadit krv za markere tum.za cistu na jajniku. Kolposkopija oko 13.1. Stalno nekaj .  A kod tebe?

----------


## Merienn

Ja napokon docekala plusic ++++++++++...nisam htjela prije piskiti, cekala sam da prođe dovoljno vremena...naručiti cu se u doktorice za ovaj tjedan...aaaa jos ne mogu vjerovati....simptomi ništa, nula, naduta ali nista drugo...pomislila sam da je to od krcanja kolačima ali eto...uf, bojim se i veseliti...pusa svima

----------


## žužy

> A evo cekam stalno nesto... 
> Kariogram 9.2. Ak sam dobro zapamtila. Vadit krv za markere tum.za cistu na jajniku. Kolposkopija oko 13.1. Stalno nekaj .  A kod tebe?


Nije ti dosadno...al neka,riješi to,budeš mirnija..a možda i pametnija  :Undecided: 
Moja gin se drugi tj vrača s go,pa pem po nalaze pape i briseve. Ako to štima,uzimam up i naručujem se na pregled na Merkur u nadi za dogovor za laparo.
Pa možda nakon nje i ja budem kaj pametnija.

----------


## žužy

> Ja napokon docekala plusic ++++++++++...nisam htjela prije piskiti, cekala sam da prođe dovoljno vremena...naručiti cu se u doktorice za ovaj tjedan...aaaa jos ne mogu vjerovati....simptomi ništa, nula, naduta ali nista drugo...pomislila sam da je to od krcanja kolačima ali eto...uf, bojim se i veseliti...pusa svima


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam!
Stalno sam te škicala gdje si...kad eno sakrila se ona sa svojim plusićem! :Smile: 
Kad je bila O,kolko si moguče trudna?

----------


## nivesa

> Ja napokon docekala plusic ++++++++++...nisam htjela prije piskiti, cekala sam da prođe dovoljno vremena...naručiti cu se u doktorice za ovaj tjedan...aaaa jos ne mogu vjerovati....simptomi ništa, nula, naduta ali nista drugo...pomislila sam da je to od krcanja kolačima ali eto...uf, bojim se i veseliti...pusa svima


Cestitam! I veseli se! Imas puno pravo na to! Uzivaj u tom plusicu koliko god mozes!!! ♡♡♡♡♡♡
Zuzy obavit cu to kaj moram i rekla sam ginu da ak cu morat operirat tu cistu da je to zadnje od mene. Obavim to i kariogram i onda kud puklo da puklo. Ak ostanem t ok ak ne prezivjet cu i to. Kaj bude. ..i ak ostanem t nitko ziv nece znat i pravit cu se kao da se to ne dogada . Nit cu se veselit nit zabrinjavat. Pustit cu da sve ide svojim tokom. Ako uspijem iznjet do kraja nitko sretniji od mene ako ne....bar me nece svi opet " onak " gledat kao a jadna gle ju ziva je nakon svega pa kak?? 
Mozda grubo il glupo zvuci ali sta mi drugo preostaje

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Cestitam marien! Kad je termin?

----------


## žužy

Joj draga moja *nivesa*,nema šanse da se praviš kao da se ništa ne događa  :Sad:  znaš i sama da budeš živjela iz dana u dan i od pregleda do pregleda.
Jako ti želim što i sebi,konačno živu i zdravu bebicu  :Heart: 
A s ovim djelom da nitko nemora znat,se slažem...mi smo rekli sad za trudnoču ukučanima i bliskim frendovima koji znaju kad idemo u postupak. Nemreš skriti odlazak u Zg,ipak te nema dobar dio dana doma. I pred dva tjedna pita mene šogorica (s kojom živim),jel sve dobro napreduje kod mene. A rekli smo im da ništa od trudnoče..Tolko o zainteresiranosti. Tako da se više to sve skupa apsolutno nikoga ne tiče. Ionak su se več navikli da nemrem ni nebudem nikad trudna.
E baš budu vidli!  :utezi:

----------


## nivesa

Ma znam da cu strepit...nadam se da hocu  :Smile:  to znaci da cemo rasti i bit sve veci i veci  :Wink:  samo nitko ziv to nece znat. I ja tebi zelim jedno malo cudo ! Sto prije!

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Cestitam *yummy* na tvom odbrojavanju, koliko sad vec brojis tjedana?

Cestitam naravno i *merienn* na plusicu! A svima ostalima u novoj godini zelim da docekate svoje plusice.

Napokon se zavrsila ona uzasna 2014g, nekako se ipak lakse dise, ne ponovila se nikad vise..

A mi smo vam veliki vec 22+2 tt, za one koje ne znaju u mojoj velikooooj busi skriva se jedan jako aktivan deckic. Srce mi je ko kuca. Samo da je ziv i zdrav!!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Cestitam *yummy* na tvom odbrojavanju, koliko sad vec brojis tjedana?
> 
> Cestitam naravno i *merienn* na plusicu! A svima ostalima u novoj godini zelim da docekate svoje plusice.
> 
> Napokon se zavrsila ona uzasna 2014g, nekako se ipak lakse dise, ne ponovila se nikad vise..
> 
> A mi smo vam veliki vec 22+2 tt, za one koje ne znaju u mojoj velikooooj busi skriva se jedan jako aktivan deckic. Srce mi je ko kuca. Samo da je ziv i zdrav!!


Hvala! Danas sam 6+1 tt. Ajme, pa ti si vec pola puta presla. Hoce li to biti ozujak beba?

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Majska beba, termin mi je 9.5. Ali s najvjerojatnijim carskim postoji sansa da me porode od 38-40 tt..

----------


## ivana.sky

Merienn  :Klap:  

AdrianovaMamica ajme leti vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooooo!

Merienn čestitam !

Po običaju, kava je kuhana!

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      06.01.2015.  *  :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       49.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  46.dc +
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  41.dc 
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc 
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   25.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :alexis:  

**sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   13.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc  
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc*

----------


## žužy

*MAMI*,fala na kofesiti  :Kiss: 

*Merienn*,javi nam se malo viš da izgaramo od želje za detaljima  :Wink: 

*LadyB*,sretno u (ne)čekalicama!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kako je lijepo imati svako malo plusić na listi..

----------


## kudri

cure, sjećam se da je netko u ranoj trudnoći imao guuusti bijeli iscjedak. čak je mislio da su gljivice...ne sjećam se više tko.
ali me zanima kako je izgledalo, kad je krenulo i koliko često se pojavljivalo? 

eto, opet tražim neke simptome i istovremeno se lupam po glavi zbog toga, ali kaj ćeš, ne mogu si pomoći:D

----------


## kudri

*merienn*, čestitam i čekam, kao i svi ostali, detaljan opis uspješnog ciklusa  :Grin:

----------


## ivana.sky

i ja sam imala, ne znam dokad i jel jos uvijek tu jer sam pocela utrice stavljat tamo na 5+4tt pa mi tesko odredit sad sta je iscjedak a sta su utrici  :Grin:  a bude ti onak otprilike kao kod O, vise bijelkast, razvlaci se, bez mirisa i boje, i stalno si nekak vlazna... bas ko gljivice ali ne svrbi, ne pece, nema onak sirastog ni "mirisa"

ispricavam se na detaljima

----------


## žužy

> eto, opet tražim neke simptome i istovremeno se lupam po glavi zbog toga, ali kaj ćeš, ne mogu si pomoći:D


A visoko si gore *kudri*...bumo mi to provjerili,ha?  :Storma s bičem:  :fige:

----------


## kudri

*ivana.sky*, a jel ti se to pojavilo prije očekivane M ili kasnije? meni je tako već par dana, a nisu gljivice jer ne peče i ne svrbi. baš stalno imam osjećaj da sam se upiškila, baš osjetim kad iscuri...bijeli je, gusti
*žužy*, ma nisam baš visoko, znaš da imam produžene cikluse...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure, kad smo vec kod gljiva, ja sam ih dobila po prvi put u zivotu. Dao mi je doktor neki kremu i tabletu da je stavim u pisulju. Pored toga su mi se pojavile gljive i na jeziku, pa i njega mazem, a muka mi je od kreme. Nadam se da ce proci sto prije...

----------


## zadarmamica

> *ivana.sky*, a jel ti se to pojavilo prije očekivane M ili kasnije? meni je tako već par dana, a nisu gljivice jer ne peče i ne svrbi. baš stalno imam osjećaj da sam se upiškila, baš osjetim kad iscuri...bijeli je, gusti
> *žužy*, ma nisam baš visoko, znaš da imam produžene cikluse...


Bijeli gusti izljev sam imala stalno pred pozitivan test  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

ajoj, eti ti opet nade...poludjet cu.
*zadarmamica,* a inače nisi imala taj iscjedak? 
ja imam uvijek u drugim dijelu ciklusa neki lagani iscjedak, ali ovo je bas bijelo gusto kao da imam gljivice. ali ne stalno, jednom-dva puta kroz dan mi izađe.

----------


## zadarmamica

> ajoj, eti ti opet nade...poludjet cu.
> *zadarmamica,* a inače nisi imala taj iscjedak? 
> ja imam uvijek u drugim dijelu ciklusa neki lagani iscjedak, ali ovo je bas bijelo gusto kao da imam gljivice. ali ne stalno, jednom-dva puta kroz dan mi izađe.


Gljivice nemam.samo sam u ovulaciji imala puno prozirne sluzi.

----------


## ivana.sky

ne bi ti htjela budit lazne nade al tak je i meni bilo kudri, prije M, posto sam ja ranije imala O, popiskila + 4dana prije ocekivane... probaj ak imas koju lh trakicu popiskit? ja misla da mi je 2.ovulacija  :Laughing:  sad kad se sjetim... lh trakica bila 3,4dana pozitivna uz iscjedak pa me bubekica nagovorila da pisnem hcg... i 24.d.c. pozitivan test.. kad ti je bila O?

----------


## kudri

17dc.danas mi je 1o dpo...nemam niti lh, niti hcg. ma još bolje. u čet ionako idem na uzv maternice.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ak ti bude povecana maternica na uzv, to moze biti znak trudnoce. Kad sam bila trudna sa kceri, jos prije menge sam isla na uzv, jer su pokusali otkriti uzrok mojim bolnim mengama i onda mi je doktorica rekla da mi je maternica povecana i je li moguce da sam trudna...bila sam  :Wink:

----------


## ivchica30

Drage moje...evo mene opet malo, Yummi cestitam tiiiii punooooo stvarno zelim da je konacno ova uspjesna i drzim figice....
ja imam jedno pitanje za vas... do danas sam uvijek imala savrseno tocno ovulacije, tocno su se osjetile i vidjele, ak znate kaj hocu rec! Muzek i ja smo imali na12, 14 i na 15 dan ciklusa odnose, i taman mi je kalendar oznacio pocetak ovulacije... sada vec zadnjih par dana osjecam lijevi jajnik kako pulsira ko blesav, cicke bolne ali nista pretjerano, i danas prvi puta onako malo mucnina i cijeli dan mokri osjecaj dolje, a dnevni ulozak prazan... cak sam i prosli mjesec imala mngu onak dosta bljedunjavu, inace mi traje 7 dana, a prosli mjesec je bila manje od 5.... neznam kaj da mislim, bojim se ponadati, ali sve mi je to nekako cudno jer mi M trba doc tek za 13 dana.... kaj vi mislite?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ako ti je zadjna menga bila slaba, moguce je da nije bila menga. Napravi test.

----------


## ivchica30

Yummi ma bila je menga... samo sam se zacudila jer je trajala kratko.... a kaj ja znam, jucer sam muzeka poslala na spermiogram, hahaha, sad cekamo nalaze... pricekat cu jos malo, vec sam se par puta bila ovako ponadala i na kraju ostala pokakana....

----------


## ivchica30

I ono sto me najvise cudi je jer nije bilo one sluzi na dan kad je trebala biti, a ja ju inace uvijek imam... mislim pitam se jel moguce imati simptome bilokakve u takom kratkom vremenu?

----------


## ivchica30

I mjerila sam si danas temperaturu, 36,6...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ivchice, ako za 13 dana trebas dobiti mengu, nema sanse da si trudna, posto se impantacija desava 3-5 dana nakon ovulacije i teg tad se pocinje proizvoditi hormon trudnoce. S druge strane, imala sam i ja krvarenje sa kceri na dan kad je trebla biti menga i krvarenje je trajalo par dana, a bila sam trudna. Frendica mi je cak imala 2 "menge", nakon toga je bila uvjerena da je trudna. Na UZV koji je trebao biti 12 tt, ispalo je da je 18 tt...tako da nikad ne znas, ja bi napravila test na tvome mijestu...

----------


## ivchica30

Hvala ti na iskrenosti.... pricekati cu jos malo....

----------


## ivana.sky

> 17dc.danas mi je 1o dpo...nemam niti lh, niti hcg. ma još bolje. u čet ionako idem na uzv maternice.


onda ces sve znati... drzim ti fige da bude nesto  :fige:

----------


## stork

BT ti baš i ne mora biti mjerilo, meni je bila 36,6-36,8. Baš kad sam bila oko toga u nedoumici cure su me uputile na ff od ljubilice, kojoj je isto bila tak bzvz, a prije Božića je zagrlila svog misha  :Smile:

----------


## Merienn

Evo me cure...meni je ciklus uredan, ono 28 dana kao po traci...pokrili smo sve dane, doslovno od 7dc do 15dc, e ako nisam crkla hahaha  :Very Happy: ...ali potrefio se godišnji moj i njegov, stan prazan, višak vremena i da vam budem iskrena rekli smo jedno drugome,kad sam prosli ciklus popiskila minus, da ćemo jednostavno pustiti sve, ako nema bebe nema, ima drugih rješenja, već ćemo nešto skombinirati, bitno da se nas dvoje držimo skupa...i tako bilo je dosta stresno oko ovih blagdana, nisam ni razmišljala da bi mogla biti trudna, simptomi ništa, nikakva promjena. I onda skuzim koliko mi kasni i mislim se ma nije moguće.  Tresla sam se kao budala. A ono plus. Sjedila sam pola sata u wc i mislim se pa ne mogu vjerovati. A kad sam njemu rekla skoro se srušio.  Jednostavno bili smo povukli crtu i rekli da ćemo prestati sa tolikim opterećivanjem. I eto...sad moram sutra se uvaliti kod dr da vidim što i kako...

----------


## zadarmamica

> Evo me cure...meni je ciklus uredan, ono 28 dana kao po traci...pokrili smo sve dane, doslovno od 7dc do 15dc, e ako nisam crkla hahaha ...ali potrefio se godišnji moj i njegov, stan prazan, višak vremena i da vam budem iskrena rekli smo jedno drugome,kad sam prosli ciklus popiskila minus, da ćemo jednostavno pustiti sve, ako nema bebe nema, ima drugih rješenja, već ćemo nešto skombinirati, bitno da se nas dvoje držimo skupa...i tako bilo je dosta stresno oko ovih blagdana, nisam ni razmišljala da bi mogla biti trudna, simptomi ništa, nikakva promjena. I onda skuzim koliko mi kasni i mislim se ma nije moguće.  Tresla sam se kao budala. A ono plus. Sjedila sam pola sata u wc i mislim se pa ne mogu vjerovati. A kad sam njemu rekla skoro se srušio.  Jednostavno bili smo povukli crtu i rekli da ćemo prestati sa tolikim opterećivanjem. I eto...sad moram sutra se uvaliti kod dr da vidim što i kako...




čestitam.
baš je lipo krenula godina.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*Merienn* cestitam!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled sutra!

*kudri*  :fige:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Evo me cure...meni je ciklus uredan, ono 28 dana kao po traci...pokrili smo sve dane, doslovno od 7dc do 15dc, e ako nisam crkla hahaha ...ali potrefio se godišnji moj i njegov, stan prazan, višak vremena i da vam budem iskrena rekli smo jedno drugome,kad sam prosli ciklus popiskila minus, da ćemo jednostavno pustiti sve, ako nema bebe nema, ima drugih rješenja, već ćemo nešto skombinirati, bitno da se nas dvoje držimo skupa...i tako bilo je dosta stresno oko ovih blagdana, nisam ni razmišljala da bi mogla biti trudna, simptomi ništa, nikakva promjena. I onda skuzim koliko mi kasni i mislim se ma nije moguće.  Tresla sam se kao budala. A ono plus. Sjedila sam pola sata u wc i mislim se pa ne mogu vjerovati. A kad sam njemu rekla skoro se srušio.  Jednostavno bili smo povukli crtu i rekli da ćemo prestati sa tolikim opterećivanjem. I eto...sad moram sutra se uvaliti kod dr da vidim što i kako...


Odlicno! Mogle bi nas dvi skupa stenjati u 8. mjesecu. Jesi izracunala kad ti je termin?

----------


## ivana.sky

to je to. u ove 2god mrrzila sam kad mi kazu kad se najmanje budete nadali, kad ne budete mislili, kad se ne budete opterecivali....al eto dokaza svim vama curama da to zbilja pali! samo mozak na pasu, ili ga opteretit necim (ko ja poslom, kreditom blabla) i puf eto iznenadjenja...  :Grin: 

evo vam svima vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zasad skulirana

a ja gledam gdje je nestala tema,skoro sam napisala post na staro odbrojavanje....
Merienn čestitam!

piši mi žužy 1DC koooonačnoooo, ne znam kad sam se toliko veselila stvarima!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

> cure, sjećam se da je netko u ranoj trudnoći imao guuusti bijeli iscjedak. čak je mislio da su gljivice...ne sjećam se više tko.
> ali me zanima kako je izgledalo, kad je krenulo i koliko često se pojavljivalo? 
> 
> eto, opet tražim neke simptome i istovremeno se lupam po glavi zbog toga, ali kaj ćeš, ne mogu si pomoći:D


Kudri ja sam ta koja je strepila zbog iscjetka. Stalno sam imala osjecaj da je m stigla. I onda jesan dan zuckasti iscjedak pa opet gusti bjeli skoro ko O iscjedak. Bila sam sigurna da sam nekaj opet pobrala. Na kraju sam pisnula +! Kad bi kao trebala dobit m?

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      07.01.2015.  *  :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       50.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  47.dc +
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc 
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   26.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :alexis:  

**sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   14.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc  
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc*

----------


## žužy

*zasad skulirana*,ma konačno..kaj ne koji apsurd,tak sam i ja bila hepi dok mi je došla sad zadnja menga. Ajmo sad sve lijepo ispočetka,ovaj put pokriveno  :alexis: 

*kudri*,imaj na umu da sutra nakon uzv-a nečeš biti pametnija..vidjet će ti se zadebljana sluznica,kaj može biti i znak rane trudnoče ali i predmenga stanje. Puno je prerano za znati išta više na uzv. Za sad,jedino test. I  :fige:  do neba za *ll* !

*ivchica30* ,ako ti je prošla menga bila imalo čudna,uvijek možeš pišnuti test i riješiti se dileme.
Po meni,ovi simptomi koje opisuješ,povezani su sa ovulacijom. Ne mora uvijek biti isto...
I da,evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odličan s-gram!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Merienn* ,si ti to več negdje u 7.tt?
Sretno danas kod doktora, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: !

----------


## nivesa

Eh zvala sam Petrovu za CA 125 narucuju. Haha ali se treba narucit na Rebru! Zvala Sv. Duh...oni vele doci cete ovaj mj na red hahaha pa to vise nije normalno!

----------


## ivchica30

> *zasad skulirana*,ma konačno..kaj ne koji apsurd,tak sam i ja bila hepi dok mi je došla sad zadnja menga. Ajmo sad sve lijepo ispočetka,ovaj put pokriveno 
> 
> *kudri*,imaj na umu da sutra nakon uzv-a nečeš biti pametnija..vidjet će ti se zadebljana sluznica,kaj može biti i znak rane trudnoče ali i predmenga stanje. Puno je prerano za znati išta više na uzv. Za sad,jedino test. I  do neba za *ll* !
> 
> *ivchica30* ,ako ti je prošla menga bila imalo čudna,uvijek možeš pišnuti test i riješiti se dileme.
> Po meni,ovi simptomi koje opisuješ,povezani su sa ovulacijom. Ne mora uvijek biti isto...
> I da,evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odličan s-gram!


Draga moja zuzi, dosao nas s-gram....koliko sam skuzila  Nije dobro pise mu  Who 2010 / TETRAOZOOSPERMIA who 1999 astenozoospermia... Nemam pojma sta je to... On je naravno sav u panici, ja neznam sta da mu kazem... Molim vas pomozite mi....

----------


## nivesa

> Draga moja zuzi, dosao nas s-gram....koliko sam skuzila  Nije dobro pise mu  Who 2010 / TETRAOZOOSPERMIA who 1999 astenozoospermia... Nemam pojma sta je to... On je naravno sav u panici, ja neznam sta da mu kazem... Molim vas pomozite mi....


Ugrubo koliko se ja kuzim to znaci da su spermiji abnormalnog oblika. Znaci morfoloski ne odgovaraju normali.

----------


## nivesa

I da ih je manje pokretnih. Ali to se da popravit sa terapijom

----------


## ivchica30

Hvala Nivesa...  :Smile:  kome da se sada obratim? sta to znaci da "normalnim putem" necemo moci ostati trudni?

----------


## žužy

*ivchica30* ,za početak baci oko na ove teme:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/15352-T...permia-pitanja
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/7000-Asthenozoospermia
Tu su cure pisale o dijagn. o kojima govoriš. Ali,bitne su i brojke,možeš ih napisati?

----------


## bubekica

Ivekica,
za pocetak - bez panike. Sama dijagnoza kod sgrama ne znaci puno, bitne su brojke. 
Asthenozoospermija oznacava smanjeno broj spermija po mililitru ejakulata.
Teratozoospermija znaci smanjeni broj morfoloski ispravnih spermija.

Ne kuzim zasto vam u nalazu spominju who standarde iz 1999 koji se vise ne koriste.

Najbolje bi bilo kada bi napisala brojke, onda cemo ti znati vise reci.

----------


## ivchica30

a neznam sta da vam napisem posto nista ne razumijem i sama jer pise na talijanskom... dajte mi neke primjere pa cu pogledat i napisat...

----------


## bubekica

Sad tek vidim da sam fulala nick i rekla sve prije receno
 :facepalm: 
Mozda da pofotkas i stavis na imageshack?
Ili prepisi s talijanskog.

Treba nam:
Volumen ejakulata
Broj spermija po mL (bude obicno neki broj pa toliko mil/mL)
Postotak pokretnih (postoje a b c i d kategorija).
Postotak morf ispravnih.

----------


## ivchica30

evo sad cu... na poslu sam pa mi bas nije zgodno....

----------


## ivchica30

Volumen 1.60 ML
Sperm. po ejakulatu 140.80 x 10E6
Koncent. spermatica 88 x 10E6
Sperm zivi 72 %
Sperm mrtvi 28%

I onda pise jos nekakva metoda po Krugeru:
Normalne forme 4%
Anomalije glave 95%
Anomalije repa 12%

Znam da nije dobro i sada kada pisem ove brojeve jos veci strah me lovi....

----------


## bubekica

Meni se to uopce ne cini los nalaz.
Volumen je malo manji, smatra se da je kao ok preko 2mL, ali koncentracija spermija je ok, morfologija na samoj granici (4% je uredno).
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/spermiogram

Baci oko na link.

Nisi napisala pokretljivost...

----------


## ivchica30

POKRETLJIVOST ' Unutar 60 minuta
L Progressiva PR Brza 28,00 %
L Progressiva PR lagana 10,00 %
L Non progressiva NP 7,00 %
L Immobilita' I 55,00 %
L Totale PR rbrza + PR polagana 38,00 %

----------


## Nina 83

> POKRETLJIVOST ' Unutar 60 minuta
> L Progressiva PR Brza 28,00 %
> L Progressiva PR lagana 10,00 %
> L Non progressiva NP 7,00 %
> L Immobilita' I 55,00 %
> L Totale PR rbrza + PR polagana 38,00 %


Ivchice  kod mog muza je totalno los spermiogram bio,od tolikih milijuna imao je valjda deset normalnih,stvarno sam bila u panici,i evo otisli na icsi u Maribor i uspjelo od prve,danas smo saznali da imamo decka i curu,ne brini,konzultiraj se sa doktorom i vidi opcije.Dovoljan je samo jedan spermij da uspije,drzim fige.

----------


## ivchica30

Hvala ti Nina...

----------


## bubekica

Ivchica, spermiogram je losiji od normalnog i urednog nalaza, ali nije jako los.
Krivo sam napisala za morfologiju, 15% se smatra urednim. Brojcano stanje vam je ok, a pokretnih a+b bi trebalo biti 50%. Znaci nisu talo strasno lose brojke, cak ni za spontanu trudnocu.

----------


## ivchica30

Pokusavam se utjesiti, neznam ni sama sta da mislim....

----------


## ivchica30

Dotuklo me ovo, uvijek sam vjerovala da ce nama odmah uspjeti, neznam, toliko je djece uy mojoj obitelji, svi extra plodni... moram biti jaka zbog njega jer ako me vidi da sam ja u bedu, njemu ce biti jos gore... kome sada dalje? sta da radim? sada bi i ja trebala hormone vaditi i sve ostalo... Bojim se svega...

----------


## nivesa

Ivchica bez panike  nije to tak lose . Nije bas da je sterilan  :Wink:  mozda cete trebat pomoc mpo dr al nije ni to smak svijeta  Nina ti je samo jedan primjer

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> a neznam sta da vam napisem posto nista ne razumijem i sama jer pise na talijanskom... dajte mi neke primjere pa cu pogledat i napisat...


Bas mi je zao. Eto, htjela bih ti reci jednu pricu da te utijesim. Muz moje frendice je imao katastrofa spermiogram. Rekli su da njegovi spermiji imaju deformirane repove i da ona nikad nece moci ostati trudna radi toga. Ostala je 2 mjeseca kasnije i danas njen deckic ima preko 2 godine. Bila je nakon toga nedavno opet trudna ali se trudnoca zakomplicirala i izgubila je bebu.
...samo, toliko o tome da los spermiogram znaci da ne mozete...btw, obje trudnoce su se desile prirodnim putem...

----------


## LadyB

*Yummi* draga tako mi je drago da si nam otvorila novo odbrojavanje, jako me razveselio tvoj *+*.
*Merienn* pa toooooooooooo, nema bolje nego pravog iznenađenja na kraju, mogu mislit koliko si happy bila i čisto ti se divim kako si totalno uspjela odljepit sve i napravit test nakon kašnjenja! Neka ti je sa srećom ova 2015  :Smile: 

Na odmoru sam i trudim se što manje hvatat kompa i moba, a spadam u totalne ovisnike...ali iskreno, ova godina iza mene koliko god je bila puna prekrasnih stvari toliko me i uzela i ostavila totalno bez energije i stvarno mi je došlo vrijeme da ili napunim baterije ili padnem na pod..
Stavila bih vam koju lijepu fotku chaleta u kojem smo i pogleda koji mi doslovno hrani dušu svaki dan, bilo da me po obrazima ''pecka'' snijeg ili vatra iz kamina.. Totalni hedonizam je u punom pogonu  :Smile: 
Kako sam bila prehlađena i još sam, ne znamo koliko sam pokrila svoje plodne dane ovog ciklusa, vidjet ćemo kroz koji dan  :Smile:  do tada vas ljubim i šaljem vam puuuuuno lijepih pozdrava i pozitivne vibre neka me razveseli još koji + kada se ponovo spojim i škicnem vas  :Smile:

----------


## ivchica30

Naravno moj muz ne zeli razgovarati sada, neugodno mu je!! Neznam cemu takva sramota, pa nije kraj svijeta! Ja pokusavam okrenuti sve na zezanciju, pokusavam mu dat do znanja da cemo sve prebroditi, ali nema sanse! Pa jer ja uvijek sve moram sama?? I glumiti sad a najradje bi se sjela i plakala od muke!!!

----------


## nivesa

> Naravno moj muz ne zeli razgovarati sada, neugodno mu je!! Neznam cemu takva sramota, pa nije kraj svijeta! Ja pokusavam okrenuti sve na zezanciju, pokusavam mu dat do znanja da cemo sve prebroditi, ali nema sanse! Pa jer ja uvijek sve moram sama?? I glumiti sad a najradje bi se sjela i plakala od muke!!!


Rasplaci se nek vidi da ti je tesko... ko da je on prvi i zadnji kaj to ima. Ma muski to drugacije probave nego zene.

----------


## zadarmamica

Koliko imate god

----------


## ivchica30

Ja 31, a on 34

----------


## kudri

Curke,samo da vam se javim. Iscjedka više nema, dakle bio je samo u par navrata. Cice ne bole niš. Izgleda da sam se opet nadala bez razloga. 

Evo,sjedim i čekam 3d uzv maternice. Hvala na podršci i pozitivnim mislima koje meni očito nedostaju zadnje vrijeme. Baš sam umorna od svega toga

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      08.01.2015.  *  :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  48.dc +
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc 
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   27.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :alexis:  

**sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   15.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc  
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## žužy

*kudri*,pa ti si konačno na 3D  :Smile:  javi kak je prošlo!

*ludnica*,morala sam te skinuti sa liste,došla si do 50.dc. Vratim te nazad kad se javiš.

I,nema nam dugo *Putujuce*...dužna nam je Odbrojavanje!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

Cure meni je danas 40 dc!!!!! Frka me da nisam t!! Mislim da to nebi bilo pametno sad. Nakon kiretaze sam imala samo 1 m.

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,skužila sam da se "pazite"...možda je to još malo poremečeno od spontanog,ko meni.
Ja bi več odavno provjerila testom.

----------


## nivesa

"Pazimo" pa si mislim kolika je sansa??? Ali kad si pehist sve je moguce. Nije mi palo napamet da sam t dok se konacno nisam zbrojila kad je bila m i danas kad me mm pitao kak to da je jos nema. I on se opalio smijat i veli daj zamisli da si sad nekim cudom trudna?? Znoj me oblio! Al kak su meni inace neredovite niaam isla za tim. Al ak ne dode u toku dana idem po onaj test za 15 kn mozda kad popisam - dode m  :Smile: ;po dobrom starom obicaju

----------


## kudri

nivesa, držim fige da bude kako želiš! a svim znamo kako je to  :Smile: ja se vratila s 3d uzv. kaže dr da je maternica savršenog oblika, nikakvih mioma ni priraslica nema. nemam pojma zašto je hsg nalaz tako loš. dakle, nisam ništa pametnija. nekako sam se nadala da je problem u tim miomima, ali nije bilo ničega. dr me tješila da je tako bolje i da će trudnoća doći, ali ja više nemam snage nadati se.rekla mi je isto tako da će uskoro M, da vidi žuto tijelo...tako da, ništa opet od ovog ciklusa. ljutim se na sebe jako jer sam se nadala opet

----------


## žužy

Ma ako su ti inače neredovite,doči će kučkica...ak ne prije - dok vidi test. :Taps: 
Ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budeš kako si želiš!

----------


## žužy

*kudri* ,kako dr zna da će menga? Pa žuto tijelo je samo dokaz da je O bila.
I super da je maternica kako treba...znam da si se nadala da budeš pametnija..baš kao i ja sama..ali neka je sve u redu.
A loš hsg..neprohodni jajovodi ionako su stvar za sebe,ne vidi se to po maternici.
Vi ćete sada negdje u postupak?

----------


## kudri

Ma da, znam da je žuto tijelo samo potvrda da je bila ovulacija, ali valjda bi na tom super 3d uzv vidjela neke naznake da je došlo do oplodnje. Ovako je rekla samo da će M za par dana sasvim sigurno. Isključila je trudnoću. Iako, sad gledam da se gestacijski obruč i gestacijska vrećiva pojavljuju tek s cca 4,5 tjedana. Meni je danas točno 4 tjedna prošlo. Ali, valjda zna što govori...Upravo je SHG pokazao ev. miome i nepravilnu maternicu, uz začepljeni i loše prohodan jajovod.Trebala sam u postupak u siječnju, ali mislim da neću uspjeti jer idem na put. Vjerojatno onda tek u veljači. Ali naručila sam se danas kod dr. Radovčića u Petrovoj. Već krajem siječnja ima termine i možda bi mogla u ožujku u postupak. Kaže sestra da ima mjesta. NAime, ova dr kod koje sam bila mi je savjetovala da se prebacim u Petrovu jer je više doktora i kao puno je bolje...nisam ni sama pametna, ali moram priznati da mi se nikako ne sviđa što je doktorica sama jer ako se primjerice razboli (obična prehlada), sve će otići k jarcu

----------


## kudri

Žužy, što ima kod tebe? U kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## nivesa

Kudri nis nije ona mogla vidjet ni sa 3d. T postane vidljiva tek kasnije. Pusti price.  :Wink:  kaj mislis zakaj vecina dr nece ni zavirit dolje do 8 tt?

----------


## kudri

ma neznam. baš je bila jasna - menga će sigurno kroz par dana. nivesa, piš-piš...ajde!

----------


## kudri

najranije 30.dana se vidi gestacijski obruč. sad sam guglala. meni je danas 29 dan. dakle, moglo se vidjeti, a i nije. no, nekako mislim da bi taj super duper uzv vidio da ima nečeg.a i nemam nikakvih simpotma, čak niti onaj bijeli iscjedak više. čak ni cice. ma ništa

----------


## nivesa

Pa ja zato ni ne pis pis jer nemam nikakvih simptoma nicega. Al budem ujutro pis pis ak ne dode

----------


## žužy

*kudri* ,ma nema šanse da se sad ikaj vidi vezano za trudnoču. Ili se ja varam...ali GV se može naaajranije pojaviti sa 4,5tt. Najčešče sa 5.
Misliš,kod dr Radakovića si? Aj,baš mi žao da se nečemo uspjeti sresti na VV. Meni osobno taj dr nebi bio izbor,nije mi kliknuo...ali tebi želim svu sreću i da prvi postupak bude i dobitni! To je do sad bio dr i naše nestrpljive anke. On obično u startu traži nalaz 3D uzv-a (što je super da imaš obavljenu unaprijed) i nalaz AMH. Možda nebi bilo loše da i to obaviš prije pregleda,imaš vremena. Dali si vadila možda hormone na VV,podsjeti me? Ako jesi,onda imaš i to u nalazima.
A ja,evo čekam nalaze briseva i pape..pa ako štima onda idem u borbu za laparo i histero,da i to skinem s dnevnog reda. 
Drugo neznam kaj bi više mogla..

----------


## kudri

ma neznam ni sama kod koejg bi bilo ok. preporučila mi je ta doktorica dr. Kasuma, dr. Radakovića i Škrgatić. A kakva je taj Radaković?Da, vadila sam na VV hormone.Mislim da ću odraditi inseminaciju gore na VV, ovo sam se samo za konzultacije naručila...sad sam malo guglala, piše da se na uzv vidi implantacija, tj. da se prikazuju neka krvna jezerca...a i endometrij mi je pretanak 7,4 mm

----------


## kudri

baš me zanima, ima neko tu nalaz uzv rane trudnoće. zanimaju me mjere...hvala!

----------


## žužy

Imam ja slike uzv-a sa 4tt,sa 5tt,sa 6tt...ali mislim da rijetko ko ima baš mjere u tim tjednima. Meni je mjeriti počeo sa 6.tt.
A ovo da se na uzv vidi implantacija mi je malo..  :Shock:  daj link na kojem si to pročitala.
Veliš endo 7,4mm? Danas? Pa to je užasno malo,premalo za ovu fazu ciklusa?!

----------


## ivana.sky

prvi uzv mi bio na 5+4 vidila se gv i zv

----------


## ivana.sky

mjere pise: 1,08cm X 0,47cm - to su mjere mjehurica cijelog, endo nemam mjere

----------


## ivana.sky

> prvi uzv mi bio na 5+4 vidila se gv i zv


sorry *4+5tt*

----------


## nivesa

Test kupljen. Gravignost mini. Sad cekam jutro

----------


## Inesz

> baš me zanima, ima neko tu nalaz uzv rane trudnoće. zanimaju me mjere...hvala!


kod nas:
5+6 gestacijska 7mm i žumančana 3, 5 mm
6+5 embrij 4mm i srčana akcija

cure sretno svima!

----------


## kudri

cure, hvala, ali mislial sam na mjere endometrija, volumen maternice i ostalo. ako se to uopće spominje na ranim uzv.žužy, da, i meni se čini da je to pretanak endomentri, iako piše da je za trudnoću dovoljan od 7mm.ovo za impantaciju i "otočiće od krvi" koje se mogu vidjeti po maternici, sam pročitala na nekim stranim linkovima. više su bili znanstveni članci, ali uglavnom, uzv vizualizira neke znakove da se impltantacija dogovdila. doktori nam to ne govore, ali očito znaju i na temelju toga mogu procijeniti stanje

----------


## žužy

*kudri* ,slažem se da je sve moguče.Neznamo ni mi tu sve,kolko god čudno bilo  :Laughing: 
Endometrij bi trebao biti debeo najmanje 7mm oko ovulacije,da bi se implantacija desila.
U predmenstrualnoj fazi,on je duplo deblji.. http://www.ashermans.org/information...ual-cycle/?L=5
Doktori ne mjere više endometrij dok se utvrdi trudnoča,barem meni nisu....u biti,sluznica mi je spomenuta tek kada se GV prestala razvijati,tada mi se i sluznica počela stanjivati.

----------


## kudri

ma da, ne znam zašto je tako tanak. valjda je i zbog toga dr tako odredišto konstatirala da ništa od T.

----------


## bubekica

Kudri, endometrij je jako tanak za predmenstruacijsku fazu, to nije dobro. Dr ti to nije komentirala? Kakve su ti menstruacije?

Moram priznati da za detekciju implantacije uzv nisam nikad cula, molim te linkove na te clanke. Iskreno - nema mi to bas previse smisla... Da ne velim da bi se mnogim problemima u tom slucaju moglo doskociti, tipa ranije otkrivanje vanmaternicne...

----------


## kudri

"Ako ne dođe do implantacije zametka, regresivne promjene endometrija počinju nekoliko dana prije menstruacije. Neposredno prije krvarenja kolabiraju i fragmentiraju se žlijezde, a upalne stanice infiltriraju i uništavaju endometrij.
Zbog pada estrogena i progesterona endometrij se stanjuje, spiralne arterije još se jače izvijugaju, zaustavlja se protok krvi, dolazi do stezanja krvnih žila, nedostatne opskrbe endometrija krvlju, prskanja krvnih žila te naposljetku krvarenja."
http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/aktualno...nska-faza.html

----------


## kudri

Dakle,normalno je da neposredno pred mengu endometrij postaje tanji. A za implantaciju moram potražiti link...nemm pojma di sam pročitala, ali piše i postoji neki stručni otok za te otoke krvi

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      09.01.2015.  *  :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  49.dc +
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc 
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   28.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :alexis:  

**sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   16.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc  
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*, ??? jaaaaaavi se  :fige:

----------


## zadarmamica

dan cure...kako ste mi?
evo ja sam vam 17+1tt.  :Smile:  brzo mi vrime leti.


želim vam svu sriću ovog svita da vam ova godina bude najsritnija,najplodnija...sve naj  :Smile: 

NIVESA javi seeee   :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

> brzo mi vrime leti.


uf blago tebi...

mozda je nivesa odmah odletila dr? ili je na poslu pa se ne moze javit... drzi nas u neizvjesnosti

----------


## kudri

baš nas drži...cure, ste vidjele dio koji sam postala na temu stanjivanja enodmetrija neposredno prije M?  to recimo uopće nisam znala...

----------


## žužy

Vidla sam..znam da se sve krene "sušit i umirat" pred mengu,kad nije došlo do trudnoče...ali neznam kolko je to osjetno u samim mjerama endometrija.

----------


## kudri

evo, našla sam i na hrvatskom...na ovom je linku tablicu uzv biljega rane trudnoće, gdje se spominju lakune. na drugom linku se opisuju te lakune ili krva jezerca (a ne otočići kao što sam navela)http://www.ivf.hr/index.php/hr/strucne-zanimljivosti http://www.suncemoje.com/forum/viewt...logijaCarnegie stadij 3: Koncem petog i početkom šestog dana embrionalnog razvitka, embrij u stadiju blastociste se oslobađa omotača zigote - zone pelucide, serijom ciklusa ekspanzije-kontrakcije u procesu koji se naziva "hatching" ili "first birth". Carnegie stadij 4 označuje početak implantacije, u ovoj fazi dolazi do prikvačanja blastociste za endometrij kojeg čine multinuklearne stanice fuzionirane u simplazmu.Implantacija, koja označuje Carnegie stadij 5, odvija se u nekoliko stupnjeva koji su vremenski smješteni u drugi tjedan embrionalnog razvitka. U prvo vrijeme je trofoblast solidan, potom se javljaju krvna jezerca - lakune, a koncem ovog stadiju i komunikacija između lakuna i endometralnih krvnih žila, čime se uspostavlja majčino-fetalna cirkulacija.

----------


## kudri

dakle, itekako se na uzv može dijagnosticirati mogućnost ev. trudnoće i bez vidljive gestacijske vrećice...

----------


## kudri

a očito se to onda vidi i po debljini. endometrij se krene ljuštiti, stanjivati i onda polako odlazi. i skroz mi je to logično zapravo da je neposredno pred M, ako nije došlo do trudnoće, tanji nego za vrijeme ovulacije. zato mi doktorice nije ni komentirala da je pretanak, već joj je to bio znak da će M brzo.

----------


## žužy

> dakle, itekako se na uzv može dijagnosticirati mogućnost ev. trudnoće i bez vidljive gestacijske vrećice...


*kudri*,sve što si navela stoji,taj proces se odvija....ali nigdje ne stoji da je to sve vidljivo ultrazvukom. To je ono kaj mene buni cijelo vrijeme.
Pogotovo kaj večina soc. gin. ima koma aparate...ali ok,noviji uzv i stručno oko su i bolji dijagnostičari.

----------


## kudri

ma naravno da se vidi, kako ne, običnim uzv-om, ali nam najvjerojatnije doktori i ne kažu sve što vide, a mi nismo svi završili medicinu da znamo sve. ali eto, učimo svaki dan nešto novo.npr, nisam ni ja znala da se vide ta krvna jezerca na uzv-u, a eto, vide se...

----------


## bubekica

Kudri, mislim da nisi u pravu sto se tice vidljivosti implantacije uzv.
Imas li negdje link gdje to pise?

----------


## kudri

pa stavila sam link, par postova prije. piše da se vide te lakune uzv: http://www.ivf.hr/index.php/hr/strucne-zanimljivosti a ima u linku dalje i opis što su te lakune...ja sam to sebi tako povezala. ako su lakunme nešto što nastaje prilikom implantacije, a i vide se na uzv, onda mogu biti i dokaz implantacije. možda se ne vide običnim uzv, nemam pojma...

----------


## kudri

skrolja do tablice kad otvoriš link. a u par postova prije imaš i drugi link di se opisuje što su lakune

----------


## bubekica

Ajoj, simunic pise nebuloze.
Mogao je napisati i da se blastocista vidi uzv.
Lakune su jaaaako jaaaako sitne strukture.
Mozda ti ovo pojasni
http://www.embryology.ch/anglais/fplacenta/fecond03.html

----------


## ludnica

bok cure... Yummy ČESTITAM!! nisam se sto godina javljala, jer me posao pojeo. Luda sam bila već. Sad malo odmora pa sam bolje. 
Rješili smo klamidiju pa smo se bacili na rad  :Smile:  I idemo na spermiogram, da provjerimo sve. A onda i neku pretragu za mene. Još ne znam što će Dr preporučiti. Ako imate neke preporuke rado čujem. 

Velika pusa svima  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kudri

Hello Kityy, nivesa!!! di ste curke??

----------


## žužy

*ludnica* ,ma super za klamidiju!  :fige:  za dobar s-gram...kojem dr ste krenuli?
Očeš te vratim na listu,koji si dc?

Naše trudnice su nas zaboravile  :Smile:  *Merienn,Putujuca*..

----------


## nivesa

Kod mene minus

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,znam da su osječaji podvojeni...želiš ali je strah možda i veči. Šaljem zagrljaj..a sad se bacamo na pretrage!  :pivo:

----------


## kudri

nivesa, tako je očito trebalo biti. nemoj biti tužna. pusu šaljem!

----------


## ivana.sky

:Love:  rijesi sve sto imas, i bit ce + u 2015. garantirano  :Smile:

----------


## ludnica

Zuzy, hvala.moze stavi me na 4dc. Idemo privatno na spermigram, preporucila moja ginicka.idemo u novamed da ne isprepadam mm sa bolnicama još. Pa cemo onda vidjeti kako dalje. A sad cekam preporuku dr.neki u petrovoj sa B mislim? Ali slusam preporuke ako netko ima.
Nivesa zao mi je.

----------


## nivesa

Tnx cure. Nije mi zao jer sam svjesna da bi sad to bio veci rizik nego inace .

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      10.01.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :pivo: 
*merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  50.dc +
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  37.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc 
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   29.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi: 

**sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   17.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Kavica za dame!

----------


## nivesa

Uh kaj ste se raspisale danas  :Wink:

----------


## LadyB

Eto i mene na 1dc natrag  :/

----------


## kudri

cure jutro! 
ja još uvijek nisam dobila! naravno, uvijek je tako, kad treba doći, nje nema. Naime, u čet idem na put i htjel sam do tada otići gore na VV na konzultacije što i kako. Taman će mi stići da ne budem mogla gore...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Inače, cice su mi ispuhane i prazne skroz...Boljelo me par dana kao da ću svaki čas procuriti, sad ništa. Iscjedak imam i dalje, ponekad je bijeli, ponekad baš liči ovulacijskom. Da nisam bila u čet na uzv, bila bi uvjerena da ću tek sada ovulirati. Grudi me najviše brine. JEl to znak manjka nekih hormona ili? Inače me uvijek bole nakon ovulacije!!!

----------


## nivesa

Kudri a da upotrjebis carobni stapic???  :Smile:  ni moja ne dolazi jos....

----------


## kudri

nivesa, iskreno uopće ne želoim bacati novce na to. bila sam prije par dana kod dr na uzv i endometrij je pretanak za trudnoću. rekla je doktorica da će uskoro, pa čekam i ljutim se što ne dolazi kako sam ja isplanirala.
nivesa, ako se dobro sjećam, ti imaš PCOS, jel tako? pa vjerojatno je to razglog kašnjenja...ja isto imam policistične, pa zato i kasni.
jel imaš druge neke PMS simptome?

ja ništa. cice ispuhane skroz. jedino sam proljev dobila

----------


## nivesa

Nemam nis. Kao da nikad ni nece doci...vec me poprilicno zivcira . Zadnju sam imala 30.11. Pa dokle misli??? Najgore kaj iduci tj idem na kolposkopiju pa ce bit super ak ju dobijem tad pa da nemrem to obavit. I svaki put kad izlazim iz kuce stavljam ulozak da mi ne krene negdje po putu

----------


## stork

Curkee! Evo tek na kraju dana da malo virnem ovdje i da vas počastim za roćkas  :Coffee:  :njam:  :kuhar:  :mama:  :pivo:

----------


## MAMI 2

Stork sretan rođendan!

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      11.01.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :pivo: 
*hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  38.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi: 

* mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   18.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   2.dc*

----------


## žužy

Pozdrav curke,lista danas malko kasni..bila sam vrijedna..
*Merienn*,dok se odlučiš javi se pa otvoriš svoje odbrojavanje. A možeš i sa *Putujucom*,ako nam se javi.  :Smile: 
*LadyB*,  :Kiss: 
*stork*,Sretan Ti Ročkas!!  :pivo:  :njam:  Vjerujem da uživaš tam na 16.meridijanu  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Stork sretan rockas!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

sretan rođendan, stork  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

sretan ti draga stork!!!

----------


## nivesa

Kudri koliko ti kasni? Su ti inace redovite?

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooooooooo!

Kavica je poslužena!

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! Moze i kroasancic neki ?  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

hvala na kavici!
bas prija na prvi radni dan nakon praznika  :Smile: 
*kudri, nivesa*  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Sad mi vec 13 dana kasni po aplikaciji na mobu..  vise mi je dosta! Sad si razmisljam....da li je moguce da test nije pokazao dobro jer je bilo rano? Ili da ovaj mj imam 2 O jer mi ne po toj aplikaciji sad trebalo pocet plodno razdoblje al nisam ni m dobila tak da.... o Boze koliko pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## <mišica>

jutro curke
i ja danas na posao moram nakon praznika...a ne da mi se  :Sad:

----------


## zadarmamica

Pisaj opet.meni su bile dvije ovulacije.a ostala trudna na drugu.i tocno toliko mi je beba manja. :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Uh....jel moguce da mi cista koci m? Mislim ta cista je tu vec duuugo. Nez kaj mislit.

----------


## kudri

jutro cure! nisam još dobila. nisu mi baš redovite, zna mi biti kasnija ovulacija, ali ova je bila 17dc. kasni 3 danasimptoma i dalje ama baš nikakvih...osim bolova u trbuhu kao da treba svaki tren i sluzavog iscjedka

----------


## ivana.sky

Curke ajmo pis pis pa cete znat na cemu ste, ovako je sve nagadjanje... ako mislite da nema sanse za T bolje provjerit kod dr.o cem se radi... ako je pcos, ja u anov.ciklusima po 60dana ne bi dobila, a ni tad bez duphastona... sve je moguce

Drzim vam fige da bude sto si zelite  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      12.01.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :pivo: 
*hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  39.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi: 

* mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   19.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   3.dc*

----------


## žužy

*nivesa* ,a da ti zvrc. dr i pitaš? Rekla si da su ti inače neredovite..kolko ti je inače trajao ciklus,najduži?

----------


## žužy

Kod mene plodne sluzi kao u priči  :Very Happy:  pokriveno sve,bilo bi mi žao propustiti ovo..jučer i prekjučer me malo čak i pikalo dolje,pozitivno sam iznenađena sa ovim ciklusom  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

žužy, suuuper! Držim fige na najjače da te ciklus iznenadi skroz!! :D
ja idem u čet na put avionom i ako do tada ne dođe, svakako budem pišala u čet ujutro.

baš me zeza.

----------


## kudri

sad me strah neke glupe vanmaterične, nemam pojma...dr nije ništa vidjela na uzv, rekla je da će M brzo, a nema je već 5 dana i kasni. Ajoj...MOžda da izvadim betu, pa da budem sigurna

----------


## žužy

*kudri*,a zakaj nisi več pišnula test? Mislim,nije da budeš odgodila put ako u četvrtak bude poz...čemu se sekirati kad moreš znati sad i biti bez stresa.
A do četvrtka isto ko i *nivesi* savjetujem,nazovi doktoricu da čuješ kaj veli.

----------


## kudri

poslala sam mail doktorici. vidjet ću što ona misli.ma ne pišam jer mi se iskreno ne troše pare na to. da nisam bila na tom uzv, već bi pišala. ma i rađe bi onda vadila krv, pa sam sigurna, kaj nije?

----------


## žužy

Pa neznam kaj bi ti rekla...istina,beta najsigurnije pokaže dali si trudna. Ali test te bar usmjeri,hebeš deset kn..
Javi kaj ti je dr odgovorila.  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Curke moje ajde vi pišnite a ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za +!

----------


## kudri

ma kad nema u mojoj ljekarni testa za 10 kn, već je najjfetiniji 35kn.kaže dr da izvadim krv i da mogu biti uredno trudna i uz takav endometrij i da nije mogla ništa vidjeti na 27dc! bemu miša! kako sad to, kad mi je tako odrešito rekla da ću sigurno dobiti kroz koji dan.

----------


## žužy

Nemaš neke druge ljekarne u mjestu?
Po meni je endo bio pretanak za trudnoču,ali šaljem malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 jer sam se uvjerila da je sve moguče.

----------


## <mišica>

Ja sam vam danas hodocastila na VV i kod svoje dr, dala mi je klomifen od 3.-7.dc i rekla da se narucim za uzv 10dc. Ima netko iskustva s klomifenom, pozitivnih?

----------


## kudri

u zgu sam, ali ta mi je kvartovska. ma, meni je isto čudno. pitala sam dr. da kaj nije isključila trudnoću, pogotovo zbog endometrija, a ona piše: Trudnoća nikad nije isključena! Možda ste trudni uredno na takav endometrij!eto ti ga na, sad se opet nadam, iako realo šanse su jednake nuli. ali dobro...danas ću se riješiti dileme.

----------


## kudri

i ja sam danas trebala biti gore na vv i krenuti s terapijom za prvu inseminaciju...Mišica, sretno!Nivesa, a kaj tebi kaže dr. Ćurić? :D

----------


## bubekica

> Ja sam vam danas hodocastila na VV i kod svoje dr, dala mi je klomifen od 3.-7.dc i rekla da se narucim za uzv 10dc. Ima netko iskustva s klomifenom, pozitivnih?


Klomifen si dobila od socijalne ili na vv?
Nazalost nemam pozitivnih iskustva s klomifenom.

----------


## <mišica>

Kudri, hvala  :Smile: 
Bubekica, na VV sam napravila sve pretrage pa su mi napisali da pocnem s klomifenom, a sad jos cekam zadnje nalaze i preporuku endokrinologa da vidimo treba li i metmorfin...kakva su tvoja iskustva?

----------


## bubekica

Aha znaci ides na ciljane odnose na vv? Bila si kod dr jukic?

Ja sam reagirala s 3 folikula, ali na punkciji nismo dobili nijednu jajnu stanicu.

----------


## nivesa

> i ja sam danas trebala biti gore na vv i krenuti s terapijom za prvu inseminaciju...Mišica, sretno!Nivesa, a kaj tebi kaže dr. Ćurić? :D


Nisam bila kod curica . Ti ides kod njega?? Kaj si blizu Gracana dona ak se smije znati.?

----------


## kudri

da, i ja sam kod njega :D zapamtila sam da je on tvoj dr jer si jednom to spomenula. ne, ja sam ti skroz na suprotnom kraju grada, ali mi je on doktor još od studentskih dana, pa sam ostala jer mi je super!

----------


## nivesa

Da i meni je zakon!

----------


## <mišica>

> Aha znaci ides na ciljane odnose na vv? Bila si kod dr jukic?
> 
> Ja sam reagirala s 3 folikula, ali na punkciji nismo dobili nijednu jajnu stanicu.


Meni sve vodi moja dr

----------


## bubekica

> Meni sve vodi moja dr


A tko ti je dao klomifen, koji dr? 

Sry malo si me zbunila, ako previse pitam, ignoriraj me  :Smile:

----------


## <mišica>

Moja dr me poslala na pretrage i onda je drLjubic na VV na temelju nalaza rekla da krenem s terapijom

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav! Danas sam trudna 7/1 tjedana i bila sam na UZV. Malo srce kuca junacki! Juhuuuuuuuu! :Very Happy:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Pozdrav! Danas sam trudna 7/1 tjedana i bila sam na UZV. Malo srce kuca junacki! Juhuuuuuuuu!


Jupiiii!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Pozdrav! Danas sam trudna 7/1 tjedana i bila sam na UZV. Malo srce kuca junacki! Juhuuuuuuuu!


Yummy!!!! Odlicno!! Bas sam sretna!!

----------


## nivesa

A ja jos cekam m!!  :Sad:

----------


## xavii

yummy, cestitaaam  :Smile: ) Ja sam danas bila kod dr, i uzas, bas me je nazivcirao! Kako mi je 19dc rekao je da je O sigurno vec bila, nema potrebe gledati na uzv!! I jos masu stvari, bas me izbacio iz takta.. A najgore mi je sto nemam bas izbora ovdje nekog, tako da idem za Zg sto prije..

----------


## nivesa

Xavii kak on moze znat da je sigurno bila kad mozda tek bude? Koji glupi dr!

----------


## Merienn

Nema odbrojavanja. Prokrvarila prekjučer. Ostavili me u bolnici radi jakih grčeva i krvarenja. Otpustili me danas. Biokemijska očito. Ne znam. Plus je bio, i to dvaput, moja ginekologica je bila na godisnjem pa sam odlucila čekati.  U međuvremenu eto. Sad sam kuci. Ne mogu se nikako dignuti iz ovog psihickog stanja. Krvarim i dalje, očito je to sad novi ciklus. Valjda, ne znam. Koma sam.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Nema odbrojavanja. Prokrvarila prekjučer. Ostavili me u bolnici radi jakih grčeva i krvarenja. Otpustili me danas. Biokemijska očito. Ne znam. Plus je bio, i to dvaput, moja ginekologica je bila na godisnjem pa sam odlucila čekati.  U međuvremenu eto. Sad sam kuci. Ne mogu se nikako dignuti iz ovog psihickog stanja. Krvarim i dalje, očito je to sad novi ciklus. Valjda, ne znam. Koma sam.


Bas mi je zao. Jedino sto ti mogu reci je to da ne gubis nadu. Prosla sam ja kroz to 4 puta i nije lako, ali ne treba odustati. Nadam se da ces izbijeci kiretazu. Dobro se odmori i naspavaj, uzmi zeljezo i nadam se da ces uskoro ugledati svoj + koji ce ostati +. Inace sa nakon biokemijske puno brze zatrudni.

----------


## xavii

Merienn znam kako ti je, teško je sada ali probaj okrenuti na pozitivnu, ako je već moralo biti tako bolje odmah na početku nego kasnije. I što je takodjer važno ostala si T sada i opet ćeš  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

A sto je najgore idem vec neko vrijeme kod njega i zna da su mi O ugl 17-18 dc,al dobro. Imala bih napisati još 2 str o današnjem pregledu al fakat nemam živaca.

----------


## ivana.sky

Jamimami super za srceko  :Smile: 

Merienn saljem veliki zagrljaj, uzasno mi je zao ali ne predaj se!  :Love: 

Misica Klomifen kod mene 1x1, imali 1 folikul... isli na inseminaciju - nista...
a metformin, nakon 3mj uzimanja spontani + ... samo hrabro pcos-ovke moje, sve se moze kad se hoce, samo treba krenit!!  :Heart:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Komadi kava je kuhana!

Yummy čestitam na srčeku!

Mišice moje iskustvo s klomifenom eno ide u vrtić.  Prvi mjesec kad sam ga pila, ciljani odnosi bez uzv, mm spermiogram relativno loš i čudo se dogodilo.

Merienn žao mi je draga, al kao što cure kažu poslije biokemijske vrlo često cure ostanu trudne i bude sve super.

Mi

----------


## zadarmamica

Juutroo  :Smile:

----------


## <mišica>

Drage moje, upravo sam, na 22dc, primijetila spotting, nekako mi se čini prerano, ali s obzirom da sam zadnju m izazvala duphastonom, možda je to normalno?
Zapravo mi je i drago ako dođe ranije, jer onda mogu ranije početi s terapijom...Što vi mislite?

----------


## kudri

jutro cure. beta negativna, m još nema. baš me zeza!!! ljuta sam ko ris. trebal sam ići prije puta na vv da dogovorimo terapiju i obavimo inseminaciju, a sad šipak os svega toga i opet gubim ciklus!! grrrrrrrrrr

----------


## kudri

mišica, možda je implantacija!YM, dragi, suuuper za srčeko!!!

----------


## <mišica>

Sad cu mozda ispasti bedasta, ali kak uopce izgleda spotting?

----------


## ivana.sky

Kudri, mozda je stres.... a i putovanje, nervoza... cekat ce dogovor kad se vratis, samo se malo probaj opustit...

Misica smeckasto ili onak sa slabom sukrvicom mrljavljenje i brljavljenje.... ko tamo zadnji dan M kad ne znas bi li stavila ulozak ili ne

----------


## <mišica>

E pa tak sam i mislila, sluzavo mi je i smeckasto...

----------


## bubekica

*yummy_mummy* cestitam! lijepa vijesti  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## ludnica

*yummy*  JEEEEEE  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!! velika pusa

----------


## nivesa

> Nema odbrojavanja. Prokrvarila prekjučer. Ostavili me u bolnici radi jakih grčeva i krvarenja. Otpustili me danas. Biokemijska očito. Ne znam. Plus je bio, i to dvaput, moja ginekologica je bila na godisnjem pa sam odlucila čekati.  U međuvremenu eto. Sad sam kuci. Ne mogu se nikako dignuti iz ovog psihickog stanja. Krvarim i dalje, očito je to sad novi ciklus. Valjda, ne znam. Koma sam.


Draga zao mi je i necu ti reci bolje sad nego kasnije jer to ne pomaze...bar nije meni. Nekak se probaj sastavit sama u svojoj glavi da je tak moralo biti...a kako i zasto nitko ne zna. Kao sto su cure rekle, najcesce nakon biokem.dode super trudnoca. Sad samo odlezi i prati kolicinu krvarenja. Ak bi bilo prejako odi opet kod dr. Kad zavrsi m odi na uzv i pregled pa ces cut kaj ce dr reci.

----------


## nivesa

> jutro cure. beta negativna, m još nema. baš me zeza!!! ljuta sam ko ris. trebal sam ići prije puta na vv da dogovorimo terapiju i obavimo inseminaciju, a sad šipak os svega toga i opet gubim ciklus!! grrrrrrrrrr


Kudri ista situacija kao kod mene...m ni na vidiku jutrost test negativan. U petak idem na kolposkopiju pa cu vidjet kaj dr veli. Zvala sam ga danas za dogovor pa je rekao da cemo sad pricekat do petka pa ak ne dode m da onda obavim kolpo.a onda ce mi dat duphaston opet....

----------


## kudri

ajoj nivesa, baš smo u istom g...udržim fige za pretragu

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      13.01.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :pivo: 
*hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  40.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi: 

* mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   20.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   4.dc*

----------


## žužy

*Merienn* ,jako mi je žao..  :Love:  drži se nekak.

----------


## žužy

*Yummy_mummy*,čestitam na srčeku  :Smile: 

*kudri*,dugo budeš na putu? Tko zna,možda te menga pričeka..

----------


## kudri

10 dana ću biti na putu! ma joj, još nije stigla. fakat neznam kaj se zbiva. nivesa, što je kod tebe?HK, ti??? Di si???

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      14.01.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :psiholog: 
*hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  41.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Shy kiss: 

* mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   21.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   5.dc*

----------


## žužy

Kaaaaaaavica! Jest malo kasna,al neka..

Di ste Odbrojavalice... :utezi: 
*kudri* ,a da skokneš na pregled prije puta?

----------


## nivesa

> 10 dana ću biti na putu! ma joj, još nije stigla. fakat neznam kaj se zbiva. nivesa, što je kod tebe?HK, ti??? Di si???


A ja isto nisam dobila.....sve si mislim da mozda od ovog ludog vremena...ne znam vise kaj bi mislila. U petak kolposkopija . Bit ce super ak jubu petak dobijem. Haha

----------


## *sunshine*

Merienn jako mi je zao,drzi se.
Yummy cestitam na srceku.

Ja bi danas trebala dobit m, svaki tren imam osjecaj da cu dobit,mislim da ovaj mj nismo pokrili plodne dane pa se niti ne nadam bas previse.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Komadi kavica je poslužena!

----------


## *sunshine*

Jutroo !

Pisite mi danas 1dc .

----------


## nivesa

Jutro cure! Sunshine opet ispocetka ....pa u nove pobjede!

----------


## nivesa

Mislim da bi u cast Yummy trebale nabacit koji post o akcijama! Jel se tko teudi hopsati svaki il svaki drugi dan?  :Wink:

----------


## <mišica>

I meni pišite 1dc, 2 dana je brljavilo, sad je krenula svježa krv, pa ću to računati kao 1dc, u subotu krećem s klomifenom, a idući petak idem na uzv. Držite fige da upali  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Meni je krenuo spoting.

----------


## kudri

Kod mene još ništa!!! Zovem ćurića da vidim da li se trebam brinuti, ali kaže da je krivi broj. Nivesa, broj je 01/4501438, jel tako?Cure, ako je beta bila negativna, nema šanse da je neka vanmaterična, jel da????

----------


## ludnica

Dobro jutro curke  :Smile:  
Evo Nivesa, mi krećemo danas u akciju... koliko često ovisi kako ćemo izdržati  :utezi:

----------


## nivesa

> Kod mene još ništa!!! Zovem ćurića da vidim da li se trebam brinuti, ali kaže da je krivi broj. Nivesa, broj je 01/4501438, jel tako?Cure, ako je beta bila negativna, nema šanse da je neka vanmaterična, jel da????


Br je dobar ali ti je on danas popodne  :Smile:  idem i ja danas po uputnicu. Rade od pol 2.

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      15.01.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :psiholog: 
*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Shy kiss: 

* xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   22.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   6.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1.dc*

----------


## žužy

:Bye:  svima!
*MAMI*,sretno u ljubicama..mada je spotting krenuo  :No-no: 
*<mišica>* ,tako rano ti došla menga...sretno u novom ciklusu,skupa s **sunshine** !
Mi smo pokrili 11.,12. i 14.dc.,i za sad sam zadovoljna jako sa ovim ciklusom. Pravo osvježenje nakon jako dugo vremena.  :pivo: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve radilice,bilo svakodnevne,bilo one planski pa sdd.

----------


## orange80

> svima!
> *MAMI*,sretno u ljubicama..mada je spotting krenuo 
> *<mišica>* ,tako rano ti došla menga...sretno u novom ciklusu,skupa s **sunshine** !
> Mi smo pokrili 11.,12. i 14.dc.,i za sad sam zadovoljna jako sa ovim ciklusom. Pravo osvježenje nakon jako dugo vremena. 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve radilice,bilo svakodnevne,bilo one planski pa sdd.


a i grafić ti je super, ako smijem škicnuti  :Cool: 

ja ovaj ciklus nisam mjerila bt. 
odmaram se od svega.
osim što pijemo neke trave i ja i dragi. 
eto da probamo malo i fitoterapiju.
i mogu reći da sam osjetila promjenu: eggwhite-a ko u priči, a tog inače kod mene baš i nema često
niti puno.

----------


## <mišica>

> svima!
> *MAMI*,sretno u ljubicama..mada je spotting krenuo 
> *<mišica>* ,tako rano ti došla menga...sretno u novom ciklusu,skupa s **sunshine** !
> Mi smo pokrili 11.,12. i 14.dc.,i za sad sam zadovoljna jako sa ovim ciklusom. Pravo osvježenje nakon jako dugo vremena. 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve radilice,bilo svakodnevne,bilo one planski pa sdd.


I meni je nekak rano dosla, mozda zbog duphastona

----------


## žužy

*<mišica>*,u kojem periodu si ih pila?

*orange80* ,kaj pijete? Kako god,super za EW,tak je i kod mene ovaj ciklus..konačno nisam suha ko barut  :Laughing: 
Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## <mišica>

Zuzy, pila sam ih prosli mjesec i dobila m pred bozic, ovaj sam je mjesec ocekivala tek za 10ak dana, inace imam duze cikluse

----------


## orange80

> *orange80* ,*kaj pijete*? Kako god,super za EW,tak je i kod mene ovaj ciklus..konačno nisam suha ko barut 
> Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


bila sam kod fitoterapeutkinje i (pro)dala mi je čaj + 2 tinkture za mene i čaj + tinkturu za muža.

mogu ti poslati kontakt na pp, ili možda tek kad vidimo da li šljaka  :Wink: 

za sada vidim da se barem nešto dešava makar nisam baš pila ful koliko su mi rekli. 
bili smo na putu pa mi je bilo komplicirano stalno nakuhavati i cuclati te priprevke.
ali sada kad smo doma sam odlučila da ću piti ful pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## bubekica

*orange*jel mozda pokupec-krajina?  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Kudri???? Si ga dobila?

----------


## orange80

> Meni je krenuo spoting.


jel poduzimaš nešto da to riješiš?
koliko se sjećam duphići ti nisu bili dovoljni. možda treba povećati dozu,
ili potaknuti ovulaciju, jer pitanje da li ju imaš ako ti je progesteron niži.
jesi li vadila progesteron?

----------


## orange80

> *orange*jel mozda pokupec-krajina?


jel smijem ovako javno?

ako da da?

jel imaš ti nekakvih iskustava s njima?

ja nisam naišla na nikakva iskustva, ali kad dođeš k njima imaš filing
da imaju dosta prometa.
tip mi je reklao da imaju super rezultate, samo da treba biti uporan i dosljedan.
a malo je naporno - litra čaja dnevno + tinkture, svaka drugačija za 1. i 2. fazu ciklusa.

i ono najteže: uvaliti mužu litru čaja + tinkturu svakodnevno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

koristila sam caj + 2 tinkture pola godine, nije bilo ama bas nikakvog pomaka, pila sam za uspostavu ovulacije.
meni je ona jako draga i vjerujem da je mnogima pomogla, ja sam vjerojatno pretezak slucaj.
kad smo otkrili i muzevu dijagnozu odustala sam.

----------


## nivesa

Kudri???si dobila Curica?

----------


## ludnica

Dobro jutro cure... Kavica je spremna za ovako divan sunčan dan (i još petak  :Smile: )

----------


## orange80

> koristila sam caj + 2 tinkture pola godine, nije bilo ama bas nikakvog pomaka, pila sam za uspostavu ovulacije.
> meni je ona jako draga i vjerujem da je mnogima pomogla, ja sam vjerojatno pretezak slucaj.
> kad smo otkrili i muzevu dijagnozu odustala sam.


ajoj, zar baš nikakvog pomaka?

kažem, meni se čini da kod mene ipak nešto djeluje jer sam nakon samo nekoliko dana pijenja imala obilan eggwhite,
koji se kod mene dogodi doslovce jednom u dvije, tri godine.

T realno više niti ne očekujem bez neke ozbiljne pomoći, ali računam da su ovo koraci s kojima se možemo barem 
malo privesti u red prije daljnjih postupaka.

što se tiče spermiograma, čovjek koji radi kod nje mi je rekao da su baš s tim imali odlične rezultate,
s druge strane znamo da ima priča o "nevjerojatnom" popravljanju spermiograma i bez biljčica...

----------


## nivesa

A Boze pomozi sa nasim bolnicama. Umres prije nego uopce netko poslusa kaj imas za reci

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola komadi!

Nivesa šta je bilo?

Žuži piši *1DC.*

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      16.01.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :psiholog: 
*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Shy kiss: 

* xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   23.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   7.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1.dc*

----------


## žužy

*MAMI*,i tvoja stigla..kučkica,čak nisi dugo ni spotting imala..  :Rolling Eyes: 
 :Kiss: 
*Xavii*,kaj ima kod tebe?
*kudri*,lijepo se provedi na putu! Nedaj da te gđica vještica izbaci iz takta.  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

> A Boze pomozi sa nasim bolnicama. Umres prije nego uopce netko poslusa kaj imas za reci


kaj je bilo nivesa?

----------


## žužy

> kaj je bilo nivesa?


Mislim da nivesa samo reagira na opčenito stanje i ponašanje u našim bolnicama. Čast izuzecima.

----------


## žužy

*Nivesa*,javi kak je prešla kolposkopija..

----------


## nivesa

Ma sta da ti kazem. Uputnica mi nije bila dobra i nisam nis obavila  :Sad:  iduci tj opet!!! Jos ni m nisam dobila....ne znam kaj da napravim. Da opet kupim test?

----------


## nivesa

Poludila sam cekajici cjelo jutro da bi mi goloj dr rekao da uputnica nije dobra

----------


## žužy

Ma kaj nije dao da mu naknadno doneseš pravu?
Da poludiš... :cupakosu: 
A probaj opet testom...puno ti kasni  :Undecided:  nisi uspjela ni popričati s njim o ciklusu?

----------


## nivesa

Ma kad su mi rekli da ne valja uputnica poludila sam i na kraju nisam ni pitala! Bjesna sam ko ris. A nemoze se naknadno jer kad salje na biopsiju uzorak i uputnica moraju imat isti datum

----------


## nivesa

Pa test od neki dan nisam bacila. Kad sam ga danas pogledala imao je laaaaganu drugu crtu. Sad koliko to moze ista vrijedit? Mozda evaporacijska?

----------


## orange80

pa kako ne valja!?! 
ufff  :gaah: 

ništa, dešava se... nemoj se sekirati...

----------


## žužy

:Shock: 
Koji test?
Pišaj novi.

----------


## nivesa

Neki dan sam pisala bio je negativan

----------


## nivesa

U utorak. Sad sam se sjetila. I prije toga sam jedan pisnula isto neg

----------


## nivesa

Danas je 47 dc. .  .

----------


## žužy

Neznam kaj bi ti rekla...koji ti je dc?

----------


## nivesa

Haha u isto vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Danas je 47 dc. .  .


 :drama: 
Daj otidi na pregled k nekome...da vidiš kaj se događa. Ako nisi trudna,neki razlog mora biti tolkom kašnjenju.
Kolko ti je trajal najduži ciklus inače?

----------


## orange80

> Danas je 47 dc. .  .


Jel ti imaš PCOS ili se varam?

ako da, onda se je moglo desiti da si ovulirala puno kasnije i da je to skroz
ok ovulacija i da je prerano za test.

to se je meni desilo, zatrudnila sam sa 4 tjedna zakašnjenja, već se umorila od testiranja,
otišla kod dr. i on meni ko na filmu: trudni ste! niste znali?

----------


## nivesa

Ovak dugo se ne sjecam da je trajao. Ono do 40 dana dode. 35-37 . Zadnjih par na 3o

----------


## nivesa

A na pregled mogu tek u pon. Danas radim popodne a di cu sutra?

----------


## nivesa

> Jel ti imaš PCOS ili se varam?
> 
> ako da, onda se je moglo desiti da si ovulirala puno kasnije i da je to skroz
> ok ovulacija i da je prerano za test.
> 
> to se je meni desilo, zatrudnila sam sa 4 tjedna zakašnjenja, već se umorila od testiranja,
> otišla kod dr. i on meni ko na filmu: trudni ste! niste znali?


Imam PCOS ... pa najbolje od svega je kaj se mi pazimo zbog te kiretaze u 10 mj i bla bla....zamisli kakav bi to scenarij bio da sam t hahaha ! Mislim da bi dr pao u nesvjest

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa, obavezno ponovi test.

Zao mi je sto danas nisi nista obavila...

----------


## nivesa

I mislila sam si tak bubekica.... a bas me nece !! Mozda me u lovi krene kad zdravlje nece  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Pa sve cekam i cekam a ona ne stize. Malo me kao cice obavjeatavaju da su tu a onda nestane i taj osjecaj. Dolje me na trenutke onak pikne kao da cu dobit pa opet nista ....

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ma sta da ti kazem. Uputnica mi nije bila dobra i nisam nis obavila  iduci tj opet!!! Jos ni m nisam dobila....ne znam kaj da napravim. Da opet kupim test?


a jesi sigurna da si imala O?

----------


## nivesa

Nisam.jer ne koristim vise ni lh nit mjerim temp.

----------


## ivana.sky

ne bi voljela bit u pravu ali mozda ti zato kasni... uz pcos cesto idu anov.ciklusi.... ja bi znala ne dobit po 60 dana dok ne odem po duphastone...  :Undecided:

----------


## nivesa

Nisam t jer je sva sreca test negativan,posto mi je papa bio los poprilicno. Kaj se tice PCOS a, znam to sve al me muci kaj ne dolazi jer svaki dan hodam sa uloscima u gacama jer nikad ne znam kad ce...a kad krene imam minutu da dodem do wc a inace mi ode na hlace.

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      17.01.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :psiholog: 
*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Shy kiss: 

* xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   24.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   8.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc*

----------


## žužy

Jutro!  :Coffee: 
Ugodan vikend želim!  :Kiss:

----------


## kudri

da se javim! stigla na destinaciju...necu bas biti pri kompu.
uglavnom, kod curica nism stiglA. M JOS NISAM DOBILA. TEST NISAM RADILA.
nivesa, kod mene je skroz isto...malo nesto probode, pa pomislim da stize i nista...pa prestane boljeti, pa opet krene. cice isto, malo bole \ malo ne...nemam pojma kaj se desava.
otici cu kod dr dok se vratim s puta.

pusa svima!!

----------


## nivesa

Kudri uzivaj i pusti mozak na pasu  :Wink:  i ja u pon idem tam. Da malo popricam s njim.

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy imas pp!

----------


## ivana.sky

nivesa evo malo vibrica da bude sve ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kudri lijepo se zabavi  :Bye:

----------


## nivesa

Tnx   ma bit ce ok. Drugo ne dolazi u obzir  :Smile:  jedino bi u DM u moglo ponestat ulozaka !  :Smile:  veli mm da potrosim vise ulozaka dok cekam m nego dok ju imam hahaha

----------


## ivana.sky

hahaha  :Laughing:  dobro je dok gljivice ne polude od toga... ja slom zivaca dobijem kad moram uloske nosit

----------


## zadarmamica

Ja tampone zadnjih 8godina.i spasilo me.
Uloske samo iza poroda taj mjesec.

----------


## xavii

Ja nisma imala neke inspiracije bas za pisanje, a sam vas samo citala. Nivesa nadam se da ces uskoro dobiti M (ako je to ono sto zelis :D). kudri, ne bi bilo lose neki testic uraditi kad se vratis,a?  :Smile:  Ja sam i ovaj mjesec na odmoru, nisam nista pratila posebno, samo mi se oko 13-14dc cinilo da je O tu, al se nisam previse obazirala, hopsamo nevezano za to  :Smile:  Jucer i danas me donji dio trbuha čudno boli, al imam neku upalu tako da je od toga sigurno, bit ce opet zanimljivo cekanje M  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nivesa

Ja tempone ne mogu jer mi  as smetaju i dr me lijepo oprao kad sam ga pitala da li je to bolje od ulozaka. Lijepo mi covjek objasnio da to mora iscurit a ne se kuhat unutra hahahaha. Izasla  ko paprika iz ordinacije.A nece gljivice valjda. A i da hoce ko ih sljivi. Ni prve ni zadnje...  :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

Uff tampon pogledam samo, eto ih... kad idem na more uz m, idem i u ljekarnu odmah

----------


## LadyB

Drage moje curke, evo ja se vracam internetu nakon odmora koji mi je dosao odlicno i psihicki i fizicki. Ponekad je to najveci izazov na svijetu za one poput mene u stalnom pogonu, i zaista mogu reci da sam odmorena i spremna za nove cikluse  :Smile: 

Yummi bas sam sretna zbog tvog odbrojavanja i zbog veselog malog srceka, najvise jer si mi svojom pricom nakon moje biojemijske malo smirila dusu i hvala ti na tome. Vidim da se isto dogodilo i M prije nekoliko dana i znam kako je to..

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      18.01.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :psiholog: 
*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   25.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Shy kiss: 

*orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   9.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## nivesa

Juuupi!!!!!! Konacno je doslo nesto sto bi se moglo nazvat mengom!

----------


## žužy

*nivesa* ,  :Very Happy:  ti si čekala da ja objavim listu danas a !  :Aparatic:

----------


## nivesa

Haha! Mene nema na listi!  :Wink:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav! Samo da vam javim da sam ponovo pis-pis na sodu i ispalo opet curka-murka!

----------


## nivesa

Yummy  :Wink:

----------


## zasad skulirana

cure,u sri bi trebala kod ginica na folikulometriju,ali sve mi se cini da vec ovuliram,ima li onda smisla ic?
ja se od 6dc redovno keksam da ne bi slucajno propustila nesto....LOL....

Yummi kakva soda?

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      19.01.2015.  *   :Zaljubljen: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Raspa: 
*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   26.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Preskace uze: 

*orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   10.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

----------


## žužy

*zasad skulirana*,zašto tek u srijedu,zakaj ne danas il od petka? Bitno da ste pokrili..a odi svakak,barem da se uvijeriš da je O bila.  :fige: 

*nivesa*,ma znam da te nema na listi,a vjerojatno niti nečeš još na nju..kak je danas?

----------


## xavii

Pozz curke, meni pisite sutra 2dc, bas me iznenadila M, inace ne dodje ovako rano. Zasad skulirana, ako mozes otici ranije, otidji, da vidis kakva je situacija. Ako ne, bitno da vi pokrivate  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

ma glupa sam,mislila sam se narucit za petak,i onda kontam da mi je prerano kako su mi inace ciklusi 30-32dn.......i da izbjegnem ic 2-3x da se radije narucim malo kasnije...

i sad je jedini termin bio srijeda...u teoriji to je 16dc i taman sredina no kako mi je prosli ciklus bio dulji, za ocekivat je da ce ovaj skratit.....
a kako se mi svejedno pokrivamo racunam sto ima veze,glavno da vidi da je bila....

----------


## žužy

*z s*,ma točno to...bitno da se odredi da je O bila..onda slijede dva najslađa tjedna  :štrika: 

*xavii* ,žao mi je zbog vještice..  :Love: 

Pitam se kak je kod *kudri*..

----------


## nivesa

> *zasad skulirana*,zašto tek u srijedu,zakaj ne danas il od petka? Bitno da ste pokrili..a odi svakak,barem da se uvijeriš da je O bila. 
> 
> *nivesa*,ma znam da te nema na listi,a vjerojatno niti nečeš još na nju..kak je danas?


Kap po kap. Nista skoro...zali Boze ulozaka...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> cure,u sri bi trebala kod ginica na folikulometriju,ali sve mi se cini da vec ovuliram,ima li onda smisla ic?
> ja se od 6dc redovno keksam da ne bi slucajno propustila nesto....LOL....
> 
> Yummi kakva soda?


Popisas se po sodi bikarboni. Ako nosis decka onda ti je pisalina kusela, navodno i doci ce do kemijske reakcije izmedju kiseline i luzine (soda). Ako nosis caricu, onda ne pisas kiselo, pa nece doci do nikakve promjene. Navodno u 80% slucajeva ispadne tocno.  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

vidis nikako da se sjetim sode!! idem sad!

----------


## žužy

Go *ivana*  :Teletubbies:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Pozdrav! Samo da vam javim da sam ponovo pis-pis na sodu i ispalo opet curka-murka!


ne pjeni se ni moja  :Wink:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

uuuuuuuu ivana, znaci, mozemo curke ocekivati! juhuuuuu!!!!!!
it's every mother's dream to have a little girl...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fVv9xrukg0

----------


## Yummy_mummy

a eto jedna za tatice i kceri:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRTDZ4BicP0

----------


## nivesa

U casu se moras popisat a u drugu casu stavit sodu. Onda mokracu prelit po sodi

----------


## ivana.sky

Da, tak sam ja.. na zlicu sode... iako probat cu jos jednom kad prestanem s utricima :D a na pregledu smo za 3.tj, mozda se bude vidjelo nest  :Grin:

----------


## orange80

> uuuuuuuu ivana, znaci, mozemo curke ocekivati! juhuuuuu!!!!!!
> it's every mother's dream to have a little girl...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fVv9xrukg0


ali ti već i imaš kćer ili se varam?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> ali ti već i imaš kćer ili se varam?


Imam  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Ni meni se ne pjeni  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

bitno je i od kojeg tjedna piškite na sodu....jel od 9. ili od 12.? zaboravih  :Embarassed: 

yummy, koliko si sad tt?

----------


## zadarmamica

> bitno je i od kojeg tjedna piškite na sodu....jel od 9. ili od 12.? zaboravih 
> 
> ?


Od 9.tt

----------


## tetagogolina

a yummy je tek 8tt čini mi se, znači stigne se soda i zapjenit kroz 10-ak dana

----------


## kudri

Bpk curke! Stignem vas škicnuti tek kad legnem. Kod mene...ne znam mi sama kaj se zbiva...moram kod dr pod hitno dok se vratim!
Cice počele boljeti,nabubrile,a oko bradavica neke kao prištiće dobils,ali samo na jednoj. Imam stalno neki gorak okus u ustima. Moguće i od antibiotika koji sam počela piti prije putsa (helicobacter). Dobila gljivice...
Da nisam radila betu,bila bi sigurna da sam trudna!!!! Ovako,nemam pojma kaj se kuha unutra,ali mi se nikako ne sviđa!
Nivesa,koji dc si dobila na kraju?

----------


## nivesa

> Bpk curke! Stignem vas škicnuti tek kad legnem. Kod mene...ne znam mi sama kaj se zbiva...moram kod dr pod hitno dok se vratim!
> Cice počele boljeti,nabubrile,a oko bradavica neke kao prištiće dobils,ali samo na jednoj. Imam stalno neki gorak okus u ustima. Moguće i od antibiotika koji sam počela piti prije putsa (helicobacter). Dobila gljivice...
> Da nisam radila betu,bila bi sigurna da sam trudna!!!! Ovako,nemam pojma kaj se kuha unutra,ali mi se nikako ne sviđa!
> Nivesa,koji dc si dobila na kraju?


Kudri 50 dc.....mozda je bila kasnija O kod tebe pa ipak postoji sansa??? Ali da se ne nadas ipak mislim zato kaj si betu radila mozda ti jednostavno hormoni poludili kao i kod mene....ma ne znam vise ni sama....luda sam od tih vekanja m , trazit cu neke tablete da mi izreguliraju te cikluse.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> bitno je i od kojeg tjedna piškite na sodu....jel od 9. ili od 12.? zaboravih 
> 
> yummy, koliko si sad tt?


Od 8. se moze, er se tad formira spol... Ja sam 8+2 tt

----------


## nivesa

Znaci sve koje ste usle u 9 tt pisat!  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

Nivesa, i ja imam PCOS, ovaj mj dobila na 26 dc, ne sjecam se kad mi je ovako rano dosla. Ovaj ciklus sam pocela piti caj od kore hrasta, navodno regulira cikluse, povecava sanse za zacece (znas ono kad pocnu moja prija pila to, ostala t nakon 2 mj, ova nakon 3 itd) i ja odlucila pocet. Sad jel to stvarno moze djelovati ovako brzo ili ne  :Confused:   Ne znam jeste cule za to prije, al ja cu se pretvarati da mi je to pomoglo, pa eto jos malo nade hh

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa, i ja imam PCOS, ovaj mj dobila na 26 dc, ne sjecam se kad mi je ovako rano dosla. Ovaj ciklus sam pocela piti caj od kore hrasta, navodno regulira cikluse, povecava sanse za zacece (znas ono kad pocnu moja prija pila to, ostala t nakon 2 mj, ova nakon 3 itd) i ja odlucila pocet. Sad jel to stvarno moze djelovati ovako brzo ili ne   Ne znam jeste cule za to prije, al ja cu se pretvarati da mi je to pomoglo, pa eto jos malo nade hh


Kad vidis rezultat javi  :Wink:

----------


## ivchica30

Dobro jutro curke moje.... Citam vas redovito, samo kaj nemam nista za napisati, nisam strucna ko vi u nekim stvarima... Ja sam u kasnjenju 2 dana, ali nikakvih naznaka nemam da ce doci i da nece... bila sam uzasno cmoljava u zadnjih tjedan dana, svaka mala sitnica me mogla rasplakati... Cak me i moj muz pitao kak to da sam tak cmoljava... sinoc sam primjetila da su mi se na cickama pojavile strije, nemam pojma kak to odjednom.. ja inace imam velika prsa, ali ovo u zadnja 2 tjedna je too much...Brijem da cu do broja 6 doci... bole za poludit, i to vec stvarno dugo vrijeme... Neznam ni sama kaj da radim... U ponedjeljak imamo razgovor kod ginekologice da prostudiramo s-gram od muza i da mi kaze sta dalje, da li da se bacim ja sada na pretrage ili idemo jacati njegov s-gram!! Pusa svima

----------


## nivesa

Nismo mi draga strucne samo svasta naucis usput. Nekada i previse!  :Wink:  znamo puno stvari koje nikad nismo ni trebale saznat. Nadam se da ce ginicka reci koju dobru za sgram

----------


## orange80

*ivchica30* jesi radila test?

----------


## orange80

e šta mi se je sada desilo:

htjela sam napisati ivchici "super za (.)(.)" i staviti ih u manji font,
međutim sam fulala i pojavile su mi se veeelike  :Laughing:

----------


## orange80

no dakle, cure, da li se je kojoj od vas desilo slijedeće:

prošli ciklus, koji mi je trajao 31 dan, sam samo 27. dan imala lagani, lagani
spotting, ono crveni tračak na papiru, i onda ništa još 5 dana!

ovaj ciklus mi je opet jučer bio takav baš crveni tračak i sada opet ništa 
(ako svaki čas ne procurim), ali ne kužim od kuda ta pauza?
a pauza je ono baš ništa, skroz čisto.

kao da krene pa stane, ili što bi to moglo biti, ne čini mi se kao uobičajeni spotting?

----------


## ivchica30

> e šta mi se je sada desilo:
> 
> htjela sam napisati ivchici "super za (.)(.)" i staviti ih u manji font,
> međutim sam fulala i pojavile su mi se veeelike


Pa koliko su velike, mogla si ih komotno ostaviti u velikom fontu, hehehe  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Nisam jos radila test, ni necu.... Strah me...

----------


## orange80

> Pa koliko su velike, mogla si ih komotno ostaviti u velikom fontu, hehehe  
> Nisam jos radila test, ni necu.... Strah me...


blago tebi... :Smile:

----------


## ivchica30

> blago tebi...


mislis na (.) (.)??

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      20.01.2015.  *   :Zaljubljen: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Raspa: 
*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Preskace uze: 

*žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   11.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   2.dc*

----------


## žužy

Ola žemske!  :grouphug: 
*kudri* ,zbilja je moguče i da si dosta kasnije ovulirala,pošto ti je čudan dugi ciklus...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok,i sa ciklusom i iš iš helico!
*xavii* ,nisu mi poznata svojstva hrastove kore,ali zašto ne  :Smile:  sve bi probale,ako pomogne kaj ne! I sama sam pila i vrkutu i marulju i taheebo..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uskoro sve prejdemo na taj čaj  :rock: 
*ivchica*,ajme dva dana u kašnjenju i još odoljevaš  :Shock:  svaka čast! A simptomi zvuče savršeno,  :fige:  do neba da se koji malac izboril do cilja!
*orange*,ovo tvoje mi zvuči ko neki hormon. disbalans ...nemam savjet,možda da popričaš s gin. o tome. 

Moja T postojana,malo sam štrikala pravo-krivo,ali to je najvj. bio impl. dip hahahaha! 
Nego,po prvi put u životu mi se guli bradavica,i svrbi ponekad...ali ne cijela več samo jedna ona bubuljica,baš se guli. Enibadi?

----------


## nivesa

Joj zuzy pisaj test!!! Meni su bradavice bile za pop..... svrbile pekle zarile!

----------


## orange80

> Moja T postojana,malo sam štrikala pravo-krivo,ali to je najvj. bio impl. dip hahahaha!





> Joj zuzy pisaj test!!!


ja bi na žužinom mjestu sutra, preksutra izvadila betu. kad je ciklus tako idealan.
u tom bi slučaju vidjela da li se trudnoće možda i prirodno događaju, ali imaš problema sa odbacivanjem.
to bi bio značajan podatak za nastavak liječenja.

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,budem svakak uskoro pišnula,danas sam tek 9.dpo pa imam vremena  :Smile: malo sam se primirila hahahaha!
*orange*,več sam ja istraživala to...imala nekoliko poz. testova a menga došla,pa sam sljedeči put vadila betu koja je bila neg. unatoč drugoj crtici. Ne mislim više vaditi betu na taj način.
Vidjet ćemo,mislim budumo realni...ali fora je nadati se kaj ne  :Very Happy:

----------


## orange80

> *nivesa*,budem svakak uskoro pišnula,danas sam tek 9.dpo pa imam vremena malo sam se primirila hahahaha!
> *orange*,več sam ja istraživala to...imala nekoliko poz. testova a menga došla,pa sam sljedeči put vadila betu koja je bila neg. unatoč drugoj crtici. Ne mislim više vaditi betu na taj način.
> Vidjet ćemo,mislim budumo realni...ali fora je nadati se kaj ne


ma znam draga da si vjerojatno to i sama istraživala i 
vjerojatno znaš i sama da ima puno, puno toga na temu ponavljajućih pobačaja, i novih lijekova i pristupa,
i da si vjerojatno puno toga već i probala.

ja još niti ne znam da li je kod mene možda još i to, pošto se meni T niti ne dešavaju.

----------


## ivchica30

> Ola žemske! 
> *kudri* ,zbilja je moguče i da si dosta kasnije ovulirala,pošto ti je čudan dugi ciklus...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok,i sa ciklusom i iš iš helico!
> *xavii* ,nisu mi poznata svojstva hrastove kore,ali zašto ne  sve bi probale,ako pomogne kaj ne! I sama sam pila i vrkutu i marulju i taheebo..
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uskoro sve prejdemo na taj čaj 
> *ivchica*,ajme dva dana u kašnjenju i još odoljevaš  svaka čast! A simptomi zvuče savršeno,  do neba da se koji malac izboril do cilja!
> *orange*,ovo tvoje mi zvuči ko neki hormon. disbalans ...nemam savjet,možda da popričaš s gin. o tome. 
> 
> Moja T postojana,malo sam štrikala pravo-krivo,ali to je najvj. bio impl. dip hahahaha! 
> Nego,po prvi put u životu mi se guli bradavica,i svrbi ponekad...ali ne cijela več samo jedna ona bubuljica,baš se guli. Enibadi?


Zuzica moja, odoljevam tesko ali strpit cu se jos malo!! Znas i sama da se uvijek ponadam pa ostanem malo pokakana!! Bit ce sto treba biti!!!

----------


## žužy

*ivchica*,ja ti  :fige:  do neba! Da razveseliš prvo sebe a onda i nas!

----------


## ivchica30

> *ivchica*,ja ti  do neba! Da razveseliš prvo sebe a onda i nas!


Iz tvojih usta u moj trbuscic!!! Vidjet cemo ovih dana!!

----------


## stork

Evo malo da vam mahnem! Vidim napeto ovdje. Mi smo jučer bili na uzv, bubimir se vrtio jako i kaže dr: Ma vidi gospodina kako se razmeće s onim što ima!  :Laughing:  A fakat, s koje god strane je stavila sondu u prvi plan odmah pimpic i jajca  :Smile:  I tak... pružao je i skupljao nogice, stavio desnu ruku na čelo i sve smo detaljno prebrojali i pregledali  :Zaljubljen:  
Meni je test sa sodom bio točan vrlo rano! 
Yummi zakaj ne dojdeš malo i na trudnički pdf? 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~ za kaj vam treba i malo **************************************************  *********************************** za sreću  :Kiss:

----------


## LadyB

Ok tek sam sad skuzila u kojem sam dc kad sam pogledala forum, znaci posteno sam relaksirala mozak i skoro zaboravila na plidne dane..ALI vratila sam se s dvotjednog odmora i docekale su me dvije vijesti o trudnoci poznanika sto me totalno prevalilo u crazy level i to trenutno..iskreno iznenadila me moja reakcija..osjecala sam se ko zadnja koza jer se nisam instant na prvu iskreno razveselila..jesam nakon par minuta..al trebalo mi je..ajme koji sjeb u glavi..

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Pozdravljam sve cure!!!*

Sorry - nisam u toku! U nekom sam poslu po cijele dane - tako da ne stignem pratiti zbivanja na Rodi! A i htjela sam barem neko vrijeme da uopće ne razmišljam o ničemu nakon još jednog neuspjelog postupka.

No ne smijem izgubiti nadu - pogotovo ne smijem izgubiti pouzdanje u prirodnu trudnoću! Sve je moguće ako Bog da!

Stoga, *Žužy*, upiše me na listicu - danas mi je *11 dc* - i očekujem O jako skoro! 
 :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo!

Anka lijepo te je vidjeti!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala, *Mami*!

I'm back! Evo ažurirala i potpis - i spremna za nove pobjede!

Kak si ti?

----------


## bubekica

Anka pozdrav!!!
 :Smile: 
Kad ides na konzultacije (ili si vec bila)?

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      21.01.2015.  *   :Zaljubljen: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Raspa: 
*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Preskace uze: 

*žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc  
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   12.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   11.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   3.dc*

----------


## žužy

*anka*,welcome back  :Kiss: 

*orange*,ma nisam ti jučer poželjela dobrodošlicu u ljubičice!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Šiškica*,nema te...kako si?

Moj testić neg.,T pala. Nek ide k jarcu. Ali,barem mi se ciklus stabiliziral.
Jutros slažem gableca mm i popijem vode onak nekak sva žedna na tašte...i podrignem se kaj da sam si pivu zexala  :lool:

----------


## stork

*žužy* ~~~~~~~~ da je bilo prerano!

*anka* nekaj si fulala u potpisu  :Laughing:  misliš 01/15?

*Ivchica* piš-piš?!

----------


## žužy

*stork* ,tnx al nije..  :Kiss: 

*Ivchica*,si se morti predomislila pa prestala odoljevati?  :Aparatic:

----------


## orange80

> *orange*,ma nisam ti jučer poželjela dobrodošlicu u ljubičice!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Moj testić neg.,T pala. Nek ide k jarcu. Ali,barem mi se ciklus stabiliziral.
> Jutros slažem gableca mm i popijem vode onak nekak sva žedna na tašte...i podrignem se kaj da sam si pivu zexala


tnx, draga, ali ja jučer dobila  :Sad: 
ajde barem nije čudno krvarenje, nego najnormalnija M.

dakle danas *2dc*

znaš kaj ti bum rekla za testić - može biti da je rano  :fige:

----------


## zasad skulirana

'jutro cure...

evo mene od ginica,pomalo obeshabrena....naime,bila sam uvjerena da ovuliram da bi mi on rekao da ne vidi vodeci folikul i da jos nema ovulacije na vidiku...  :Sad: 
narucio me u ponedjeljak, 21dc i ako ne bude O ni ovaj mjesec da iduci kad MM bude doma (ozujak) idem na klomifen....

jedino sto vidim pozitivno je da je endometrij 6mm..... ja imam sluzavi iscjedak, osjecam pritisak u jajnicima,ali zasto nema onda JS pojma nemam.... :Sad: 

nesto mi se cini da se na prijasnjim stranicama pisalo o situacijama kad ginic nista ne vidi a ono dodje do oplodnje????

ponekad pomislim da je greska sto sam uopce na ovom topicu,da mi samo stvara nervozu i da bi bilo bolje ne razmisljat o nicemu nego sto i kad bude da bude.... :Unsure:

----------


## žužy

*orange*,ajoj..:loove:

*z s*, opet  :Undecided: ...nije vidio ni spomenuo žuto tijelo? Nije ni endić bajan,ali i to bi odg. ako nije još bilo O.
A znala sam i ja pročitati da tokom folikulometrije nebi došlo do izdvajanja folikula i ciklus bi bio označen kao anovulacijski,ali se nakon prestanka pračenja nekim čudom ipak O desila. Sve je moguče,to smo se stoput več uvjerile,jel.
Ako misliš da ti bude lakše ne tipkati tu,ne čitati tuđe iskustva,uzmi predah od svega toga..oporavi misli,pokušaj se okupirati nečim drugim.
Ja se npr ne mogu ponašati tako,ne mogu se praviti da neznam koji mi je dc i kad kaj očekivati,osluškivati svoje tijelo,pokriti te neke dotične dane...ne opterečujem se time,jednostavno tako funkcioniram  :Smile:  svaka od nas radi kako joj odgovara  :Love:

----------


## <mišica>

Evo i mene, u petak idem na folikulometriju pa cemo vidjeti kaj se dogadja... Koliko otp prodje od zadnjeg klomifena do ovulacije?

----------


## žužy

> Ok tek sam sad skuzila u kojem sam dc kad sam pogledala forum, znaci posteno sam relaksirala mozak i skoro zaboravila na plidne dane..ALI vratila sam se s dvotjednog odmora i docekale su me dvije vijesti o trudnoci poznanika sto me totalno prevalilo u crazy level i to trenutno..iskreno iznenadila me moja reakcija..osjecala sam se ko zadnja koza jer se nisam instant na prvu iskreno razveselila..jesam nakon par minuta..al trebalo mi je..ajme koji sjeb u glavi..


Sve ti je to normalno,ne sekiraj se..nemreš biti ne sjeb. u glavi nakon svega. 
Bitno da klikne,e sad prije il kasnije nebitno.  :pivo:

----------


## žužy

> Evo i mene, u petak idem na folikulometriju pa cemo vidjeti kaj se dogadja... Koliko otp prodje od zadnjeg klomifena do ovulacije?


Obično se klomifen daje od 3.-5. dc pa narednih 5 dana. Znači O bi mogla biti od tad na dalje,kad inače ovuliraš?
Koji si sad dc?

----------


## ivchica30

> *stork* ,tnx al nije.. 
> 
> *Ivchica*,si se morti predomislila pa prestala odoljevati?


Nisam jos... nekak mi se kuha dole, pa se sve bojim...

----------


## LadyB

> Sve ti je to normalno,ne sekiraj se..nemreš biti ne sjeb. u glavi nakon svega. 
> Bitno da klikne,e sad prije il kasnije nebitno.


Iznenadilo me..i bas mi je bilo koma zbog toga..nisam nikad bila neki ljubomoran lik i stvarno sam ostala posrana sama od sebe! Al dobro, ocito se dogada kada te pogodi u zicu :/ ne bih ni sama sebi priznala da nisam tu natipkala  :Smile: )) priznajem da mi je sad lakse  :Smile: )

----------


## LadyB

> Nisam jos... nekak mi se kuha dole, pa se sve bojim...


Onda ipak pricekaj  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

> Iznenadilo me..i bas mi je bilo koma zbog toga..nisam nikad bila neki ljubomoran lik i stvarno sam ostala posrana sama od sebe! Al dobro, ocito se dogada kada te pogodi u zicu :/ ne bih ni sama sebi priznala da nisam tu natipkala )) priznajem da mi je sad lakse )


Ajde neka je.. :psiholog:

----------


## <mišica>

Zuzy, danas mi je 8dc, a dosad ili nisam ovulirala ili su mi ciklusi bili koma pa ni ne znam....

----------


## bubekica

*mišica* moze se kod stimulacije klomifenom cijela prica i otegnuti pa o bude i malo kasnije, oko 18dc, ali mislim da je nekakav standard 12-16dc.
sretno i drzim  :fige:

----------


## <mišica>

Vidjet ću što će mi dr reći u petak...

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      22.01.2015.  *   :Zaljubljen: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Raspa: 
*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Preskace uze: 

* šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   13.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   12.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   4.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## žužy

*<mišica>*,evo ispravila sam..neznam kak te cijelo vrijeme vodim za dan ranije.

Moj toplomjer i ja smo natrag na konju  :Laughing: 
No dobro...kaaaaaaavica!  :Coffee:

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy vidia da ima nade  :Wink:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Stork* - yes -zeznula!  :Smile: )) voljela bi da je početak 2014. Ovako mi je preletjela godina ok - ali ipak bez veze jer mi se nije ispunila želja! Budem ispravila potpis!

*Žužy* - bravo za graf! Ima nade, ima  :Sing:  :Sing:   vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

*Bubekica* - idem u ponedjeljak! Jedva čekam! Nadam se Heparinu  :Smile:

----------


## ivchica30

dobra dan drage mojeeeeee..... Kod mene jos uvijek nista  :Cekam: 
ulovila me prehlada, nos zastopan do bola, ali samo to...Cice i dalje ludjacki bole...i to najvise ujutro kda se probudim... I jos sam dobila neki osip , crvenilo na nogama... UFFFF

----------


## žužy

Pišaaaaj *ivchica*,više ni ne pamtim kolko ti dana kasni..  :Aparatic:   :Very Happy:   :Cool:   :mama: 
I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prehlada brzo prejde!

----------


## orange80

> Moj toplomjer i ja smo natrag na konju


a ja jučer kad si "objavila pad" pomislila kak će to vjerojatno opet gore

...i sad to još bolje izgleda nego prije  :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Pisaj! Pisaj! Pisaj!

----------


## žužy

Hahahaha,ma cujke moje znam ja da nisam trudna. Bute vidle sutra dok mi opet dropne down.
 :Raspa:   :drek:

----------


## orange80

pogubila sam se, *Ivchica* koji ti je dc?
nisi na popisu.

----------


## orange80

> Hahahaha,ma cujke moje znam ja da nisam trudna. Bute vidle sutra dok mi opet dropne down.


bolje da ja šutim...

pa nek ispadne kak si mislim... :Grin:

----------


## ivchica30

danas je 4 dana da kasni.... 35 DC

----------


## ivana.sky

> ulovila me prehlada, nos zastopan do bola, ali samo to...Cice i dalje ludjacki bole...i to najvise ujutro kda se probudim...


prehlada je meni bio prvi simptom, i da i dr. ga vode kao simptom, pad imuniteta bla... nije da budim laznu nadu al de ti pishni  :fige:

----------


## ivchica30

ako ne dodje sutra, obecajem da cu kupiti test i pish pish!!!
Bilo bi super da je nakon groznog s-grama jedan uspio naci put...Jedan dobri i vrijedni...

----------


## ivchica30

yummi kak si ti??? kaj ima novoga?? kakve simptome imas? Vi ostale curke? Zuzi? Nivesa?

----------


## žužy

Hm,od kud da počnem;poooooprilično sam napuhnuta i apetit mi je ala tipični pms-ni,jela bi non stop i sve (npr. sinoć za večeru sam pojela puun tanjur slatkog zelja s paradajzom i domaćim suhim špekom,popila deci kupinca i onda si nadrobila albert kekse u toplo mlijeko,i još malo špexona za desert  :lool: ) ..dolje me povremeno pikne,pred dva dana me baš u maternici bolo..i taj priiitisak..napali me neki sitni crveni prištići po licu koje nikad nemam..bradavice su mi extra tamne,skoro crne i velike,desna još malo svrbucka al više se ne guli,na par navrata mi je bilo mrvu krvi iz nosa...
I tak ti je meni svaki mjesec  :Aparatic: 
U ciklusima kad sam ostala trudna (i bila dodatno na hormonima),nisam osječala ništa od ovoga. Baš ništa.
Zato ignoriram sve gore nabrojano i čekam još ta dva-tri dana do mengice.  :psiholog:  
AE.

----------


## Šiškica

Netko je pitao za mene !! 

Tu sam ja čitam, i nemam što pametno reć!!

osim da me (.)(.) bole od nekog 14dc, čak sam i mlijekeco primjetila da teče iz njih !!  :Shock:  :Rolling Eyes:  ima već godinu i 8 mj. kak ne dojim svoju curku pa sam malo zbunjena!! valjda opet neki disbalans hormona!!

žužy navijam da grafić ostane ovak ljepi !! i da te iznenadi malo čudo!!

----------


## nivesa

Ja curim jos....serucka po malo  :Smile:  odgodila biopsiju i kolposkopiju dok m ne prode iako su mi rekli da dodem ak nije bas drugi treci dan. Nekak mi se nece tam krvarit po stolu...

----------


## <mišica>

Dobro jutro, kavica se vec ohladila...
Bila sam kod dr, odlucila je napraviti briseve, a klomfin je ocito napravio svoje jer je folikul 15mm i ona kaze da je zadovoljna i da se bacimo u akciju...

----------


## LadyB

Jutro cure, evo ja bas pijem kavu pred kompom pa da vam zazelim lijep dan danas  :Smile: 
Mi smo u akciji od 10dc svaki drugi dan,s tim da danas/sutra je O pa cemo pojacat tempo  :Smile:

----------


## ivchica30

Dobro jutro i od mene...Kod nas ovdje neko sugavo vrijeme popraceno maglom....Bljak... kod mene jos uvijek nista, osim sto me cijelo juto probada lijevi jajnik...

----------


## bubekica

*ivchica* molim te pisaj. sad mozes u bilokoje doba, ne mora bit prvi jutarnji.
il se vise nemoj javljat, jer ja ovo ne mogu podnijet  :Laughing: 
salim se malo, da me ne bi krivo protumacila.

----------


## LadyB

> Dobro jutro i od mene...Kod nas ovdje neko sugavo vrijeme popraceno maglom....Bljak... kod mene jos uvijek nista, osim sto me cijelo juto probada lijevi jajnik...


Mislim da je vrijeme da piskis i skines to s dnevnog reda  :Smile:

----------


## ivchica30

> Mislim da je vrijeme da piskis i skines to s dnevnog reda


rekla sam ako ne dodje danas, onda budem! zabrinjava me to da nemam niti jednog drugog simptoma, uvijek citam o simptomima, mucnina, mirisi, okusi... Ja nemam nis, osim da me cicke bole, povremeno probadanje i kasnjenje menge 5 dana..e da i zastopan nos do boli... i to je to... Nista drugo mi niej cudno...

----------


## bubekica

*ivchica* od svih tih simptoma koje si nabrojala nijedan nije toliko snazan i bitan kao onaj koji ti imas - a to je izostanak menstruacije!
cekam.....  :Joggler:

----------


## ivchica30

> *ivchica* molim te pisaj. sad mozes u bilokoje doba, ne mora bit prvi jutarnji.
> il se vise nemoj javljat, jer ja ovo ne mogu podnijet 
> salim se malo, da me ne bi krivo protumacila.


Bubekica, samo za tebe.... hahahah... Ak ne dodje danas, pisam....

----------


## LadyB

> rekla sam ako ne dodje danas, onda budem! zabrinjava me to da nemam niti jednog drugog simptoma, uvijek citam o simptomima, mucnina, mirisi, okusi... Ja nemam nis, osim da me cicke bole, povremeno probadanje i kasnjenje menge 5 dana..e da i zastopan nos do boli... i to je to... Nista drugo mi niej cudno...


Nemoj nas dozivljavati, mi samo govorimo sto bi mi napravile jer nakon toliko kasnjenja test ce pokazat pa sto bilo da bilo nema vise analiziranja svake sitnice danima  :Smile:

----------


## ivchica30

znam znam... sve mi je jasno... ali moras i mene ti shvatiti jer sam imala slicnu situaciju i prosle godine i  kada sam kupila test, totalno razocaranje i veliki minus, cak sam bila uvjerena da test laze i isla sam vaditi i betu.
Tako da me ovoga puta definitivno strah, jos smo radili s-gram i svi znate da nije bio dobar, pa sa pitam kak je moguce d ami kazni s obzirom na rezultate s-grama...
Vidjet cu... Mozda se vec nekaj udobno smjestilo unutra a mozaìda je sve samo moja glava...

----------


## LadyB

> znam znam... sve mi je jasno... ali moras i mene ti shvatiti jer sam imala slicnu situaciju i prosle godine i  kada sam kupila test, totalno razocaranje i veliki minus, cak sam bila uvjerena da test laze i isla sam vaditi i betu.
> Tako da me ovoga puta definitivno strah, jos smo radili s-gram i svi znate da nije bio dobar, pa sa pitam kak je moguce d ami kazni s obzirom na rezultate s-grama...
> Vidjet cu... Mozda se vec nekaj udobno smjestilo unutra a mozaìda je sve samo moja glava...


Razumijem u potpunosti scaki strah, ja sam imala biokemijsku, znaci s kasnjenjem plus i beta al onda 7.dan prokrvarila..na kraju, drago mi je da sam znala da sam uspjela zatrudniti jer do tada nisam ni znala jel sve stima s mojim M i sa mnom..tako da sve ima svoje pozitivne i negativne strane, ali preveliki strahovi nas samo jos vise opterecuju pa ti zato pisem svoje iskustvo  :Smile: 
Za sada i dalje nakon toga u rujnu pokusavamo..

----------


## bubekica

sgram ti nije bio bas toliko los da ne bi mogla spontano ostati trudna  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## nivesa

> rekla sam ako ne dodje danas, onda budem! zabrinjava me to da nemam niti jednog drugog simptoma, uvijek citam o simptomima, mucnina, mirisi, okusi... Ja nemam nis, osim da me cicke bole, povremeno probadanje i kasnjenje menge 5 dana..e da i zastopan nos do boli... i to je to... Nista drugo mi niej cudno...


Zastopan nos je isto simptom t! Kaoni krvarenje desnih ili iz nosa. I probadanje takoder! Ajde pis pis!!!  :Smile:  hoces da dobijemo infarkt od cekanja ??  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

ivchica, imas koju lh trakicu?  :Smile:

----------


## ivchica30

> ivchica, imas koju lh trakicu?


Nisam ih nikada koristila, i nemam ih... zasto? Mislis da bi mi ona potvrdila?

----------


## ivana.sky

vec u par slucajeva smo se uvjereili kad je lh trakica *pozitivna* tako "kasno" u ciklusu, pogotovo vise dana zaredom da je trudnoca iza toga  :Smile: 
moja bila pozitivna nekih 5 dana zaredom (i to puno prije ocekivane M), test hcg (pisken isto samo za bubekicu  :Laughing:  ) bio + na 23.d.c. NAVECER, a lh trakicu popiskila i poslije, pa cak i negdje u 2.mj trudnoce, ostalo mi pa iz znatizelje i jos uvijek je pokazivala debelo pozitivno  :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

> Nisam ih nikada koristila, i nemam ih... zasto? Mislis da bi mi ona potvrdila?


I meni je lh potvrdila t!

----------


## ivchica30

A nista onda... kupit cu test pa se cujemo veceras...

----------


## ivchica30

Curkeeee imamo + ko kuca!!!! Bio je nakon 20 sekundi vidljiv!!!!! Nemogu vjerovat, sutra ujutro idem kupiti opet test!!! Samo da nije lazno poz!!!

----------


## <mišica>

Jeeeeeeeej, joj čestitam ti od srca  :Smile: ))))))))
Baš mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Curkeeee imamo + ko kuca!!!! Bio je nakon 20 sekundi vidljiv!!!!! Nemogu vjerovat, sutra ujutro idem kupiti opet test!!! Samo da nije lazno poz!!!


Uhuuuuuu! Sam ti rekla! Bubekica i ja smo ipak stare iskusnjare  :Wink: 
Cestitam!!!! Bdw nema lazno poz testova !  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

A i Zuzy da nju ne zaboravim!  :Wink:

----------


## ivchica30

Sad nemrem docekat ponedjeljak da idem vaditi krv... Sutra ujutro idem opet kupiti test

----------


## žužy

> Curkeeee imamo + ko kuca!!!! Bio je nakon 20 sekundi vidljiv!!!!! Nemogu vjerovat, sutra ujutro idem kupiti opet test!!! Samo da nije lazno poz!!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jeeeeeeeeee,sam ti rekla,sam ti rekla!  :Zaljubljen:  :Sing:  Čestitam!

----------


## maybe---

Ivchica cestitam na pluseku!!! Joj koje uzbuđenje, samo kad se sjetim da sam ga ugledala  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      23.01.2015.  *   :Zaljubljen: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Raspa: 
*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Preskace uze: 

* šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   14.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   13.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   5.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

----------


## LadyB

Jeeeeeeeee ++++++!!! Cestitke!!

----------


## ivchica30

Hvala drage moje!! Sad me panika copila! Jelda da nemre bit lazno pozitivan??

----------


## LadyB

> Hvala drage moje!! Sad me panika copila! Jelda da nemre bit lazno pozitivan??


Nope  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

Jeeeeeej cestitaaaaam  :Smile: )))

----------


## ivchica30

I kaj sada?? Kak dalje?

----------


## <mišica>

Prvo se dobro proveselite pa onda u pon dalje s betom, pa dr, pa sve ostale slatke muke  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Sad nemrem docekat ponedjeljak da idem vaditi krv... Sutra ujutro idem opet kupiti test


Nista sad! Sad budi happy!  :Smile:  mozes privatno sutra izvadit betu. Ako zelis. A sad se javis ginicu i on ce ti reci kako i sta dalje.

----------


## nivesa

I rekla sam ti ! Nema lazno pozitivnih testova!!!!!!

----------


## ivchica30

Ti si srceko!! Sad sam se legla i iz mene 1000 emocija!!!muz je sav zbunjen!! Sve ce biti ok i u redu!! Hvala vam curke!!!

----------


## bubekica

Weeeeheeeee cestitam!!!!!

Javi se gin, nije nuzno da vadis betu, mozda ce te samo naruciti na uzv za tjedan-dva  :Smile:

----------


## stork

Bravo! Eto, jedan, ali vrijedan!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana.sky

A jesmo te nanjusile  :Smile: 
Divno!!!! Cestitam ti od srca.. sad samo uziiivaj  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

ivchica čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: to su prekrasne vjesti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zadarmamica

Nema potrebe da kupujes jos jedan test.pozitivan je a nije prvi jutarnji urin.to ti valjda sve govori.
Ja se nebi zamarala ni sa betom nego cekaj uzv.

Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

ivchice  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

čestitam!!!

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      24.01.2015.  *   :Zaljubljen: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Raspa: 
*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Preskace uze: 

* šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   15.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   14.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   6.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc*

----------


## ivchica30

Evo samo da vam javim da sam napravila jos jedan i opet plus ko kuca!!!! Sretna sam ko malo prase!!! Nemogu vam opisati! Cula sam se sa ginekologicomrekla mi je da u pomedjeljak idem odmah vaditi sve pretrage koje se rade u prvom tromjesjecju i onda sa 8 tjedana pregled! Kak ste vi radile? Kad ste isle?

----------


## ivana.sky

Prije uzv-a sam vadila samo betu, nakon 1. uzv-a i potvrde da je plod "na mjestu", u 5.tt komplet krvnu sliku i urinokulturu, odmah i stitnjacu jer sam na terapiji, i sad u 14tt opet stitnjaca i na transfuziji krvna grupa, rh i to ( iako to ide i ranije, al ja sam imala upisano iz donorske kartice, pa nismo nasli papir bla pa sam sad morala ipak ic i to vadit)
al dobro meni 1.uzv iso na 4+5tt tak da ti imas vremena sve rijesit do uzva  :Wink: 

Jeeeeeeeeeejjj  :Smile:   :Smile:  bas mi je drago  :Very Happy:  dodji nam i ti na podforum trudnoca i sve sto (do)nosi  :Kiss:

----------


## *sunshine*

Ivchica ,, cestitaaaaam !!!

----------


## Nina 83

Ivchice30 cestitke od srca!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Hvala drage moje!! Sad me panika copila! Jelda da nemre bit lazno pozitivan??


Ne moze! Cestitam! Juhuuuu! Novo odbrojavanje!

----------


## ivchica30

Nema odbrojavanja dok god nisam sve isprovjeravala i dok sve nije na svome mjestu!
U pon beta i krvna slika... i onda u 8 tj na uzv, kada to sve prodje mozmo na odbrojavanje...

----------


## nivesa

> Evo samo da vam javim da sam napravila jos jedan i opet plus ko kuca!!!! Sretna sam ko malo prase!!! Nemogu vam opisati! Cula sam se sa ginekologicomrekla mi je da u pomedjeljak idem odmah vaditi sve pretrage koje se rade u prvom tromjesjecju i onda sa 8 tjedana pregled! Kak ste vi radile? Kad ste isle?


Sve ce ti gin objasnit. Vjerojatno ce te poslat na urinokulturu i vadit krv i onda laganini korak po korak... sve stignes i nista nece pobjeci. Ja ne spadam u redovne trudnice pa ne znam kak ide "normalan" redosljed. U prvoj t sam isla na uzv cim sam dobila + pa hematologu pa na vadenje krvi i svaki tj na pregled i kks. i svasta nesta ali to sve ide malo kasnije... sad se opusti uzivaj u svojoj sreci !  :Smile:

----------


## ivchica30

i jos jednom vam hvala svima na cestitkama....  :Kiss:

----------


## ivchica30

> Sve ce ti gin objasnit. Vjerojatno ce te poslat na urinokulturu i vadit krv i onda laganini korak po korak... sve stignes i nista nece pobjeci. Ja ne spadam u redovne trudnice pa ne znam kak ide "normalan" redosljed. U prvoj t sam isla na uzv cim sam dobila + pa hematologu pa na vadenje krvi i svaki tj na pregled i kks. i svasta nesta ali to sve ide malo kasnije... sad se opusti uzivaj u svojoj sreci !


Jos nisam svjesna... Nemogu i dalje vjerovati.. nekako mi je sve kao san... godinu dana se trudimo i nakon onog s-grama sam zaista mislila da necmo spontanim putem moci ostati trudni, kad ono vis ti... kak je rekal stork, jedan ali vrijedan....

----------


## nivesa

Samo jedan i je bitan  :Wink:  i ja kao ne mogu ostat spontano t pa sam ih 2 puta vec razuvjerila  :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

> nakon onog s-grama sam zaista mislila da necmo spontanim putem moci ostati trudni, kad ono vis ti...


... kad se najmanje nadas... najsladje  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      25.01.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi: 

*hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   16.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   15.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   7.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc*

----------


## žužy

Curke,ali *ivchica30* nam nije na listi..  :Undecided: 

*ivchice*,budeš izdurala još tri tjedna do uzv-a..ja nebi  :Aparatic: 
Al neka sve ide redom kako si zacrtala! Baš mi je drago zbog tebe  :Zaljubljen: 

*Šiškice*,dobro došla u ljubice!  :Kiss: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivchica30

Zuzica ja bi vec sutra na ultrazvuk, ali ginicka mi je napisala prvo pretrage a onda 8 tj ultrazvuk! Pocelo me bockati jucer navecer malo lijevo, malo desno, kao ma ne netko rasteze! Uzas... I sad ujutro opet tak malo bolovi... Pokusavam ne dizati paniku, i ne bojat se, nadam se da je to normalno! Nekako se tjesim da si radi mjesta jer je to tak sve rano! Kaj vi mislite? Jel vama tak bilo?

----------


## žužy

*ivchice*,normalno je..sva ta boluckanja,pikanja, su normalna u trudnoči..pogotovo ranoj,sve se proprema za bebinu kućicu  :Smile:  znam da se brineš i imaš sto pitanja u glavi...možda da u ponedjeljak rečeš dokt. da pogledate na uzv dali je beba tamo di treba biti,jer trebalo bi se vidjeti več. Čisto da te smiri i da mirnije čekaš iduči pregled.

----------


## tetagogolina

bolilo me od početka, a tako me boli i sada, samo se mijenjaju jačina i lokacija   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## <mišica>

cure imam par pitanja ak mi možete pomoći
prvo, ovaj mi je ciklus nekak čudna temp, tj, bila je ujednačena do jučer, onda je skočila, a nije još bila ovulacija, jel može to od klomifena tako biti?
drugo, danas sam već u tri navrata primijetila iscjedak koji je kao bjelance, znači smatram da se o bliži, kad da piškim na lh trakice da to potvrdim?

----------


## ivana.sky

Mozes odmah pa pratit sad par dana, ali tek kad bude tamnija testna od kontrolne, unutar 24h je O

----------


## <mišica>

e pa to me i muči, kad sam ih prije koristila nikad i nije bila baš tamna kao kontrolna ili tamnija, ali sam čitala da se to događa kod PCOS-a
valjda će sad biti tamnija, jer sam ih već ovih dana piškila pa se vidi testna, još uvijek nije tamna, ali tu je
i u koje doba dana je najbolje piškiti?

----------


## ivana.sky

Meni je dr reko 11h svako jutro, da gledam da bude 2.mokraca... kod pcosa ti je to zeznuto... ja sam mjesecima pratila cijele cikluse (piskila svaki dan) samo da bi naucila kak mi tijelo reagira... i naucila da ako mi se otpocetka do kraja pokazuje testna (nekad cak je znalo pokazat 2,3put bas pozitivno) ovulacije nije bilo (potvrdili uzvom ili krvi)... ako ne pokazuje nista i onda odjednom pokaze svijetlu testnu, koja tamni, dobijem pozitivnu, onda blijedi, pa opet nista.. e u tom slucaju su mi potvrdili i O da je bila...

----------


## <mišica>

ok, tenks, pratit ću pa ću vidjeti kak/kad će biti...

----------


## ivana.sky

Ma sam se opusti, uzivaj, zaboravi i puf eto iznenadjenja  :Wink: 
Drzim ti fige ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooooo!

Ivchica čestitam na +!

Nisam vam dugo skuhala kavicu, pa evo vruća je, poslužite se.

----------


## orange80

ivchica  :Very Happy: 

hej *žužy*, meni se je negdje izgubio jedan dan ciklusa,
dakle *danas mi je 7dc*,

nije da je nešto bitno, ali eto  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

ivchica, čestitam ti od srca!meni danas 2dc! procurila u avionu na 7000 metara. i to nakon dizanja i nošenja teških kofera. ne znam dal je bila trudnoća ili nije, ali svi simpotmi su bili tu. i još uvijek imam te neke prištiće na areolama...

----------


## LadyB

> ivchica, čestitam ti od srca!meni danas 2dc! procurila u avionu na 7000 metara. i to nakon dizanja i nošenja teških kofera. ne znam dal je bila trudnoća ili nije, ali svi simpotmi su bili tu. i još uvijek imam te neke prištiće na areolama...


Kudri jesi ti piskila test? Sorry ja sam bila totalno can svega prije 10 dana

----------


## kudri

nisam. vadila sam samo betu, ali nakon što mi je kasnila par dana. bila je negativno. no, naknadno sam pomislila da je možda bila kasna ovulacija...čekala sam da se vratim s puta i odem kod ginića, ali me preduhitrilo

----------


## LadyB

> nisam. vadila sam samo betu, ali nakon što mi je kasnila par dana. bila je negativno. no, naknadno sam pomislila da je možda bila kasna ovulacija...čekala sam da se vratim s puta i odem kod ginića, ali me preduhitrilo


Meni se pred putovanje valjda od uzbuđenja sve pošemeri tako da možda je nesto slicno bilo u pitanju..

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      26.01.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi: 

*hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   17.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   16.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   8.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc*

----------


## LadyB

*Žužy* koliko su tebi inace dugi ciklusi?

----------


## žužy

*orange*,evo ispravljeno  :Smile: 

*kudri*,ajde nek je i taj mučni ciklus iza tebe,idemo u nove pobjede!  :Love: 

Ma vidi mene šta vas vodim...  :Storma s bičem: 
Kod mene testić negativni,ma nema te druge sjenčice ni pod razno,mamicu joj njenu..možda se posle pojavi.
Kaj ono moram,bacit ga u smeće pa izvaditi navečer  :Laughing:   :Aparatic: 
Ah...ma ja sam hepi kaj mi je ciklus bio kako treba,a sad samo nek menga dojde pa da mogu dalje.

----------


## kudri

žužy...graf je super, ciklus dug...jesi pišala?

----------


## žužy

> *Žužy* koliko su tebi inace dugi ciklusi?


15.dpo mi dojde menga. Znači,dugi su ovisno o tome kad mi je bila O,a to bude inače oko 10.-12.dc,ovajput je bila na 14.dc.

----------


## LadyB

mene redovito oko* O* pika jedan od jajnika, ali uvijek me zbunjuje da li se to događa prije, za vrijeme ili nakon *O*...pa gađam sve okolo-naokolo odnos tada ali vidim da je ustvari full teško odrediti kadaje O točno..

kako je kod vas ostalih koji osjećate O? osjećate prije, za vrijeme ili nakon?

----------


## žužy

Prije uvijek sam mogla odrediti O,po tom specifičnom pikanju...i obično se poklopilo sa EW-om. I tak mi je bilo evo ovaj ciklus opet,pikalo me baš na 14.dc. na večer. I još dan iza dosta sluzi.

----------


## orange80

*žužy*, pa solidan ti je chart  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> *žužy*, pa solidan ti je chart


Skroz!  :Zaljubljen:  Samo mu fali + hahaha!

----------


## ivchica30

drage moje, evo nas i sa rezultatima bete- 7207 ...Jupiiii

----------


## žužy

*ivchica*,super brojka!  :Very Happy:  Primjerena tvojim dpo  :Smile:

----------


## ivchica30

da pise  da je to mjerilo 5 tjedna....

----------


## xavii

Evo i mene s pitanje oko O, nemam nikakav EW jos, tek je 8 dc, al me grudi uzasno bole i povecale su se za broj sigurno,jer mi sve iskace iz grudnjaka. MM jos u sub govori zasto nosim taj grudnjak koji mi je mal?! Pa mi nista nije jasno  :Confused: , jel vama simptomi budu tako par dana prije, meni O ugl bude 17-18 dc, samo je prosli mjesec bila 12 dc.

----------


## xavii

ivchica super, uzivaaj  :Smile: )

----------


## LadyB

> drage moje, evo nas i sa rezultatima bete- 7207 ...Jupiiii


Bravooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyB

> Evo i mene s pitanje oko O, nemam nikakav EW jos, tek je 8 dc, al me grudi uzasno bole i povecale su se za broj sigurno,jer mi sve iskace iz grudnjaka. MM jos u sub govori zasto nosim taj grudnjak koji mi je mal?! Pa mi nista nije jasno , jel vama simptomi budu tako par dana prije, meni O ugl bude 17-18 dc, samo je prosli mjesec bila 12 dc.


Mislim da je to tek uvod u sve, ali postoji mogucnost da ti O bude i ranije. pogotovo ako kažeš da je jedan mj 17dc, pa 12dc.. Ja osobno imam ''kasnije'' oko 16dc, ali me simptomi krenu prati već oko 11dc, tako da mi je teško išta zaključiti nekad kada to toliko traje i što je u svemu tme baš O. Nekoliko ciklusa nakon biokemijske sam piskila LH trakice samo da vidim mogu li točno uhvatit O, i dva put sam ju baš uhvatila 16dc pa se po tome nekako vodim.. Iako, na kraju pokrivam sve od 10dc do 18dc kako god znam i umijem  :Laughing: 
Cice mi krenu oko 5-6 dana prije menge, prije i za vrijeme O nikada..

----------


## žužy

> Evo i mene s pitanje oko O, nemam nikakav EW jos, tek je 8 dc, al me grudi uzasno bole i povecale su se za broj sigurno,jer mi sve iskace iz grudnjaka. MM jos u sub govori zasto nosim taj grudnjak koji mi je mal?! Pa mi nista nije jasno , jel vama simptomi budu tako par dana prije, meni O ugl bude 17-18 dc, samo je prosli mjesec bila 12 dc.


A kad te inače u ciklusu bole i počnu bolit?

----------


## xavii

Pa obicno me bole par dana prije M, nekad dan dva prije O, al nije bas da ovako "buknu" prije O. (nije da bih se bunila da ovako  ostanu  :Grin: )  Nemam lh trakice sada pa da upratim, mogla bih od iduceg mj, sad sam jos u zen fazi da se ne zamaram previse :D

----------


## <mišica>

Danas sam oko 11 piskila lh trakicu i testna crta je bila blijeda i mislim si,sutra ce biti taman,ali me popodne na poslu stezalo s desne strane dolje, a na desnom jajniku se vidio folikul,pa sam malo prije opet piskila i sad je ful tamna crta, nikad mi nije tak bila, znaci da bi sutra trebala biti o???

----------


## bubekica

> Danas sam oko 11 piskila lh trakicu i testna crta je bila blijeda i mislim si,sutra ce biti taman,ali me popodne na poslu stezalo s desne strane dolje, a na desnom jajniku se vidio folikul,pa sam malo prije opet piskila i sad je ful tamna crta, nikad mi nije tak bila, znaci da bi sutra trebala biti o???


Tako je, za 24-36h od pozitivne trakice nastupa ovulacija.

----------


## bubekica

> drage moje, evo nas i sa rezultatima bete- 7207 ...Jupiiii


Super super, lijepa brojka!!!!

----------


## <mišica>

> Tako je, za 24-36h od pozitivne trakice nastupa ovulacija.


Znaci, vrijeme je za hopsanje  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Znaci, vrijeme je za hopsanje


Go for it!  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

> drage moje, evo nas i sa rezultatima bete- 7207 ...Jupiiii


 :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## nivesa

> ok, tenks, pratit ću pa ću vidjeti kak/kad će biti...


U pocetku (prvi ciklus) je najbolje piskit ujutro i oko 17-18 dok ne skuzis cca kad je O. Ja sam na svim mogucim forumima i kod dr pitala pa cak i u uputama pise da se lh koristi popodne tj kasnije u toku dana radi koncetracije lh u mokraci. I da je najbolje cca 2 sata prije toga ne pisat. Ja sam prvi ciklus 2 put dnevno kasnije oko 17 ili cak i 21 navecer kad sam dosla s posla.

----------


## nivesa

i ako ti je lh danas poz odma se bacaj na posao! Danas i preksutra obavezno!  :Smile:

----------


## <mišica>

Dobro jutro, drage moje trudilice  :Smile: 
Tko je za kavicu, nek se posluži  :Coffee: 
Meni je jutros, s prvim urinom, najpozitivnija lh trakica ikad, skoro duplo tamnija od kontrolne tak da pretpostavljam da ću možda i danas ovulirati, ima puno sati do navečer...kaj vi mislite? 
našla sam ovo na netu: "Vjerojatnost ovulacije najveća je od 24-36 sati nakon početka porasta koncentracije LH. Da biste povećali vjerojatnost začeća preporučuje se imati spolne odnose tijekom dva dana koji slijede nakon otkrivenog LH- pika."
Nekak se bojim da mi ne bude danas ovulacija, jel bolje pokriti danas ili sutra  :Unsure: ? (jučer jesmo  :Razz:  )

----------


## bubekica

Lh trakice se ne rade s prvim urinom. 
Ako ste pokrili jucer, potpuno je svejedno hocete li danas ili sutra ili prekosutra  :Smile:  To se sve smatra pokrivenim.
Odnosi svaki drugi dan, u plodne dane, su kao neka najbolja preporuka. Ne treba bas ciljati u minutu.

----------


## <mišica>

Znam da se ne rade ujutro, ali sinoć su testna i kontrolna bile iste boje pa nisam mogla jutros izdržati da ne vidim kakva će biti  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro cure..
Moze caj ili kakao  :Smile:  i naravno topli kroasani mmmmmm

Drzite se i hopsajte naravno  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

ja kad sam radila po doktorovim uputama, znaci isto tak kad je tamnija onda keksanje navecer i ujutro i navecer i ono navala... nista...
pa smo probali svaki drugi dan... (cijeli mj, ne samo plodne dane)
pa svaki dan
pa apstinirat i udarit sam na plodne dane svaki dan
...
nema toga sto nismo isprobavali
aaaaa kad smo ono dva dana zaredom prije i jednom 2 dana poslije pozitivne, (jer sam samo cekala menzis, doslovce zanemarila O) opa doso +  :Grin: 
kako? zasto? pojmaaa nemam... spermici se zavukli i ostali 2 dana cekat jajsce  :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

ali istina je da sto manje mislis, ne opterecujes se i ne zamaras kad je pozitivna jel pozitivna, di ti je sad jajasce, hoce li spermiji tu ili tamo i jesu dosli, osli, sazrijeli, odzrijeli... to je veca vjerovatnost da ces uspjet... znam da je tesko maknut sve to s dnevnog reda i ne mislit, vjeruj mi kad kazem da znam da je tesko i kolko je tesko, jer sam samo za to zivila mjeseeeecima! ali zbilja probaj... mozda se i ti iznenadis  :Smile: 
znam da se mi nikad ne prestanemo nadat, i nije poanta u odustajanju, samo se ne treba puno opterecivat jer udjes u jedan zacaran krug kojem nikad nema kraja, a razocaranja svaki put budu sve veca i veca... pa se poslije ispitujes sta si napravila krivo, kako si trebala... a uopce nisi ti kriva... to je cista kemija i vjerovatnost je uvijek 50-50

samo prati i slusaj sebe i svoje tijelo, drugog recepta nema  :Wink: 
neka ti ovaj bude dobitan  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## LadyB

Jutro/dan svima

Mislim da su LH trakice dobar alat za one koji ne mogu baš odrediti O, nemaju nikakve simptome, ili možda čak ovuliraju svaki mj drugačije,pa žele utvrdit neku zlatnu sredinu- i meni su pomogle kada sam se htjela osigurati potvrdu da ovuliram tada kada sam i mislim da ovuliram, ALI moram priznati da me opteretilo sexat se nakon pozitivne trakice :Rolling Eyes:  pa čitam da imam neki prozor od 12-24h, pa do 36h max..uglavnom počela sam se pitat uopće kako s takvim kratkim intervalima ljudi pogode napravit dijete pa evo svukud niču ko gljive nakon kiše  :Laughing: 
Long story short, koristila sam ih 2 ciklusa nakon biokem., zadnjih nekoliko pokušavam bit ''spontana'' koliko god mogu  :Grin: , ako ništa drugo tako mi je sex bolji  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      27.01.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi: 

*hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   18.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   17.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   9.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc*

----------


## LadyB

*Žužy* tvoj graf izgleda very nice  :Smile:  baš sad gledam

----------


## žužy

Da,temp. mi je još gore..i nema naznaka vještici. Sad sam imala neki vodeni iscj.,samo me stopilo odjednom,dosta ga je bilo.

----------


## LadyB

> Da,temp. mi je još gore..i nema naznaka vještici. Sad sam imala neki vodeni iscj.,samo me stopilo odjednom,dosta ga je bilo.


hmm, čuj stvarno nikad ne znaš  :Smile:  jel uopće imaš ikakav feeling da dolazi M? ostali simptomi?

----------


## žužy

Sise nula bodova,nisi me ni mrvu zabolele ovaj mjesec..a zadnjih pet dana me par put dnevno pikne dolje,pogotovo navečer. Ali to je sve skupa ništ..izgleda da bude samo došla,dok joj se bum najmanje nadala hahaha.

----------


## bubekica

zuzy, m obicno dodji 3 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrogestana...

----------


## žužy

Meni je obično došla i pod njima (na 6 kom,a sad sam bila na dva dn.),a sama temp. bi mi pala i par dana prije...tak da mi utrići obično nisu utjecali na to. Do sad.

----------


## bubekica

i meni je tako u postupku, ali govorim ti mimo postupka...

----------


## žužy

Ma bude došla uskoro,ne brinem se.  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy pis pis jos jednom???

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,nema smisla,ako je jučer bio negativan bude i danas.
 :pivo:

----------


## zasad skulirana

pozdrav cure...ja sam jucer opet bila u ginica, 16dc mi je rekao da ne vidi da se ista dogadja da bi jucer rekao da je mozda bila ovulacija iz lijevog...mozda?pa ili je ili nije,grrrrrr
ugl,kad dobijem stvari, nakon par dana da mu se javim pa cu onda cesce dolazit da bas poprati svako 2gi dan sto se dogadja....odnosno,kaze ako bude kasnila onda se cujemo dosta kasnije,LOL
sad vise ne spominje klomifen....to cemo onda ako i iduci (3ci ciklus za redom) bude cudan....

mi se pokrivamo od 6dc,svako drugi dan,tako mi je najlakse.....
sada vibramo da smo mozda nesto ipak iskemijali...

----------


## orange80

*žužy*, pratim i sviđa mi se!!!

*skulirana*, eh to možda...
meni je jedna dr., nakon x ginića koji su mi tvrdili da imam O, 
rekla da je jedina sigurna garancija da je O bila - zapravo trudnoća

ne znam, ako ti se čini da gubiš vrijeme, možeš i izvaditi progesteron 21 dc, pa ako je preko 60,
vrlo je sigurno da je O bila,
ili se "samo opusti", pogotovo ako ne pokušavate dugo, nema razloga da se već opterećuješ

----------


## LadyB

Danas me jedna prica potaknula da vas pitam, po vasem iskustvu i iz okoline, koliko je to točno ''dugo pokušavanje''?, kao do godinu dana je ok normalno, al iskreno, nikada nisam pričala konkretno o tome s ljudima oko sebe, bilo mi je glupo nakon što objave trudnoću pitat ''a koliko ste radili na bebi?''
Meni je jednom gin rekla kod mene da je ako je sve uredu s M da je vrlo izgledno u 6mj uspjet, meni je to tada kroz jedno ušlo na drugo izašlo...i baš taj prvi put kad se nismo pazili BAM! Odmah iz prve, nažalost završilo je biokemijskom, od toga je prošlo 4 ciklusa koje smo pokrili i nula bodova :/

----------


## kudri

curke, samo da vam se javim. do daljnjega ostajem s vama. naime, trebala sam krenuti u mpo ovaj ciklus, ali mi je danas dr na uzv detektirala cistu od 28,6 mm i odgodila postupak. Najzanimljivije je to da te ciste prije 2,5 tjedna na uzv nije bilo! odakle sada??u banani sam skroz

----------


## kudri

žužy...vibr vibr
zasad skulirana, i tebi vibram da je bila ovulacija i da će trud dati rezultrate!!

----------


## LadyB

> curke, samo da vam se javim. do daljnjega ostajem s vama. naime, trebala sam krenuti u mpo ovaj ciklus, ali mi je danas dr na uzv detektirala cistu od 28,6 mm i odgodila postupak. Najzanimljivije je to da te ciste prije 2,5 tjedna na uzv nije bilo! odakle sada??u banani sam skroz


jel uopće moguće tako nešto da nastane u 20 dana? što ti je rekla gin?

----------


## bubekica

Kudri,
to je najvjerojatnije folikularna cista, nastaje od folikula koji ne prsne, najcesce prolaze za jedan-dva ciklusa.
Jel te mozda stavila na kontracepciju?

----------


## kudri

dobila sam duphaston. ali sam skroz zbunjena!! naime, prije 2,5 tjedna na 29dc sam bila na 3d uzv, gdje se ta cista nije vidjela. utvrđeno je da se vidi žuto tijelo, što znači da sam ovulirala i da će menstruacija uskoro. međutim, dobila sam tek 45dc! sad u novom ciklusu, na 3.dan ta cista koje prije 2,5 tjedna nije bilo!!odakle sad to??

----------


## bubekica

> dobila sam duphaston. ali sam skroz zbunjena!! naime, prije 2,5 tjedna na 29dc sam bila na 3d uzv, gdje se ta cista nije vidjela. utvrđeno je da se vidi žuto tijelo, što znači da sam ovulirala i da će menstruacija uskoro. međutim, dobila sam tek 45dc! sad u novom ciklusu, na 3.dan ta cista koje prije 2,5 tjedna nije bilo!!odakle sad to??


Moguce je da je cista zutog tijela, vjerojatno zbog toga nisi ni dobila tako dugo.
I sasvim je normalno da cista nastane u tako kratkom roku, zato se za postupak i radi uzv 3dc.
Nek sto prije ode
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## xavii

A zuzy isto si mogla jedan sutra bar pisnuti  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Danas me jedna prica potaknula da vas pitam, po vasem iskustvu i iz okoline, koliko je to točno ''dugo pokušavanje''?, kao do godinu dana je ok normalno, al iskreno, nikada nisam pričala konkretno o tome s ljudima oko sebe, bilo mi je glupo nakon što objave trudnoću pitat ''a koliko ste radili na bebi?''


a to je da kao normalno podrazumjevaju pod 1god nezasticenih odnosa, ili preko 30god zivota 6mj. iskreno mislim da to varira od osobe do osobe, nije svakom isto "dugo"... netko pokusava 5god da ni ne pomisli da nesto "nije u redu" i da se obrati dr., a netko panicari nakon 2mj...
mi smo eto nakon 2god dobili prvi +, nakon 1god nezasticenih obratili se dr... nekome to nije nista, a meni je bilo preeeedugo... kad nesto jako zelis onda je tesko cekat i 2 dana, a kamoli godinama...

----------


## LadyB

> a to je da kao normalno podrazumjevaju pod 1god nezasticenih odnosa, ili preko 30god zivota 6mj. iskreno mislim da to varira od osobe do osobe, nije svakom isto "dugo"... netko pokusava 5god da ni ne pomisli da nesto "nije u redu" i da se obrati dr., a netko panicari nakon 2mj...
> mi smo eto nakon 2god dobili prvi +, nakon 1god nezasticenih obratili se dr... nekome to nije nista, a meni je bilo preeeedugo... kad nesto jako zelis onda je tesko cekat i 2 dana, a kamoli godinama...


A znam..ja imam 29 moj M 32..
Jos malo strpljenja nam ne gine posto je sve uredu s oboje..eh..

----------


## *sunshine*

Vecer cure, vise vas citam nego sto pisem... Upravo me neka depra,tuga ulovila,dode mi da placem pa eto da s vama podjelim. Suprug i ja imamo jedno dijete, sina, radimo na drugom djetetu ali nikako nejde i tu me tuga hvata. Lagano ulazimo u 6mj pokusavanja, imam osjecaj da to vec godinama traje, rekla sam sama sebi da od sljedeceg mj odustajem od toplomjera,i drugih stvari,,da barem malo manje prestanem o tome razmisljat. Mozda cete reci da sam grozna,ali oko mene sve trudnice,trudna ova prijateljica trudna ona,, drago mi je zbog njih,ali mene u tom trenutku nesto zaboli u meni,zasto nama nejde?! Uvijek sam bila misljenja kada krenemo na drugu bebu da ce to biti samo tako,iz prve, ali vraga, tu sam se zeznula,ocito previse razmisljam o tome ali nemogu si pomoci    .... Oprostite ali morala sam malo olaksati dusu ...   :Sad:

----------


## LadyB

> Vecer cure, vise vas citam nego sto pisem... Upravo me neka depra,tuga ulovila,dode mi da placem pa eto da s vama podjelim. Suprug i ja imamo jedno dijete, sina, radimo na drugom djetetu ali nikako nejde i tu me tuga hvata. Lagano ulazimo u 6mj pokusavanja, imam osjecaj da to vec godinama traje, rekla sam sama sebi da od sljedeceg mj odustajem od toplomjera,i drugih stvari,,da barem malo manje prestanem o tome razmisljat. Mozda cete reci da sam grozna,ali oko mene sve trudnice,trudna ova prijateljica trudna ona,, drago mi je zbog njih,ali mene u tom trenutku nesto zaboli u meni,zasto nama nejde?! Uvijek sam bila misljenja kada krenemo na drugu bebu da ce to biti samo tako,iz prve, ali vraga, tu sam se zeznula,ocito previse razmisljam o tome ali nemogu si pomoci    .... Oprostite ali morala sam malo olaksati dusu ...


Ja sam bas neki dan istresla slicno nesto..ne znam, valjda nas svlada nemoc prema onome na sto nikako ne mozemo utjecat i gdje smo tanki, emotivni i slabi.. Prode i to iako se trenutno cini koma.. Sigurna sam da ce i ta druga beba doci u svoje vrijeme  :Smile:  pokusaj ne izluditi se u meduvremenu..i mi ostali samo pokusavamo sacuvat zdravu pamet u ovom procesu..

----------


## ivana.sky

Lady b, sunshine evo malo pozitivnih vibrica... doci ce!! ~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      28.01.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi: 

*hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   19.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   18.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc 
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   10.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1.dc*

----------


## žužy

* *sunshine** ,šaljem zagrljaj  :Love:  sve se tu razumijemo...svima nam je tako.
Jednostavno tjeraš dalje nekako...da je teško jest,ali ide nekako dan po dan.
Evo,jučer si na vrhu,danas si na dnu...i opet ispočetka...začarani krug.

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

evo mene, prijavljujem se u klub

inače mama dva prekrasna momčića, jedan 3 drugi 7 godina. 
danas mi je 6 dc

toliko o mom autu  :Grin:

----------


## zasad skulirana

sunshine mogu potpisat tvoj post od A do Z, prosli sam put 2x iz prve ostala trudna (jednom biokemijska, 2gi put potpis) i mi smo nadobudno ciljali ljetni termin samouvjereni da to nama ide iz prve...
meni je otezavajuci faktor sto je MM pomorac pa u startu imam duplo manje sansi u godini,primorana sam gledat datume,hoce li bit doma kad je O i kada....

no dobro,polako se osvjestis da ce bit kad bude, meni je vjezbanje odlicna ventilana....provaj si nac nesto za "propuh" u glavi...

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy....stigla ipak tvoja vjestica  :Sad:  
ljubavna1pogled dobrodosla i sto prije otisla  :Wink:

----------


## LadyB

> evo mene, prijavljujem se u klub
> 
> inače mama dva prekrasna momčića, jedan 3 drugi 7 godina. 
> danas mi je 6 dc
> 
> toliko o mom autu


Dobrodosla!!!

----------


## žužy

*ljubavna1pogled* ,dobro nam došla!
Sutra te stavim na listicu,i želim ti da budeš na njoj što krače  :pivo:

----------


## LadyB

Šiškici saljemo baby vibre ona nam je na vrhu liste trenutno  :Smile:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

hvala vam djevojke na dobrodošlici   :Kiss: 

*zasad skulirana* i mm odnedavno radi vani, pa ga ima na kapaljku. 
nisam nikada u životu tempirala odnose, pa će ovo biti izazov.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## orange80

> sunshine mogu potpisat tvoj post od A do Z, prosli sam put 2x iz prve ostala trudna (jednom biokemijska, 2gi put potpis) *i mi smo nadobudno ciljali ljetni termin* samouvjereni da to nama ide iz prve...
> meni je otezavajuci faktor sto je MM pomorac pa u startu imam duplo manje sansi u godini,primorana sam gledat datume,hoce li bit doma kad je O i kada....
> 
> no dobro,polako se osvjestis da ce bit kad bude, meni je vjezbanje odlicna ventilana....provaj si nac nesto za "propuh" u glavi...


i ja sam imala planove: 
htjela sam razliku 3 godine između djece, roditi 3. do 35-te, kupili smo veći stan i sad ga
lijepo otplaćujemo, 
i još sam odbila 2 mogućnosti promjene posla jer "uskoro ću ostati trudna" itd. itd.

i jako sam se čudila kad prvi mjesec nisam ostala T... 
a od tada prošlo par godina  :Rolling Eyes: 

čas mi je žao što još nismo probali IVF, a drugi čas mi je žao što uopće probavamo...
pa mi je žao love koju sam dala za ginekologe, pripravke i vitamine, a onda mi je opet žao što nisam T,
onda si mislim: djeca su mi velika - kasno je, a onda mi opet bude
žao da nemaju još jednu seku/bracu... :škartoc: 

a stalno mi je žao što nisam promijenila posao kad je bila prilika  :voodoo:

----------


## Ribica 1

Drage čekalice i odbrojavalice, čitam vas već neko vrijeme i suosjećam se s vašim nadanjima, strahovima i iščekivanjima jer prolazim isto. Već dvije godine od prvog spontanog prolazim kroz sve moguće pretrage.  Svi nalazi su OK. Još mi ostaje da uradim HSG i da stignu rezultati kariograma. Trenutno sam na terapiji decortinom 2,5mg zbog povišenog androstendiona, te su mi zbog terapije ciklusi s 35 dana prešli na 65 dana što me totalno izluđuje. Danas mi je 26dc, a plodnih dana ni na vidiku.

----------


## Petticoat

Cure, bila sam se vec javljala, zeljela se pridruzit, ali nasli mi nakon svega ureaplasmu i eto sada napokon nalazi cisti...Uglavnom, iza mene je konizacija, trenutno policisticni jajnici,malo jedan malo drugi :Undecided:  , pokusavamo vec nesto vise od godinu dana, tempirani odnosi.Imamo bebu 2god.i2mj.uspjelo iz prvog pokusaja, i eto sada se borimo.Jel me primate u odbrojavanje? :Trep trep:

----------


## MAMI 2

> i ja sam imala planove: 
> htjela sam razliku 3 godine između djece, roditi 3. do 35-te, kupili smo veći stan i sad ga
> lijepo otplaćujemo, 
> i još sam odbila 2 mogućnosti promjene posla jer "uskoro ću ostati trudna" itd. itd.
> 
> i jako sam se čudila kad prvi mjesec nisam ostala T... 
> a od tada prošlo par godina 
> 
> čas mi je žao što još nismo probali IVF, a drugi čas mi je žao što uopće probavamo...
> ...


Joj kako te razumijem, samo sam ja probala i IVF i nije uspjelo. Isto tako je bilo s poslom "kak ću promjenit i odmah ostat trudna?", jesam bila navna, a sad uopće nisam sigurna više želim li ili ne želim, strah me zbog godina, ono i da sad ostanem trudna kad djete bude imalo 10 ja ću 48 skoro 50, omg.

Uglavnom imam kaos u glavi.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ljubavna1pogled dobro došla!

*Kavicaaaa!* 

Jutro!

----------


## <mišica>

Drage moje, prema svim znakovima osim po temp, sam jucer ovulirala, tj.jel to moguce? Znaci t mi je jos uvijek dolje, ali lh trakica i iscjedak i pikanje su mi sugerirali da je o bila jucer.jel moguce da ce ipak biti danas i da ce temp skociti ili je moguca o i bez tog skoka temp?

----------


## LadyB

> Drage moje, prema svim znakovima osim po temp, sam jucer ovulirala, tj.jel to moguce? Znaci t mi je jos uvijek dolje, ali lh trakica i iscjedak i pikanje su mi sugerirali da je o bila jucer.jel moguce da ce ipak biti danas i da ce temp skociti ili je moguca o i bez tog skoka temp?


Bitnije je da li ste pokrili taj interval prije, a ne bi škodilo i danas...

----------


## <mišica>

Ha, pokrivamo, pokrivamo  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

Mislim da je ovaj ciklus pokriven kako spada, pa sad čekanje  :Cool:

----------


## žužy

> Cure, bila sam se vec javljala, zeljela se pridruzit, ali nasli mi nakon svega ureaplasmu i eto sada napokon nalazi cisti...Uglavnom, iza mene je konizacija, trenutno policisticni jajnici,malo jedan malo drugi , pokusavamo vec nesto vise od godinu dana, tempirani odnosi.Imamo bebu 2god.i2mj.uspjelo iz prvog pokusaja, i eto sada se borimo.Jel me primate u odbrojavanje?


Naravno da te primamo! 
Samo napiši koji ti je danas dan ciklusa i možemo početi sa odbrojavanjem  :Smile: 
Drago mi je da si se riješila beštije!

----------


## žužy

> Drage čekalice i odbrojavalice, čitam vas već neko vrijeme i suosjećam se s vašim nadanjima, strahovima i iščekivanjima jer prolazim isto. Već dvije godine od prvog spontanog prolazim kroz sve moguće pretrage.  Svi nalazi su OK. Još mi ostaje da uradim HSG i da stignu rezultati kariograma. Trenutno sam na terapiji decortinom 2,5mg zbog povišenog androstendiona, te su mi zbog terapije ciklusi s 35 dana prešli na 65 dana što me totalno izluđuje. Danas mi je 26dc, a plodnih dana ni na vidiku.


*Ribice*,dobro nam došla!
Žao mi je zbog izgubljenih trudnoča..  :Love:  Pretpostavljam da si napravila i testove na trombofiliju,provjerila štitnjaču?

----------


## orange80

> Joj kako te razumijem, samo sam ja probala i IVF i nije uspjelo. Isto tako je bilo s poslom "kak ću promjenit i odmah ostat trudna?", jesam bila navna, a sad uopće nisam sigurna više želim li ili ne želim, strah me zbog godina, ono i da sad ostanem trudna kad djete bude imalo 10 ja ću 48 skoro 50, omg.
> 
> Uglavnom imam kaos u glavi.


hoćeš ići dalje na ivf? koliko puta si bila?

----------


## MAMI 2

> hoćeš ići dalje na ivf? koliko puta si bila?


Ne bila sam 2 puta i odlučili smo da dalje neidemo. Imam dvoje djece, iako je plan bio punveći, al šta je tu je, probala sam i nije uspjelo, nije mi suđeno, a sada me i godine brinu.

Koliko su stara toja djeca?

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      29.01.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi: 

*zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc 
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   20.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   19.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   11.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   7.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc*

----------


## žužy

Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve odbrojavalice!
A posebna  :Kiss:  *nestrpljivoj anki*!

----------


## Ribica 1

Štitnjača OK, trombofilija 4g/5g homozigot 5g, MTHFR (C677T) heterozigot. Na terapiji andol 100mg, jer ukoliko dođe do trudnoće prelazim na injekcije. Je li tko od vas radio HSG? Čula sam da je bolno.

----------


## tetagogolina

Ja sam radila HSG i bilo je bolno, a čula sam od nekih da im nije bilo ništa strašno, tako da je individualno....srećom bude brzo gotovo i onda do sutra odmaraš doma

----------


## Ribica 1

Je li istina da je vjerojatnost za trudnoću veća nakon HSG?

----------


## Šiškica

Pišite mi sutra *3 dc .

*bez iznenađenja ovaj puta!!

----------


## tetagogolina

> Je li istina da je vjerojatnost za trudnoću veća nakon HSG?


ne znam, moja su oba jajovoda bila neprohodna, a ako su tvoji imalo prohodni postoji šansa da ih hsg malo otčepi, a time je onda i vjerojatnost za trudnoću veća  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

> Pišite mi sutra *3 dc .
> 
> *bez iznenađenja ovaj puta!!


Ja sam bas vibrala baby vibre za tebe  :Smile:

----------


## Petticoat

Hvala žužy,
21.dan ciklusa mi je

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooooooooo!

Kava za komede je skuhana!

----------


## LadyB

Juuuutrooo  :Smile:

----------


## <mišica>

jutro  :Smile: 

evo danas mi je porasla temperatura, vidjet ćemo koliko će ostati gore...

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      30.01.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi: 

*petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   22.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   21.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   20.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   12.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   8.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## žužy

Kofi za sve!  :Coffee: 
*zasad skulirana,ludnica*,dobro došle u gornji dom!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*petticoat* ,sretno u odbrojavanju,neka traje što krače!  :Smile: 
*šiškice*,sendam hug  :Love: 
*<mišice>* ,  :fige:  da je jučer bila O i da vam uspije!

----------


## žužy

Jedna mala posveta našem dragom pajdi Lovri,Muminom Lovri..koji je sinoć otišao među anđeleke...
http://youtu.be/JxPj3GAYYZ0
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## <mišica>

Dobila sam nalaze briseva, mislim da su ok:
Kkamidija je negativna, ureaplazma i mikoplazma nisu izolirane, a na nalazu mikrobioloske pretrage pise fizioloska flora. 
To je sve ok, jelda?

----------


## žužy

Je,to je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

*Gornji dom* ajmo u novo odbrojavanje  :Smile:  
*petticoat* dobrodošla nam i što prije otišla  :Wink:  

*mišice* možda ovaj put bude taj  :Smile:  držim fige

----------


## LadyB

Super mi je kako sam *super normalna* do prve polovice ciklusa i onda krecem u *psiho verzija*  :lool: 
A što sam bliže odbrojavanju dana do menge to sam samo luđa  :Grin: 
i svaki put kažem, *NEĆU* si dozvolit, ali ne..u meni se probudi ludara s 20.danom ciklusa, onda kreće čitanje svih mogućih intervala kada bi nakon O moglo doći do oplodnje, kad najranije piškit, što znači pritisak u trbuhu itd...i da stvar bude bolja, nije da to nisam pročitala već nekoliko puta, al svaki put kao da krenem otkrivati ispočetka toplu vodu.. :Laughing:

----------


## Ribica 1

> Super mi je kako sam *super normalna* do prve polovice ciklusa i onda krecem u *psiho verzija* 
> A što sam bliže odbrojavanju dana do menge to sam samo luđa 
> i svaki put kažem, *NEĆU* si dozvolit, ali ne..u meni se probudi ludara s 20.danom ciklusa, onda kreće čitanje svih mogućih intervala kada bi nakon O moglo doći do oplodnje, kad najranije piškit, što znači pritisak u trbuhu itd...i da stvar bude bolja, nije da to nisam pročitala već nekoliko puta, al svaki put kao da krenem otkrivati ispočetka toplu vodu..


LadyB znam kako ti je. I ja se osjećam potpuno isto svaki ciklus. Stalno analiziram svoje tijelo, osluškujem simptome. Više ih umislišljam nego ih imam. I svaki si put kažem da neću više o tome razmišljat i da ću se opustit, ali osjećaji i želja su jači od mene. Sad ni ne znam kad ću imat ovulaciju pa me to dodatno opterećuje a i brine.

----------


## orange80

> Jedna mala posveta našem dragom pajdi Lovri,Muminom Lovri..koji je sinoć otišao među anđeleke...
> http://youtu.be/JxPj3GAYYZ0


ajme, meni, nisam znala  :Sad: 
Boze daj im snage!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Vani je tako lijepo, ali kad gledaš kroz prozor.

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      31.01.2015.  *   :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :iskušenje: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   23.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   22.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   21.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   13.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   9.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

----------


## žužy

Jutro  :Smile: 
Sunčeko sja...nisam još bila vani.  :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## žužy

*Putujuca*,nam se nije dugo javila...nadam se da je dobro  :Love:

----------


## LadyB

Jutro i uz to suncano  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Jutro  :Smile:  bila sam ja vani! Bas je lijepo i cak pase hladan zrak u kombinaciji sa suncem  :Wink:

----------


## LadyB

> Jutro  bila sam ja vani! Bas je lijepo i cak pase hladan zrak u kombinaciji sa suncem


I ja sam provela dio dana vani na suncu u setnji sa psom i M  :Smile:  relax malo

----------


## Petticoat

Vecer curke, hvala na dobrodoslici :Bouncing:  :Kiss:   Ja ne znam kako vi ali meni ova druga faza nqkon ovulacije prode kao jedan podulji pms. Takva nervoza, bez nekog opravdanog razloga, odmah planem na sve, mozda to iscekivanje :neznam:   Vec me ova godina izludila, skacem na svaku bol u jajniku, mislim da je to sad to, onda ta mucnina nakon ovulacije, uf da izludis :gaah:

----------


## zasad skulirana

blago vama sa suncanim jutrom,na jugu je shitty bio cijeli dan,juzina i oblacno em mi mala popodne dobila temp pa mi je jedini izlazak bio obavit spenzu...

mene je jucer MM pito (nakon sto sam se po 3ci put otresla na njega):nisi nesto od volje danas? i onda kaze: a,bice PMS, dakle nismo uspjeli ni ovaj mjesec.... :gaah:  
a ja njemu da je istina da se osjecam ko' da cu dobit,bole me sise ali mi je jos gore jer znam da to moze znacit i jedno i drugo....
maloprije sam se nasla da se pipam i mjerkam jeli me bole vise nego inace ili ne....ahhh....ako imam procurit ja bi da se to dogodi cim prije,ovo je stvarno za poludit...

----------


## Petticoat

> blago vama sa suncanim jutrom,na jugu je shitty bio cijeli dan,juzina i oblacno em mi mala popodne dobila temp pa mi je jedini izlazak bio obavit spenzu...
> 
> mene je jucer MM pito (nakon sto sam se po 3ci put otresla na njega):nisi nesto od volje danas? i onda kaze: a,bice PMS, dakle nismo uspjeli ni ovaj mjesec.... 
> a ja njemu da je istina da se osjecam ko' da cu dobit,bole me sise ali mi je jos gore jer znam da to moze znacit i jedno i drugo....
> maloprije sam se nasla da se pipam i mjerkam jeli me bole vise nego inace ili ne....ahhh....ako imam procurit ja bi da se to dogodi cim prije,ovo je stvarno za poludit...



I onda kada ih izmaltretiras uzduz i popreko ce te bolit i onda ces pomislit gle bole me, jupi :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:  .Tako ja svaki ciklus  :Laughing:

----------


## Ribica 1

Eto bar nisam jedina koja ih pipka da moraju bolit vise nego sto trebaju. Samu sebe izludim svaki put prije nego dobijem.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ribice1, vidim ja da si na danu 29. a da ti pisnes malo po carobnom stapicu i oslobodis me ovog mog odbrojavanja? Bilo je fora tjedan dva, ali, s obzirom da za dva tjedna zavrsavam sa prvim trimestrom, bio bi red da se otvori novo odbrojavanje. Saljem ti svoje trudnicke vibre, mucnine, hormone, ma i pisnut cu umjesto tebe, samo da bude +  :Laughing:

----------


## ivana.sky

Svi se tak ravnaju po tim cicama, i ja sam da se razumijemo, a bas taj mj kad sam vidla + cicobolje se apsolutno ne sjecam! Vise me u pmsu bolile... tamne brambe tek oko 10tt mozda... Mucnina mi se nije pojavila ma ni do 2tj poslije +, probadanja dolje visesam imala nakon neuspjele inseminacije nego u 4,5tt kad saznas da si t, zatvor - sta je to?, glavobolje tek krajem 3.mj t.....
Ja mislim da je manjak simptoma vise znak t, nego svi ti rani simptomi  :Laughing:

----------


## Ribica 1

Pisnula bih ja kad bih se imala cemu nadat. Jos ni plodni dani nisu bili  :Sad:  . Pocela sam piti vrktu pa se nadam da ce mi pomoci jer nema nekog razloga zasto mi kasni tako puno svaki mj. Nemam pocs,, hormoni uredni...

----------


## žužy

*Ribica*,jesi vadila progesteron možda 21.dc?

*ivana.sky* ,skroz se slažem...tolko prepipavamo te cice i tražimo svakojačke simptome a i ja ko i ti,dok bi ostala trudna ništa..nula bodova od svega toga. Više bi simptoma imala u običnom ciklusu.Štaš..takav nam je horoskop valjda.. :psiholog: 

*zasad skulirana* ,nadam se da je lavici prošla temperatura  :Love: 
A tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je na otrešenost na TM bila trudnička  :Wink: 

*Petticoat* ,  :mama:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      01.02.2015.  *   :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :iskušenje: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   24.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   23.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   22.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   14.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   10.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc*

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Dobila sam nalaze briseva, mislim da su ok:
> Kkamidija je negativna, ureaplazma i mikoplazma nisu izolirane, a na nalazu mikrobioloske pretrage pise fizioloska flora. 
> To je sve ok, jelda?


i ja sam iste briseve radila (isto sve negativno) a onda se sjetila da se mozda trebalo gledat i gardnerellu .... :Unsure:

----------


## žužy

Gardnerella se otkrije na brisevima na aerobe i anaerobe..a mislim da se može uočiti i kod pregleda,jer iscjed. iz rodnice ima specifični miris i izgled. Tak da bi ti vjer. ginić napomenul da ju imaš.

----------


## Petticoat

Dobro jutro!!Ja se ravnam po tome jer mi je to u prvoj trudnoci bio znak, bas su me bolile, i zarile onako, o mucnini da ne pricam...To je doslo nekako iza testa i do cetvrtog, petog mjeseca, uzas, dusu sam ispustila, smrsavila u pocetku. Povracala sam i na casu vode, rusila se, nizak tlak, pa nisam disat mogla, ah...sve to sam imala ali kada se zna koja je nagrada ponovila bi stoput!

----------


## djevojka00

Pozdrav djevojke ja sam nova ovdi i ne pratim sve bas, žuži evo javljam se tu, znaci M sam imala 03.11 zatim sam dobila 05.12 zatim 31.12 i od tada vise nisam dobila ne pratim plodne i neplodne dane i s partnerom ne koristim zastitu jer bih nas razvelio plusic na testicu  :Smile:  to je moja sitiuacija bolio me trbuh ali je prestao samo me grudi bole  :Smile:  radila sam jucer test negativno je vise ne znam ni sama sto da mislim vase misljenje dame moje ?

----------


## Viktorija15

Curke pisem i ovde. Dali je ijedna od vas ikada uradila test i pojavi se jedna crta zatim ona druga blago roze i posle dva minuta nestane. Dali se desilo kome ili je gdje procitao. Mogla sam ostati u drugom stanju prije sedam dana

----------


## žužy

*djevojka*,dobrodošla!
Da,sad bi več test trebao debelo pokazati pokazati pravo stanje..žao mi je zbog minusa. 
Možda da se malo posvetiš određivanju plodnih dana,možeš početi mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu svako jutro..malo popratiti iscjedak. A imaš i lh trakice kojima možeš najlakše odrediti O.

----------


## žužy

> Curke pisem i ovde. Dali je ijedna od vas ikada uradila test i pojavi se jedna crta zatim ona druga blago roze i posle dva minuta nestane. Dali se desilo kome ili je gdje procitao. Mogla sam ostati u drugom stanju prije sedam dana


Ako ti je prije 7 dana bila ovulacija,prerano je da bi sad več imala pozitivan test,jer tek sada se dešava eventualna implantacija...ponovi za kojih 4 dana.
Vjerojatno je bio neispravan test.Sretno!

----------


## djevojka00

Hvala vam puno iako vas ne znam niti jednu velika ste mi pozdrska, <3 jedino sto je do sada drukcije je to sto me trbuh prestao boliti a nisam procurila obicno cim me boli tako par dana za redom procurim ali ovaj put nisam, ponoviti cu test za par dana ...  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Djevojka dobrodosla i jos prije otisla na onaj sretniji trudnicki forum!

----------


## djevojka00

> Djevojka dobrodosla i jos prije otisla na onaj sretniji trudnicki forum!


Hvalaaa ti dragaa i ja se nadam  :Smile: )

----------


## LadyB

Nasmijala me ova analiza cicobolje pogotovo jer je meni tjedan dana do menge pa sam jutros cim sam se digla krenula u "analizu" i nista..nema cicobolje koja uvijek krene 7 dana prije M..
Eh jos sam daleko od pisanja :/

----------


## LadyB

Djevojka dobrodosla nam  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

> Ribice1, vidim ja da si na danu 29. a da ti pisnes malo po carobnom stapicu i oslobodis me ovog mog odbrojavanja? Bilo je fora tjedan dva, ali, s obzirom da za dva tjedna zavrsavam sa prvim trimestrom, bio bi red da se otvori novo odbrojavanje. Saljem ti svoje trudnicke vibre, mucnine, hormone, ma i pisnut cu umjesto tebe, samo da bude +


Yummi kako si nam ti?

----------


## djevojka00

> Djevojka dobrodosla nam


 Hvalaa  :Smile:  evo ja na poslu i samo tipkam po forumu, vec sam luda svakih sat vremena idem na wc vidijeti dali je gospoda stigla i ono nista i nema i nema  :Smile:

----------


## Viktorija15

Drage moje, ja vec imam troje djece, a prosle sedmice nismo ni pazili imali smo odnose utorak sreda cetvrtak i petak bez zastite, ja lako ostanem trudna, ali mene samo interesuje da li se ikada desilo da nekome test pokaze jednu crtu z zatim i drugu i da ta druga nakon dva minuta nestane, to mene zanima, mada ja sam svaki put tacno znala da sam trudna, i prethodna trudnoca mi je bila blizanacka ali se jedan plad nije razvio, i rekli su mi da te blizanacke trudnoce se jako rano otkriju pa me to najvise kopka, joj meni ako bude ludimmmm

----------


## Ribica 1

> *Ribica*,jesi vadila progesteron možda 21.dc?
> 
> *ivana.sky* ,skroz se slažem...tolko prepipavamo te cice i tražimo svakojačke simptome a i ja ko i ti,dok bi ostala trudna ništa..nula bodova od svega toga. Više bi simptoma imala u običnom ciklusu.Štaš..takav nam je horoskop valjda..
> 
> *zasad skulirana* ,nadam se da je lavici prošla temperatura 
> A tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je na otrešenost na TM bila trudnička 
> 
> *Petticoat* ,


Radila sam nalaze hormona 3.dc, među njima i progesteron i svi su OK. Koji dan ciklusa u mom slučaju bih trebala raditi progesteron? Isto kao u normalnom ciklusu 21.dan ili 6 dana poslije ovulacije ukoliko je luteinska faza 13 dana?

----------


## ivana.sky

ja sam ga radila cak i 26.d.c. mislim zato jer su mi produzeni ciklusi bili

----------


## LadyB

Ne znam sto mi je veceras..totalna nesanica..a trebam biti na nogama za 4 sata..a da ne kazem da mi je sutra 8dpo i da razmisljam kako bi otisla piskit jer tehnicki je prosla ponoc :/
Crazy talking!

----------


## Petticoat

> Ne znam sto mi je veceras..totalna nesanica..a trebam biti na nogama za 4 sata..a da ne kazem da mi je sutra 8dpo i da razmisljam kako bi otisla piskit jer tehnicki je prosla ponoc :/
> Crazy talking!


I kod mene nesanica :Coffee:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooo!

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      02.02.2015.  *   :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :iskušenje: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   24.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   23.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   15.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   11.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc*

----------


## žužy

Jutro!
*MAMI*,di je   :Coffee: ,slabo nam kuhaš u zadnje vrijeme  :Wink: 

*Ribica*,najbolje bi bilo izvaditi prog 7 dana nakon ovulacije. 21. dpo se vadi jer je to neki recimo prosjek...ako uzmemo u obzir da žena ovulira na 14.dc.
Što ipak i nije tako kod svih.

*LadyB*  i,si pišnula?  :Aparatic: 
Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izdržiš još bar dan,dva  :Klap: .I za plusić!

*Petticoat* ,dobro došla u gornji dom,nek je sretno!

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

evo mene  :Coffee: 
mi pokriuli samo jučer, bojim se da se nemam čemu nadat ovaj ciklus  :Sad: 
mm otišao, vraća se kroz mjesec dana 
a ništa, do tada ću udrit po vrkuti i folacinu...

od simptoma u prve dvije trudnoće mi je bilo samo osjećaj da ću dobiti - i to je to. 
malo su me cicke bolile, ali ništa strašno. ono klasičan pms

----------


## LadyB

> *LadyB*  i,si pišnula? 
> Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izdržiš još bar dan,dva .I za plusić!


Naravno, prije svih mogućih očekivanja da test išta pokaže ali sam ga pišnula svejedno za zagrijavanje sad već ko prava iskusnjara  :Laughing: 
Naravno bio je negativan jer sam ja trenutno 6 dana do očekivane menge, ali nisam si mogla pomoći. Skužila sam da mi je ustvari lakše ovako, popišam se kad mi dođe i kad sam znatiželjna, a kako je to redovito prerano onda nekako mi ublaži iščekivanje i čudo kad je negativan, do menge se priviknem na tu misao. Možda zvuči blesavo.

Nisam spavala ništa sinoć baš me ubila ta nesanica, tako da danas zombie mode. *Petticoat* ne znam kad si ti zaspala al evo jedna  :Coffee: 

Što se tiče simptoma, nemam ama baš nikakvih čak ni onih koje inače imam pred M...

----------


## zasad skulirana

hvala ti žužy na odgovoru za briseve,ti si stvarno hodajuca enciklopedija!  :Smile: 

mene sise rasturaju,tocnije bradavice ali s obzirom da sam prije 2 ciklusa imala umisljenu mucninu,nista ja tim simptomima ne vjerujem, test mi stoji u ormaricu i cekam 32DC ili 33 DC da pisnem... 

za vikend sam se razbolila,(mala me zarazila) i jutros u apoteci kupujem propolis za grlo i ova me pita :Shock: cemo li onaj jaci,sa alkoholom?
i ja kazem da moze....i sad citam da taj nije za trudnice...LOL....valjda to malo sto se prsne po grlu ne smeta u ovoj mozebitnoj fazi....
i kapsule cesnjaka koje imam doma isto tako nisu za trudnice,ne znam zasto...a mislila sam i njih pit kad sam osjetila da ce me copit prehlada....

----------


## djevojka00

Dame moje ja dobila jutros  :Sad:

----------


## LadyB

> Dame moje ja dobila jutros


Znam kako ti je ali nemoj previše tugovati, samo pink think na idući ciklus  :Smile:  doći će i to  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

> hvala ti žužy na odgovoru za briseve,ti si stvarno hodajuca enciklopedija! 
> 
> mene sise rasturaju,tocnije bradavice ali s obzirom da sam prije 2 ciklusa imala umisljenu mucninu,nista ja tim simptomima ne vjerujem, test mi stoji u ormaricu i cekam 32DC ili 33 DC da pisnem... 
> 
> za vikend sam se razbolila,(mala me zarazila) i jutros u apoteci kupujem propolis za grlo i ova me pitacemo li onaj jaci,sa alkoholom?
> i ja kazem da moze....i sad citam da taj nije za trudnice...LOL....valjda to malo sto se prsne po grlu ne smeta u ovoj mozebitnoj fazi....
> i kapsule cesnjaka koje imam doma isto tako nisu za trudnice,ne znam zasto...a mislila sam i njih pit kad sam osjetila da ce me copit prehlada....


Ajme totalno te kužim, znam kako je kad zabriješ i onda kasnije skužiš koliki si brijač  :Smile:  Ja sam zato počela ignorirati sve moguće ''simptome'' jer sam i ja tako prije par mjeseci zabrijala da imam neke ozbiljne od njih koje sam interpretirala ko da sam trudna 100%, čak sam zvala i ginekologicu...koja je jadna valjda bila vrlo susretljiva kako sam nedugo prije toga imala biokemijsku pa me nije odje..ala po kratkom postupku  :Laughing: . Sad sam pametnija, ignoriram sve  :Cool: .

----------


## djevojka00

> Znam kako ti je ali nemoj previše tugovati, samo pink think na idući ciklus  doći će i to


Joj draga moj a bas sam htjela plusic na testu  :Sad:  nekada imam osjecaj da ce za to trebati dugo dugooo ... Ma ne smijemo se opterecivati previse kad bude bude zar ne ?

----------


## ivchica30

> Joj draga moj a bas sam htjela plusic na testu  nekada imam osjecaj da ce za to trebati dugo dugooo ... Ma ne smijemo se opterecivati previse kad bude bude zar ne ?


Draga moja, ja sam ga godinu dana cekala.... samo se smiri i opusti, koliko dugo raite na bebi?

----------


## Petticoat

Helo curke!
Wiii ja u gornjem domu  :Smile: Hvala za kavicu, eto pijem vec drugu, diglo me dijete u 6i30, spremili se za vrtic i odmah se uhvatila spremanja ladica  :Sad:  Zatrpana papirima do vrata 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> Znam kako ti je ali nemoj previše tugovati, samo pink think na idući ciklus  doći će i to


da, treba biti pozitivan, novi ciklus - nova nada! 

bilo bi super kada bi se mogle isključiti, ali ja sam isto stalno fokusirana na novu trudnoću, nije mi ni ova ovulacija prošla, a ja već računam kada će druga, ne samo druga već i treća  :Laughing:   kako bi mogla vidjeti jel mi mm tada tu ili ne, pa onda gledam kako su termini poroda po tim ovulacijama  :Laughing:  ono psihijatrijski slučaj. 

i svaki puta si kažem, take it easy i nemoj misliti na torticu. i
 budem ok par sati, i onda sve upropastim, idem googlat i tražit nešto, makar zabavne članke o bebama. ah ah. 
pa me strah da možda nam baš neće upaliti od prve ili koje baš zato što sam toliko fokusirana. 
ma nikako čovjek miran  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## djevojka00

> Draga moja, ja sam ga godinu dana cekala.... samo se smiri i opusti, koliko dugo raite na bebi?


Draga moja, nekih 4 mj  nije puno ali ja kao ja  :Smile:  ja bih to odmah  :Razz:

----------


## djevojka00

> da, treba biti pozitivan, novi ciklus - nova nada! 
> 
> bilo bi super kada bi se mogle isključiti, ali ja sam isto stalno fokusirana na novu trudnoću, nije mi ni ova ovulacija prošla, a ja već računam kada će druga, ne samo druga već i treća   kako bi mogla vidjeti jel mi mm tada tu ili ne, pa onda gledam kako su termini poroda po tim ovulacijama  ono psihijatrijski slučaj. 
> 
> i svaki puta si kažem, take it easy i nemoj misliti na torticu. i
>  budem ok par sati, i onda sve upropastim, idem googlat i tražit nešto, makar zabavne članke o bebama. ah ah. 
> pa me strah da možda nam baš neće upaliti od prve ili koje baš zato što sam toliko fokusirana. 
> ma nikako čovjek miran



Totalno te razumijem ja cim kasni jedan dan odmah gledam sve simptome pola toga si umisljam, pa nek mi je malo muka na poslu odmah zabrijem da sam trudna .. Bas sam slucaj za sebe strasno :D

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      03.02.2015.  *   :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :iskušenje: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   26.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   24.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   16.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   12.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc*

----------


## žužy

Hej koke...  :mama: 

*ladyB*,sretno u ljubicama  :Smile: 
I skroz znam o čemu govoriš...i meni je lakše pišnuti kad sam znatiželjna,kad mislim da bi več pokazalo,nego se mučiti u mislima i pitati se.

*djevojka*,bila sam tako slobodna i stavila te na listu odbrojavanja dana ciklusa. Ako ne želiš,samo reci  :Love: 

*ivchica*,kak si nam ti? Daj nam malo o simptomima..znaš da smo željne  :Kiss: 

*zasad skulirana* ,  :fige: !

----------


## MAMI 2

Ima li koga za kavu??

Friško skuhana, poslužite se!

Ja se pokušavam malo odmaknut, al neide.

----------


## djevojka00

Žužy nema problema  :Smile: ))

----------


## zasad skulirana

'jutrooo!

ja sam se prestala pipat po sisama ali me jutros u krevetu MM kreno pipat i reko da su mi ful tvrde i narasle,a zaboli me prilicno cim krene bradavice....
sad se on cijeli nalozio i da ima dobar feeling jer bi termin trebo bit oko njegovog rodjendana...jer cura nam je imala termin oko mog rodjendana... :Smile: 

mene je ginic koji ima petero djece umirio da mu je za trece trebala godina dana....ova jedna poznanica ima troje djece i za svako je trebalo od godinu do dvije....

a sta je sa ludnicom,vidim u dan smo sa ciklusom???
hellokitty sto je s tobom?

----------


## Petticoat

> 'jutrooo!
> 
> ja sam se prestala pipat po sisama ali me jutros u krevetu MM kreno pipat i reko da su mi ful tvrde i narasle,a zaboli me prilicno cim krene bradavice....
> sad se on cijeli nalozio i da ima dobar feeling jer bi termin trebo bit oko njegovog rodjendana...jer cura nam je imala termin oko mog rodjendana...
> 
> Evo i ja sam ti primjer s prvim odmah ostala trudna, a evo sada s drugim vec vise od godinu dana nista Svaki novi ciklus nova nada
> 
> mene je ginic koji ima petero djece umirio da mu je za trece trebala godina dana....ova jedna poznanica ima troje djece i za svako je trebalo od godinu do dvije....
> 
> ...


Evo i ja sam ti primjer, s prvim djetetom odmah a s drugim nista vec vise od godinu dana, svaki novi ciklus nova nada :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## xavii

Pozz, da vam se i ja javim, nisam odavno. Prvo moram komentirati ovo pipanje cica, mene i kad ne bole, ja ih toliko izgnjecim da me pocnu boliti, pa onda razmisljam jel me stvarno bole ili...?! Zacarani krug haha U prijevodu, i kad nema simptoma ja ih nadjem haha Drugo, moram vam se pohvaliti da sam napokon nasla divnu gin, i da od iduceg mj idem na fm, do sada mi se nije dalo jer su mi ovi gon kod kojih sam mogla ici bili katastrofa. Rekla mi je da nemam pol.jajnike ni po izgledu ni po nalazima  :Very Happy:  jedini problem po njoj je manjak estrogena, radi cega endometrij nije dovoljne debljine (ako sam dobro povezala). Pitala sam je i za ovaj caj sto pijem, rekla je da samo nastavim, i objasnila mi na kojem principu funkcionira (sto me je odusevilo, jer su ovi gin prije pljuvali na sve to). Btw, O mi je bila kad sam ja i mislila 10-11dc, tako da caj stvarno funkcionira, svi ciklusi su mi do sada bili 30+ dana (plus anov.), a zadnji (kad sam pocela piti caj) 26dc i ovaj znaci ocekujem 25dc. Ja sam sva odusevljena, i bas mi je nekako ulila nadu. Ugl bas sam happy  :Smile:  Sorry na romanu, al morala sam..  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Koji caj pijes?

----------


## xavii

Caj od hrastove kore, pijem 1 salicu dnevno iako se moze i do litar. Al i ovako ima efekta, ako nista, stabiliziraju se ciklusi.

----------


## LadyB

*Cuuuuuuuuuuure...*
Ne znam od kud da krenem, danas mi je *9dpo i 5 dana* do očekivane menge.

Jutros sam se digla i odlučila pišat test jer eto, svi znate da ustvari opsesivno piškim i prije nego što trebam
Popiškila jedan, i nešto vidim blijedo blijedo al ustvari ko da i nije..pa uzmem drugi jer ti s neta što dolaze u pakiranju od 100 komada imam na bacanje a i čujem da neki ni ne šljakaju..i tako uzmem ja još jedan- i na sva tri neka nevidljiva sjena koja me ubila u pojam al vidim je tu je i nešto mi nije dalo mira...odem ja u ljekarnu po pravi test GRAVIGNOST ULTRA i piškim ponovo (ne znam od kud mi urina više  :Laughing:  ) i u roku od 2-3 minute krene se farbat linija u rozo  :Very Happy:  a ja skačem ko luda po kući jer ne mogu vjerovat!!! ja mislim da je to to!! moja euforija je trajala kedno 10 minuta, zovem M ali srećom se nije javio jer bi mu rekla i preko telefona.Sad čekam da dođe s posla!
Svoje strahove o ponavljanju biokemijske neću ni artikulirati, ali nekako se tješim da mi je crta s biokemijskom bila blijeda i čak blijeđa a menga je bila u kašnjenju..tako da, vibrajte mi dobre i pozitivne vibre neka se dobro zaljepi ovaj put  :Zaljubljen: 

evo *fotkic*a da se veselite sa mnom  :Smile: 
http://i58.tinypic.com/10dgtwz.jpg

----------


## <mišica>

lady, čestitam od srca  :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## zadarmamica

Tu je crta cestitam.
Za koji dan ces ti opet pisati i biti ce jos tamnija boja  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

LadyB cestitaam  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Caj od hrastove kore, pijem 1 salicu dnevno iako se moze i do litar. Al i ovako ima efekta, ako nista, stabiliziraju se ciklusi.


Gdje ga kupujes??? I koliko kosta

----------


## ivchica30

> Hej koke... 
> 
> *ladyB*,sretno u ljubicama 
> I skroz znam o čemu govoriš...i meni je lakše pišnuti kad sam znatiželjna,kad mislim da bi več pokazalo,nego se mučiti u mislima i pitati se.
> 
> *djevojka*,bila sam tako slobodna i stavila te na listu odbrojavanja dana ciklusa. Ako ne želiš,samo reci 
> 
> *ivchica*,kak si nam ti? Daj nam malo o simptomima..znaš da smo željne 
> 
> *zasad skulirana* , !


Draga moja, nemam ti nis pametnoga za napisati... nemam nikakvih velikih simptoma, ne pijem kavu jer mi sami miris smeta, tu i tamo osjetim maleno probadanje dolje, ali sad mi je to normalno, jer znam da se tijelo prilagodjava. Spava mi se navecer za poludjeti, vec oko 9 sam na pola mrtva.. hahaha... Cice jos uvijek velike i bolne... i jedva cekam 23 da se idemo gledati... Betu sam vadila samo jedan put jer su mi rekli da nema potrebe vise... i tak... Vjerujem da je sve u redu i vjerujem da cemo ga/ju cuti za 2 tjedna....

----------


## ivchica30

> *Cuuuuuuuuuuure...*
> Ne znam od kud da krenem, danas mi je *9dpo i 5 dana* do očekivane menge.
> 
> Jutros sam se digla i odlučila pišat test jer eto, svi znate da ustvari opsesivno piškim i prije nego što trebam
> Popiškila jedan, i nešto vidim blijedo blijedo al ustvari ko da i nije..pa uzmem drugi jer ti s neta što dolaze u pakiranju od 100 komada imam na bacanje a i čujem da neki ni ne šljakaju..i tako uzmem ja još jedan- i na sva tri neka nevidljiva sjena koja me ubila u pojam al vidim je tu je i nešto mi nije dalo mira...odem ja u ljekarnu po pravi test GRAVIGNOST ULTRA i piškim ponovo (ne znam od kud mi urina više  ) i u roku od 2-3 minute krene se farbat linija u rozo  a ja skačem ko luda po kući jer ne mogu vjerovat!!! ja mislim da je to to!! moja euforija je trajala kedno 10 minuta, zovem M ali srećom se nije javio jer bi mu rekla i preko telefona.Sad čekam da dođe s posla!
> Svoje strahove o ponavljanju biokemijske neću ni artikulirati, ali nekako se tješim da mi je crta s biokemijskom bila blijeda i čak blijeđa a menga je bila u kašnjenju..tako da, vibrajte mi dobre i pozitivne vibre neka se dobro zaljepi ovaj put 
> 
> evo *fotkic*a da se veselite sa mnom 
> http://i58.tinypic.com/10dgtwz.jpg


Lady cestitkeeeeee!!!!!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Lady ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## ivana.sky

lady  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## LadyB

Pisnula sam i digitalni clearblue koji imam u sefu za ovakav slucaj i kaze + (1-2 tjedna)..

Kako sam uranila sa svim,i imam jos cekat dana, jel ok da cekam i zovem doktoricu tek iza ocekivane menge? Kad se ide na prvi pregled?

----------


## Petticoat

LadyB cestitam od srca!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Lady super! Cestitaaaam!

----------


## xavii

U ljekarnoj ga kupujem, nekih 10-15kn. Mislim da ga ima u svakoj.

----------


## Šiškica

lady čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  to je prava crtica  :Very Happy: 

pravi si primjer da testić i pet dana prije očekivane M može pokazati + :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

Lady B, čestitam!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

a na pregled tamo 10-ak dana nakon očekivane menge otprilike

----------


## Ribica 1

> *Cuuuuuuuuuuure...*
> Ne znam od kud da krenem, danas mi je *9dpo i 5 dana* do očekivane menge.
> 
> Jutros sam se digla i odlučila pišat test jer eto, svi znate da ustvari opsesivno piškim i prije nego što trebam
> Popiškila jedan, i nešto vidim blijedo blijedo al ustvari ko da i nije..pa uzmem drugi jer ti s neta što dolaze u pakiranju od 100 komada imam na bacanje a i čujem da neki ni ne šljakaju..i tako uzmem ja još jedan- i na sva tri neka nevidljiva sjena koja me ubila u pojam al vidim je tu je i nešto mi nije dalo mira...odem ja u ljekarnu po pravi test GRAVIGNOST ULTRA i piškim ponovo (ne znam od kud mi urina više  ) i u roku od 2-3 minute krene se farbat linija u rozo  a ja skačem ko luda po kući jer ne mogu vjerovat!!! ja mislim da je to to!! moja euforija je trajala kedno 10 minuta, zovem M ali srećom se nije javio jer bi mu rekla i preko telefona.Sad čekam da dođe s posla!
> Svoje strahove o ponavljanju biokemijske neću ni artikulirati, ali nekako se tješim da mi je crta s biokemijskom bila blijeda i čak blijeđa a menga je bila u kašnjenju..tako da, vibrajte mi dobre i pozitivne vibre neka se dobro zaljepi ovaj put 
> 
> evo *fotkic*a da se veselite sa mnom 
> http://i58.tinypic.com/10dgtwz.jpg


Čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Ives000

> *Cuuuuuuuuuuure...*
> Ne znam od kud da krenem, danas mi je *9dpo i 5 dana* do očekivane menge.
> 
> Jutros sam se digla i odlučila pišat test jer eto, svi znate da ustvari opsesivno piškim i prije nego što trebam
> Popiškila jedan, i nešto vidim blijedo blijedo al ustvari ko da i nije..pa uzmem drugi jer ti s neta što dolaze u pakiranju od 100 komada imam na bacanje a i čujem da neki ni ne šljakaju..i tako uzmem ja još jedan- i na sva tri neka nevidljiva sjena koja me ubila u pojam al vidim je tu je i nešto mi nije dalo mira...odem ja u ljekarnu po pravi test GRAVIGNOST ULTRA i piškim ponovo (ne znam od kud mi urina više  ) i u roku od 2-3 minute krene se farbat linija u rozo  a ja skačem ko luda po kući jer ne mogu vjerovat!!! ja mislim da je to to!! moja euforija je trajala kedno 10 minuta, zovem M ali srećom se nije javio jer bi mu rekla i preko telefona.Sad čekam da dođe s posla!
> Svoje strahove o ponavljanju biokemijske neću ni artikulirati, ali nekako se tješim da mi je crta s biokemijskom bila blijeda i čak blijeđa a menga je bila u kašnjenju..tako da, vibrajte mi dobre i pozitivne vibre neka se dobro zaljepi ovaj put 
> 
> evo *fotkic*a da se veselite sa mnom 
> http://i58.tinypic.com/10dgtwz.jpg


Iako sam nova ovdje..još se nisam stigla ni predstavit curama niti zahvalit Nivesi što me je pozvala ovdje (Hvala do neba)..nadam se da mi neće nitko zamjeriti ali kad sam pročitala ovaj post nisam mogla a da prvo ne komentiran. Znam kako je to pišati 800-sto testova i svaki put ćekati ili crtice ili pluseve... kad ono ništa..

----------


## LadyB

Hvala vam cure  :Smile: 
Vi ste od pocetka moja najveca podrska  :Smile: 
M je pustio suzicu od srece i svom snagom se nadamo da ce ovaj put biti taj  :Smile:  nasa prva beba  :Smile:

----------


## Petticoat

LadyB bit ce sve super :Very Happy: 

Ovo je za nazdravit  :pivo:

----------


## ivana.sky

ma hoce  :Smile:  samo polako i uzivajte! 
ja sam ti isto popiskila + puno ranije neg je ocekivana M bila: 22.d.c. navecer, odmah ujutro (23.d.c.) sam nazvala dr. i narucila me na betu sutra dan (24.d.c.), a na pregled 31.d.c.

----------


## nivesa

> Iako sam nova ovdje..još se nisam stigla ni predstavit curama niti zahvalit Nivesi što me je pozvala ovdje (Hvala do neba)..nadam se da mi neće nitko zamjeriti ali kad sam pročitala ovaj post nisam mogla a da prvo ne komentiran. Znam kako je to pišati 800-sto testova i svaki put ćekati ili crtice ili pluseve... kad ono ništa..


Dobro dosla i jos prije nam otisla  :Wink:  sa trbuhom do zuba!!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Kava je poslužena!

Lady čestitam!

Ives dobro nam došla.

Ajme kako je vani tmurno.

----------


## Petticoat

Jutro!
Kava se pijucka  :Coffee:  
Dijete u vrticu, a mama je skuzila da cim otvori oci ide na Rodu :lool:

----------


## <mišica>

jutro  :Smile: 
imam jedno pitanje za iskusne  :Smile: 
namjeravam od idućeg ciklusa piti čaj od vrkute, čitala sam da ga se ne smije uzimati s hormonalnom terapijom. e sad, znači li to da ga uopće ne smijem piti cijeli ciklus dok sam na klomifenu ili samo te dane kad pijem klomifen (3-7dc)?

----------


## Petticoat

Misica ja ga ne bi pila jer cajevi bilo vrkuta, marulja ili ostali nisu bezazleni, mogu potuc ucinak klomifena.To je moje misljenje, ako sam u krivu neka me neko ispravi. Nisam uzimala klomifen ali sam pila cajeve koji su u mjesec dana uspjeli dovest ciklus na 28, i puuuno plodne sluzi... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tetagogolina

LadyB, jesi i danas dva-tri zapišala?  :Laughing: 
znam da ja jesam onda, s guštom, svako po ure  :Embarassed:

----------


## LadyB

> LadyB, jesi i danas dva-tri zapišala? 
> znam da ja jesam onda, s guštom, svako po ure


Nego sto  :Wink:  cim sam se probudila  :Smile:  jos uvijek ne vjerujem

----------


## maybe---

Navratila slucajno i vidim krasne vijesti :D 

LadyB cestitam ti i neka sve bude u redu  :Heart:

----------


## tetagogolina

> Nego sto  cim sam se probudila  jos uvijek ne vjerujem


 :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

povjerovat ćeš

----------


## bubekica

> jutro 
> imam jedno pitanje za iskusne 
> namjeravam od idućeg ciklusa piti čaj od vrkute, čitala sam da ga se ne smije uzimati s hormonalnom terapijom. e sad, znači li to da ga uopće ne smijem piti cijeli ciklus dok sam na klomifenu ili samo te dane kad pijem klomifen (3-7dc)?


u ciklusu u kojem si na klomifenu nemoj uzimati nikakav caj. sretno s klomicima!  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> [B]
> Jutros sam se digla i odlučila pišat test jer eto, svi znate da ustvari opsesivno piškim i prije nego što trebam
> Popiškila jedan, i nešto vidim blijedo blijedo al ustvari ko da i nije..pa uzmem drugi jer ti s neta što dolaze u pakiranju od 100 komada imam na bacanje a i čujem da neki ni ne šljakaju..i tako uzmem ja još jedan- i na sva tri neka nevidljiva sjena koja me ubila u pojam al vidim je tu je i nešto mi nije dalo mira...odem ja u ljekarnu po pravi test GRAVIGNOST ULTRA i piškim ponovo (ne znam od kud mi urina više  i u roku od 2-3 minute krene se farbat linija u rozo  a ja skačem ko luda po kući jer ne mogu vjerovat!!! ja mislim da je to to!! moja euforija je trajala kedno 10 minuta, zovem M ali srećom se nije javio jer bi mu rekla i preko telefona.Sad čekam da dođe s posla!
> Svoje strahove o ponavljanju biokemijske neću ni artikulirati, ali nekako se tješim da mi je crta s biokemijskom bila blijeda i čak blijeđa a menga je bila u kašnjenju..tako da, vibrajte mi dobre i pozitivne vibre neka se dobro zaljepi ovaj put


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  odvaljujem na ova pakiranja od 100 kom, ja sam tako u velikim pakiranjima samo goldune preko neta kupovala,vidim da se mogu i testovi,dobro dodju opsesivno-kompulzivnim pisacicama  :Wink: 
cestitam na plusu,eto u 6mj od pocetka akcije,dobar prolazni rezultat!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Ajme majko pa di sam ja ?
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *LadyB*   :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Sing:  :Bouncing:  :Naklon: 
To je tooo,čestitam ranopišačice moja!

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      04.02.2015.  *   :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Very Happy: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   27.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   26.dc ll
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :fige: 

*<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   17.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   13.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## bubekica

ides, ovo izgleda kao 2 betonska stupa, a ne slika testa  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

:Laughing:  ma nek se vide dvije crtice,ionak rijetko koja pišne plusa doslovno  :pivo: 
hahahaha a Laby baš i je pišnula plusa  :Aparatic:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

*LAdy* čestitke na plusu, želim ti predosadnu trudnoću i zdravi i mirišljavi smotuljak!! 

djevojke jel pijete vi folcin ili nešto slično za pripremu? 
ja pijem vrkutu, iako mi je ciklus u biti školski, ali me raduje piti  :Cool: 

koji su vam ti testovi na lopate? ja sam koristila davno one saveontests, jel su ti još aktualni ili?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Lady, cestitam na plusu! Napokon novo otvaranje! Neka sve prodje lako!

----------


## djevojka00

> Lady, cestitam na plusu! Napokon novo otvaranje! Neka sve prodje lako!


Pridruzujem se cestitkamaaaa  :Smile: ))

----------


## Ives000

> *LAdy* čestitke na plusu, želim ti predosadnu trudnoću i zdravi i mirišljavi smotuljak!! 
> 
> djevojke jel pijete vi folcin ili nešto slično za pripremu? 
> ja pijem vrkutu, iako mi je ciklus u biti školski, ali me raduje piti 
> 
> koji su vam ti testovi na lopate? ja sam koristila davno one saveontests, jel su ti još aktualni ili?


Ja pijem Femisan A kapi i poćela sam prošli mjesec pit Folnu kiselinu. Uskoro NE bi trebala dobit mengu...(ja se  nadam)  :Grin:  13 bih trebala piškit test...ufff sve me prpa!!!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> *LAdy* čestitke na plusu, želim ti predosadnu trudnoću i zdravi i mirišljavi smotuljak!! 
> 
> djevojke jel pijete vi folcin ili nešto slično za pripremu? 
> ja pijem vrkutu, iako mi je ciklus u biti školski, ali me raduje piti 
> 
> koji su vam ti testovi na lopate? ja sam koristila davno one saveontests, jel su ti još aktualni ili?


Bas mi je drago da je jos jedna osoba komentirala ovo "mirisljavi". Svi mi se smiju kad to spomenem, ali, meni nema ljepseg mirisa od mirisa novorodjenceta...Kad bih barem mogla taj miris u bocu nekakvu staviti i pomirisati kad pozelim...nesto nevjerojatno. Miris nove bebe...novoga zivota...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Ja pijem Femisan A kapi i poćela sam prošli mjesec pit Folnu kiselinu. Uskoro NE bi trebala dobit mengu...(ja se  nadam)  13 bih trebala piškit test...ufff sve me prpa!!!


Ives000, ne znam da li znas da je dobro pricekati koja tri mjeseca kad si na folnoj da dodje do trudnoce, odnosno, da se ne razocaras ako ne zatrudnis odmah. Meni je lijecnik u klinici za neplodnost bio rekao da treba jajascu 3 mjeseca da sazrije. Ako si dobro papala, pila vitaminceke, znaci da zapravo povecavas sansu dobrom jajcu da se otpusti. Ako je jajceko slabo, nece rezultirati trudnocom ili moe rezultirati biokemijskom.
Eto, malo znanosti. Samo da znas da ne mora odmah bit.

----------


## djevojka00

Djevojke, koj je vas savijet da tijelo pripremim i da ima to sve neki bolji ucinak da se trudnoca sto prije ostvari, neki vitamini nesto?

----------


## Ives000

> Ives000, ne znam da li znas da je dobro pricekati koja tri mjeseca kad si na folnoj da dodje do trudnoce, odnosno, da se ne razocaras ako ne zatrudnis odmah. Meni je lijecnik u klinici za neplodnost bio rekao da treba jajascu 3 mjeseca da sazrije. Ako si dobro papala, pila vitaminceke, znaci da zapravo povecavas sansu dobrom jajcu da se otpusti. Ako je jajceko slabo, nece rezultirati trudnocom ili moe rezultirati biokemijskom.
> Eto, malo znanosti. Samo da znas da ne mora odmah bit.


Ma znam draga,  eto moja sestrična nije ama baš ništ pila , i hvala Bogu rodila zdravu curicu. Moj ginekolog je rekao da s tim nikad nije kasno  :Smile:  Hvala na savjetu. I totalno si u pravu ali kad ne mogu protiv sebe...opet se ja nadam. Ali rekla sam neću se sekirat. Ako se ne primi sada, trudit ćemo se dalje

----------


## Ives000

> Djevojke, koj je vas savijet da tijelo pripremim i da ima to sve neki bolji ucinak da se trudnoca sto prije ostvari, neki vitamini nesto?


Zdrava prehrana, i folna kiselina  :njam:  i najvažnije opustiti se i maknuti od stresova. Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Ja pijem Femisan A kapi i poćela sam prošli mjesec pit Folnu kiselinu. Uskoro NE bi trebala dobit mengu...(ja se  nadam)  13 bih trebala piškit test...ufff sve me prpa!!!


Ives zašto si počela piti Femisan kapi?

----------


## Ives000

> Ives zašto si počela piti Femisan kapi?


Zato jer bolujem od PCOS-a  :Undecided:  pokušala sam sve i svašta ali jedino mi je to pomoglo unormaliti ciklus. Pošto ne želim više piti pilule.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Zato jer bolujem od PCOS-a  pokušala sam sve i svašta ali jedino mi je to pomoglo unormaliti ciklus. Pošto ne želim više piti pilule.


Ma pitam zato jer su i moji ciklusi koma pa sam mislila probati, ajde baš mi je drago da vidiš poboljšanje.

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> Ma znam draga,  eto moja sestrična nije ama baš ništ pila , i hvala Bogu rodila zdravu curicu. Moj ginekolog je rekao da s tim nikad nije kasno  Hvala na savjetu. I totalno si u pravu ali kad ne mogu protiv sebe...opet se ja nadam. Ali rekla sam neću se sekirat. Ako se ne primi sada, trudit ćemo se dalje


ma naravno, nema tu neke izravne veze. vitamini i ine stvarčice pomažu ali svakako nisu presudne. 
ja sam obje trudnoće zatrudnila od prve, s time da nisam pila nikakve vitamine, ništa. folnu sam počela piti tek kad sam vidjel + na testu. 
tako da ne brini, možda je ovaj dobitni  :Wink:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> ..Kad bih barem mogla taj miris u bocu nekakvu staviti i pomirisati kad pozelim...nesto nevjerojatno. Miris nove bebe...novoga zivota...


najljepši miris na svijetu
 :Heart:

----------


## Ives000

> Ma pitam zato jer su i moji ciklusi koma pa sam mislila probati, ajde baš mi je drago da vidiš poboljšanje.


Hvala, jako mi je pomogao i uopće više nemam bolne menstr. a kažu da je odlićan za pit kod planiranja trudnoće  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

> ma naravno, nema tu neke izravne veze. vitamini i ine stvarčice pomažu ali svakako nisu presudne. 
> ja sam obje trudnoće zatrudnila od prve, s time da nisam pila nikakve vitamine, ništa. folnu sam počela piti tek kad sam vidjel + na testu. 
> tako da ne brini, možda je ovaj dobitni


rijeci ti se pozlatile  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Lady daj nam slikicu stavi  :Smile:  da se divimo pluseku

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> najljepši miris na svijetu


Nadam se da bus mi se do kraja godine pridruzila u snjofanju  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Za to vrijedi rodit! Proci svu muku, samo da jednom udahnem taj miris...i po njemu cu vjecno pamtiti dijete. Cak sam u rodilistu vjerovala da mi nitko ne bi mogao zamijeniti bebu jer bi ju po mirisu prepoznala...

----------


## LadyB

Obecajem bude jos koja fotkica testa  :Wink: 
S moba mi ne ide pa kad budem na kompu. 
Malo me sad prpa docekat prvi pregled al sutra zovem doktoricu da vidim sto mi je radit.
Ja drzim fige da mi se netko pridruzi ubrzo u gornjem domu  :Smile:

----------


## *sunshine*

Lady, cestiiiitamm na plusu !!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo, kavica!

----------


## tetagogolina

Jutroooooo, i kroasani s čokoladom.....

LadyB, daj sliku jutrošnjeg pišanca  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      05.02.2015.  *   :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Very Happy: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   28.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   27.dc ll
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :fige: 

*<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   18.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   14.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

----------


## žužy

Jutro! Hvala na kavici i kroasanima  :Kiss: 

*Ribice 1*,ima li naznake O?
*skulirana*,kak si nam,sutra testić ili si se predomislila?  :fige: 
*ludnica,Petticoat*,ima kakvih simptomčića?  :Smile: 

*LadyB* ,daj ti nama reci,kaj si radila ovaj ciklus a da nisi do sad?  :kokice: 

Kod mene jučer hrrrpa EW sluzi,a jutros me presjekla bol u lijevom jajniku i T lagano porasla. Ma nije valjda več O...

----------


## kudri

*LadyB* čestitam i čekamo svi s nestrpljenjem report o ovomjesečnoj akciji :Smile: 
*Žužy,* a ti dobro slušaj i u akciju!

----------


## žužy

*kudri* ,kak je kod tebe?  :utezi:

----------


## LadyB

Baš ste me razveselile s navijanjem i to mi puno znači jer s vama se družim već neko vrijeme.
Od kad me prvi nezaštićen odnos u rujnu iznenadio s biokemijskom ovo mjesto je za mene postalo jedna lijepa sigurna luka dobrog društva, i vi ste prve kojima sam rekla za svoj +. Ma kako mi je Žužy namontirala ona čvrsta dva roza bloka na listi  :grouphug: 

*Žužica i Kudri* pitale ste me za ''recept'', pa iako nisam uočila neku razliku u sexualnom ponašanju i životu opcenito, iskreno vam moram reci da sam ja i dalje svejedno i optereceno gađala te plodne dane kao i nekoliko ciklusa do sada... Nisam bila zen, jbg, ali odnosi su nam bili skroz vatreni pa bar taj dio nije bio opterečen i tehnički...a sad koliko je što pomoglo.. nisam ležala u nikakvim pozama, s jastukom, u zraku i sl...taj dio nisam nikada ni probala na kraju.

Jutros sam se opet probudila i automatski išla pišat test jer sam freak  :Razz: 

*Imam SOS pitanje za moje sveznalice enciklopedije* :

Jutros sam zvala socijalnu gin.da vidim kad mogu doći na pregled i kaže ona tek 27.2., ako sam ja sada 3tjedna+5d, 27.2. kada mi je taj pregled ću biti 6t +6d. Jel mi možete prokomentirati jel to normalno i što biste vi uradile? jer danas sam mislila zvati moju privatnu gin da vidim jel trebam i ranije doći?

BTW ja se tipkam s vama i pijem bijelu kavu (valjda smijem jednu  :Grin: )

*Link* za slikicu drugog testa: http://i58.tinypic.com/2q3dxzp.jpg

----------


## kudri

:Smile:  a koliko često, koje dane i te pikanterije??  :Smile:  hihihihi

----------


## zasad skulirana

'jutro!

ja cu sutra pis-pis,s obzirom da na 16dc ginic nije vidio da se ista dogadja nego je tek 21dc reko da je mozda nesto bilo onda racunam da mi je jos rano...

sise i dalje ludjacki bole (tocnije bradavice),napuhana sam....vidit cemo....

Lady, ja nisam isla prije 6t na pregled jer se do tada ne mora vidit srcana akcija (nekad tek sa 7-8)...ako mi se sad pokaze plus necu si sigurno ugovarat pregled prije pocetka ozujka...
samo bi mi nervozu stvorilo da mi kaze da jos ne vidi srcanu akciju i da dodjem za 5-6dn...

----------


## kudri

joj, skulirana! da je bar to to i kod tebe!!!!

----------


## <mišica>

Ajde pomagajte, danas mi je 7dpo, a zadnja dva dana me dolje malo pikalo i bradavice su mi strasno osjetljive (inace NIKAD nemam simptome u cicama). Ne znam jel umisljam ili je prerano za bilo kaj ili je to neki pms koji inace nikad nemam, kaj vi mislite?

----------


## kudri

mislim da bi mogla sutra ujutro zajedno sa skuliranom pišati :D

----------


## <mišica>

Kaj nije malo prerano?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Baš ste me razveselile s navijanjem i to mi puno znači jer s vama se družim već neko vrijeme.
> Od kad me prvi nezaštićen odnos u rujnu iznenadio s biokemijskom ovo mjesto je za mene postalo jedna lijepa sigurna luka dobrog društva, i vi ste prve kojima sam rekla za svoj +. Ma kako mi je Žužy namontirala ona čvrsta dva roza bloka na listi 
> 
> *Žužica i Kudri* pitale ste me za ''recept'', pa iako nisam uočila neku razliku u sexualnom ponašanju i životu opcenito, iskreno vam moram reci da sam ja i dalje svejedno i optereceno gađala te plodne dane kao i nekoliko ciklusa do sada... Nisam bila zen, jbg, ali odnosi su nam bili skroz vatreni pa bar taj dio nije bio opterečen i tehnički...a sad koliko je što pomoglo.. nisam ležala u nikakvim pozama, s jastukom, u zraku i sl...taj dio nisam nikada ni probala na kraju.
> 
> Jutros sam se opet probudila i automatski išla pišat test jer sam freak 
> 
> *Imam SOS pitanje za moje sveznalice enciklopedije* :
> 
> ...


Moj savijet, sto kasnije pregled-to bolje! Manje uzrujavanja, jer ima srca, nema srca, pa jer trebam na kiretazu ako nema srca itd... Kod nas na zelenom otoku te cak niti nakon biokemijskih i spontanih nece pregledati prije kojeg 7-8 tjedna. Lijepo uzivaj. Beba se razvija kako se razvija. LIjepo, pi vitaminceke, zdravo se hrani. Nemoj se gristi radi jedne kavice ujutro. Ako ti pase-pase ti.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Kaj nije malo prerano?


I je i nije. Mozes pisnuti. Testovi za trudnocu mogu se pokazati pozitivnim vec nakon implantacije do koje je do sad vjerojatno doslo. Ipak, ako je test negativan, ne znaci opet nuzno da nisi trudna. Meni osobno je za otkruvanje rane trudnoce najbolji test za ovulaciju, jer on pokazuje pozitivno na ovulaciju i trudnocu i to puno ranije od testa za trudnocu. Mislim da je i ivana sky pricala kako je na njega pisala par dana i ispalo da ovulira sve to vrijeme sto ej bilo nemoguce, na kraju je bila trudna. Probaj na njega pisnuti.

----------


## LadyB

> a koliko često, koje dane i te pikanterije??  hihihihi


  :Smile:  uglavnom, svaki drugi dan u tom periodu, ali pred _O_ dva dana za redom i jedan nakon *O*  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*LadyB*,6+6 tt je savršeno. Mislim,možeš ti i ranije ali nakon 6.tj več možete vidjeti i čuti srčeko.  :Zaljubljen:  sad samo laganini,radi kako ti odgovara i uživaj!
*z s*,  :fige:  do neba da i tvoj testić pokaže ko i *Ladyn*,prave betonske ll!
*<mišica>*,simptomi zbilja zvuče dobro..  :fige: 

Mene počele cice boleti..  :Shock:

----------


## Ives000

Drage moje.... moram vam se izjadat... Sanjala sam noćas da sjedim na poklopcu wc-a i da buljim u test na koji sam piškila...izgledalo je tako stvarno. Kad sam pogledala na test jasno sam vidjela dvije debele plave crte...približila sam ih bliže sa se uvjerim i još su bile tu. A onda sam se naglo trgnula i probudila  :gaah:  da li je itko od vas prošao takve snove..jer meni je ovo prvi put... ajme kako je izgledalo stvarno. Sad ne mogu dočekat da piškim idući tj.  :facepalm:

----------


## kudri

što se babi htilo, to se babi snilo!! hahahaneću uopće pričati što sam ja sanjala nakon što sam se prošli tjedan vratila doma s puta. nije me bilo 2 tjedna, a čim sam se vratila smo se mm i ja nešto pokefali, pa se nismo baš voljeli par dana!! ajoooj, dugo me nije takva želja oprala :D

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> što se babi htilo, to se babi snilo!! hahahaneću uopće pričati što sam ja sanjala nakon što sam se prošli tjedan vratila doma s puta. nije me bilo 2 tjedna, a čim sam se vratila smo se mm i ja nešto pokefali, pa se nismo baš voljeli par dana!! ajoooj, dugo me nije takva želja oprala :D


To sam i ja zeljela reci...

----------


## Ives000

> što se babi htilo, to se babi snilo!! hahahaneću uopće pričati što sam ja sanjala nakon što sam se prošli tjedan vratila doma s puta. nije me bilo 2 tjedna, a čim sam se vratila smo se mm i ja nešto pokefali, pa se nismo baš voljeli par dana!! ajoooj, dugo me nije takva želja oprala :D


I ja mislim da je podsvjest napravila svoje. :Idea:  ali dugo nisam sanjala tako stvaran san..pa sam pod dojmom. 

Hahaha tvoj san mi zvući zanimljiv ( možemo samo pretpostavljat  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## žužy

*Ives*,joj ne pitaj...od snova ogromnog trbuha,prek poroda..i dojenje sam obavljala u snu   :Laughing:  ma svega je tu bilo zadnjih godina.
I onda se probudiš...  :Nope: 
Nego,želiš li s nama na listu? Napiši koji ti je dan ciklusa i sutra te stavim.  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Drage moje.... moram vam se izjadat... Sanjala sam noćas da sjedim na poklopcu wc-a i da buljim u test na koji sam piškila...izgledalo je tako stvarno. Kad sam pogledala na test jasno sam vidjela dvije debele plave crte...približila sam ih bliže sa se uvjerim i još su bile tu. A onda sam se naglo trgnula i probudila  da li je itko od vas prošao takve snove..jer meni je ovo prvi put... ajme kako je izgledalo stvarno. Sad ne mogu dočekat da piškim idući tj.


Ma nije to za jadanje. Ne znam kako mi je taj stih pao na pamet, ali, morala sam ga naci i odgooglati. To je jedan stih iz psalma 127:
Uzalud vam je ustat prije zore i dugo u noć sjediti, vi što jedete kruh muke: miljenicima svojim u snu on daje.

Eto, i u snu si dobila pozitivan test  :Smile:

----------


## Petticoat

*ladyB* bas je lijepo vidjet taj tvoj plusic :Zaljubljen:  Inace ja sam u prvoj trudnoci isla na prvi pregled sa 7+ , prvo mi je bio sok ali sad mislim da je to bolje, zbog srceka.
*zasad skulirana* :fige: 

Inace cure moje neznam sto da vam kazem?Rekla sam da cu se skroz opustit i da necu gledati na simptome a eto, ipak,...u pon.me malo bolila vena, u utorak me bas rasturala, sad ne znam dali je to jedan od simptoma, inace u prvoj trudnoci sam imala problema s venama.Neka blaga mucnina je prisutna kao i svaki mj.iza ovulacije, sad sam i prehladena, stalno grlo, nos,...Cice nista ne bole. 
Bas sam tuzna, nekako mi se cini da ni ovaj mj.nista...takva me tuga ulovila, mislim da sad samo cekam dan kada cu dobit.Svaki mj. sve teze budim se s mislju na simptome i idem lec s istom.

----------


## Ives000

> *Ives*,joj ne pitaj...od snova ogromnog trbuha,prek poroda..i dojenje sam obavljala u snu   ma svega je tu bilo zadnjih godina.
> I onda se probudiš... 
> Nego,želiš li s nama na listu? Napiši koji ti je dan ciklusa i sutra te stavim.


Hehehe ma bit će toga već vidim.  Danas mi je 20-ti dan i slobodno me možeš stavit na listu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Da vas pitam, jer ima u HR first response test? On je meni super i stvarno najosjetljiviji. Kao, ocitava trudnocu nakon 3 minute, meni je ocitao dan prije menge u roku od 3-4 sekunde. Poplavila mi je crta koja detektira trudnocu prije kontrolne crte.

----------


## Ives000

Yummy... Prekrasno rećeno  :Heart:

----------


## <mišica>

E a ak piskim na lh trakicu kao test za trudnocu,jel mora biti prvi jutarnji urin i jel mora biti crta ista ili tamnija od kontrolne?

----------


## Ives000

> *ladyB* bas je lijepo vidjet taj tvoj plusic Inace ja sam u prvoj trudnoci isla na prvi pregled sa 7+ , prvo mi je bio sok ali sad mislim da je to bolje, zbog srceka.
> *zasad skulirana*
> 
> Inace cure moje neznam sto da vam kazem?Rekla sam da cu se skroz opustit i da necu gledati na simptome a eto, ipak,...u pon.me malo bolila vena, u utorak me bas rasturala, sad ne znam dali je to jedan od simptoma, inace u prvoj trudnoci sam imala problema s venama.Neka blaga mucnina je prisutna kao i svaki mj.iza ovulacije, sad sam i prehladena, stalno grlo, nos,...Cice nista ne bole. 
> Bas sam tuzna, nekako mi se cini da ni ovaj mj.nista...takva me tuga ulovila, mislim da sad samo cekam dan kada cu dobit.Svaki mj. sve teze budim se s mislju na simptome i idem lec s istom.


Znam da je teško i samoj mi je tako ali ne smijemo se prepustiti tuzi progutat će nas a onda opet nismo ništa napravile... moramo biti vesele i nadati se najboljem kad tad će i nama doći te dvije crte ili pluseki...  :Wink:

----------


## kudri

mišica, možeš kad god (ali probaj ne piti puno sat-dva prije toga) i mora biti testna jednako tamna ili tamnija od kontrolne! sretno!

----------


## kudri

da, dobar je bio san! ali što je najbolje i u snu sam bila svjesna da od muža ništa jer se kao durimo jedan na drugog. dakle, toliko je bilo realno da sam bila svjesna realne situacija, iako sam sanjala

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> E a ak piskim na lh trakicu kao test za trudnocu,jel mora biti prvi jutarnji urin i jel mora biti crta ista ili tamnija od kontrolne?


Ista ili tamnija. I jedno i drugo je ok.

----------


## žužy

*<mišica>*,da bi se lh trakica smatrala pozitivnom,testna crtica mora biti iste jačine ili čak i jača kao kontrolna.
Moj savjet,pišni 11.dpo.  :Smile: 
*Y_m*, first response je mislim osjetljivosti na betu 10,zato i može jako rano detektirati trudnoču.
Kod nas u ljekarnama uglavnom drže testiće od osjetlj. 20 na dalje...ali negdje se nađe i ovih osjetljivijih kao Gravignost ultra,Intimplus..
No,uvijek se može naručiti peko neta,jel.

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

*petticoat* glavu gore djevojko, ako nije ovaj - biti će drugi. samo pozitivno i biti će sve dobro...  teško je čekanje, ali isplati se na kraju  :Zaljubljen: 

ja preferiram *pregled* nakon 6tog tjedna, da izbjegnem ponavljanje čačkanja. oba puta je srčana bila tu  :Heart: 

trakice nemam. gdje naručim te što dolaze na kile  :Laughing:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> *<mišica>*,da bi se lh trakica smatrala pozitivnom,testna crtica mora biti iste jačine ili čak i jača kao kontrolna.
> Moj savjet,pišni 11.dpo. 
> *Y_m*, first response je mislim osjetljivosti na betu 10,zato i može jako rano detektirati trudnoču.
> Kod nas u ljekarnama uglavnom drže testiće od osjetlj. 20 na dalje...ali negdje se nađe i ovih osjetljivijih kao Gravignost ultra,Intimplus..
> No,uvijek se može naručiti peko neta,jel.


Tak je. E, taj vam test svima toplo preporucujem. Meni je ocital +

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Misice, si pisnula?

----------


## žužy

*ljubavna1pogled* ,ja sam si bila naručila ove..http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Wide-3-0...item485e269247
Al dok su još bile po 5 dolara,sad su poskupjele...ma nađe se toga.  :Smile:

----------


## <mišica>

> Misice, si pisnula?


Jesam, nula bodova, ni mrvicu se ne vidi druga crta, ali i to mi je super jer mi je zbog pcosa inace se uvijek vidjela

----------


## tetagogolina

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-Ovulat...item3cf1b2eb13

evo 10 lh trakica 1.5$

----------


## tetagogolina

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-20-30pcs-...item4621b0c9f7

i 10, 20 ili 30 komada testova za trudnoću....30kom. 3,33$...mukte  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

YM,
frer je moj najdrazu test. Sogi mi ga nosi iz amerike, kod nas ga nazalost nema. Volim ga jer ima crvenu tintu (plava cesto daje evaporacijske), ali onako skroz tanku liniju.

----------


## ludnica

*Lady* jeee čestitam  :grouphug:  
Meni je čak kasnila 4 dana ovaj mjesec (što nikada nije) ali je glupača ipak stigla tako da *Žužy* pliz na 1 opet 

Joj baš sam nekako sad sretna kad vidim da polako dolaze ++++ možda nam je ova 2015 sretna hmhm  :Klap: 
kisss svima

----------


## xavii

evo da vam se i ja pojadam, kako treba doci M brzo, lagano se pretvaram u cudoviste  :Cekam:  Trebala bih za 5 dana najranije dobiti, a ja simtome vec analiziram  :sherlock:  bole me grudi, u trbuhu mi kurla nesto vec 2 dana i stalno me boli kao da cu svaki tren dobiti. Ne znam jel to upala neka, ili Pms ili nesto trece  :fige:  iako je ovo zadnje slabo moguce jer mi je gin rekla da mi je endo pretanak da bi se moglo odrzati, al eto ova glupa nada je tu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zasad skulirana

aaaaa,nisam izdrzala i posla pisat....pluscina ko kuca... odnosno,bolje da kazem - crtica ko kuca.... :Laughing: 

e,lako je sad rec: znala sam,jer "znala" sam ja i prosli ciklus... :Grin: 

ugl,dok ne podjem na pregled ja cu provat ostat dostojna svom nicku - keep it cool,dok ne budem imala trudnicku u rukama 12tt nista od pretjeranog veselja i objava...

ludnica,bas mi je zao,u dan smo sa ciklusom i pitala sam se sto je s tobom...meni su inace 30-31dc pa ovo jos nije ni bilo kasnjenje...

xavii, moj je bio 6mm 16dc,isto nije bas bajno pa evo sad....

----------


## <mišica>

čekaj, čekaj, jesi ti to trudna???? pa čestitam  :Smile: 
kako ste zaredale  :Wink:

----------


## xavii

ZS cestitaam, dvostruko odbrojavanje jeeej  :Sing:  :Very Happy:  sad cu se jos vise misliti, a ne smijeem  :oklagija:  (ova oklagija je za mene, nama su govorili evo oklagije a nece biti pite haha)

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Vidim ja da zasad skulirana nije vise skulirana nego partija na veliko! Cestitam buducoj mami, neka ti trudnoca bude laka i sigurna  :grouphug:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> YM,
> frer je moj najdrazu test. Sogi mi ga nosi iz amerike, kod nas ga nazalost nema. Volim ga jer ima crvenu tintu (plava cesto daje evaporacijske), ali onako skroz tanku liniju.


Ne znam za taj test, ali, sve u svemu, najbolji je onaj na kojeg se popisas i da ti +  :Laughing:

----------


## ivana.sky

ZS  :Klap:  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej

----------


## Petticoat

Cestitam, cestitam, cestitam!!!Jupi bit ce da je plodna godina, ima i za nas nade  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ivana.sky

> IMeni osobno je za otkruvanje rane trudnoce najbolji test za ovulaciju, jer on pokazuje pozitivno na ovulaciju i trudnocu i to puno ranije od testa za trudnocu. Mislim da je i ivana sky pricala kako je na njega pisala par dana i ispalo da ovulira sve to vrijeme sto ej bilo nemoguce, na kraju je bila trudna. Probaj na njega pisnuti.


da, pokazivo mi lh pozitivno i to tamo od 19.d.c. svaki dan... (al bas ful pozitivno, tamnija testna od kontrolne) ja vec poslala sve k vragu, i svoj pcos i anovul.ciklus i trakice, ljuta ko pas...

kad ono... opla!! javi se bubek kaze aj ti pisni i jedan hcg, ja si kontam boze vid ove ludja od mene (  :Kiss:  )... kad ono *+* (23.d.c., a inace ciklus nikad ispod 30 dana)  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

ZS cestitam. Opusti se i uzivaj.

----------


## žužy

> aaaaa,nisam izdrzala i posla pisat....pluscina ko kuca... odnosno,bolje da kazem - crtica ko kuca....


I sad ja čitam opet i opet i da budem sigurna-ma jel to ona pišnula plusa il minusa  :Laughing: 
Čestitam draga,vidiš..nikad ne reci nikad...čak niti dok ginići vele da nisu sigurni,mi jesmo!  :Very Happy:  :Sing:

----------


## Ribica 1

> Jutro! Hvala na kavici i kroasanima 
> 
> *Ribice 1*,ima li naznake O?
> *skulirana*,kak si nam,sutra testić ili si se predomislila? 
> *ludnica,Petticoat*,ima kakvih simptomčića? 
> 
> *LadyB* ,daj ti nama reci,kaj si radila ovaj ciklus a da nisi do sad? 
> 
> Kod mene jučer hrrrpa EW sluzi,a jutros me presjekla bol u lijevom jajniku i T lagano porasla. Ma nije valjda več O...


Zuzy ovulacija me nece pa nece. Nesto me bolucka u jajniku pa evo cekam da tempa poraste.

----------


## MAMI 2

Zasad skulirana čestitam !

----------


## Ives000

Ajme cure....baš mi je drago zbog vas!!!! :- plodna nam je veljaća :D Sretno svima nama. Ljepši je osjećaj kada napokon vidiš da su se stvari pokrenule. ČESTITAM svim našim novopećenim trudnicama  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Hvala svima, da žužy, ispada da ni ginici ne vide dobro uvijek.... :Smile: 

Ja sam pisala onaj cheap 2u1 test iz DMa, first sign ovako nesto...navikla sam na one skuplje plasticne stapine , pa sam gledala u onu malu tanku trakicu sa nevjericom....

amoooo,još barem jedan plusic ovaj mjesec!!!!  :fige:

----------


## LadyB

> Hvala svima, da žužy, ispada da ni ginici ne vide dobro uvijek....
> 
> Ja sam pisala onaj cheap 2u1 test iz DMa, first sign ovako nesto...navikla sam na one skuplje plasticne stapine , pa sam gledala u onu malu tanku trakicu sa nevjericom....
> 
> amoooo,još barem jedan plusic ovaj mjesec!!!!


JEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! Čestitam na plusu!! stavi nam neku fotkicu testa na link ako imaš, da Žužy doda još dva roza betonska bloka na listu  :Very Happy:  nek nam se ljubice roze pa možda pređe i na druge ak je zarazno!

Onda ćemo ti i ja zajedno čekat ova iduća 2-3-4 tjedna i dobro će mi doći društvo protiv nervoze  :Smile: 
a ja ću pokušat isto biti zasad skulirana  :Razz:

----------


## LadyB

*Zasad skulirana* jesi ti prešla očekivani dan menge?

----------


## tetagogolina

*ZS*, čestitam na plusu!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zasad skulirana

a evo jucer-danas bi inače dobila....meni su dulji ciklusi...
nemam fotku nazalost,mala mi se dokopala stapica pa ga je malo "raskupusala"... :Laughing: 

e,super onda do ozujka skupa cekamo 1vi pregled.... :Smile:

----------


## kudri

ajme, čestitke!! Pa fakat vas sad ima trudnica. MOžda bi mogle i neko višestruko odbrojavanje??

----------


## LadyB

Ja vibram na ove ljubice da nam se sto prije pridruze ali na ove ranije u ciklusu da bude jos koji rozi blok uskoro  :Smile: )))

----------


## LadyB

Danas sam 12dpo i 2 dana do ocekivane, i roza linija je sve jaca i vidljivija  :Smile:  
( moram popiskit sad sve te ebay testove da ne propadnu  :Wink:  )

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      05.02.2015.  *   :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Very Happy: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc ll
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   28.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   27.dc ll* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :fige: 

*<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   18.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   14.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   2.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc*

----------


## ivchica30

sad mi je zao sto se i ja nisam prije ukljucila na listu pa bi i ja imala ovak lijepa dva betonska zida....
Evo ja danas isla napraviti sve pretrage(urin, krvna slika...).
ali nemogu docekati pregled.
Za vas zenice koje ste bile vec trudne, kad su vam se pocele vidjeti prve naznake trudnoce, mislim na trbuscic?

----------


## LadyB

> sad mi je zao sto se i ja nisam prije ukljucila na listu pa bi i ja imala ovak lijepa dva betonska zida....
> Evo ja danas isla napraviti sve pretrage(urin, krvna slika...).
> ali nemogu docekati pregled.
> Za vas zenice koje ste bile vec trudne, kad su vam se pocele vidjeti prve naznake trudnoce, mislim na trbuscic?


Jel tebe gin poslao vadit betu ili si sama otisla? Jer meni ovaj put nije rekla da idem vec samo da dodem na pregled kada budem u kasnjenju 7-10 dana..
Jesi kod privatnog ili socijalnog g?

----------


## ivchica30

> Jel tebe gin poslao vadit betu ili si sama otisla? Jer meni ovaj put nije rekla da idem vec samo da dodem na pregled kada budem u kasnjenju 7-10 dana..
> Jesi kod privatnog ili socijalnog g?


Nakon st mi je kasnila 5 dana sam napravila 2 testa i nakon toga sam se javila svojoj doktorici opce prakse koja me poslala vaditi betu.
Tek kad sam joj donjela potvrdu sa betom mi je dala sve uputnice za daljnje pretrage. Ja sam ti u Italiji doma, i tu je kod nas isto kao i kod Yummi, prije 9 tjedna te nece ginekolozi uopce gledati ako nema krvarenja i ako je sve ok... Cak sam se ja prepala jer sam stalno mokra dolje i stalno mi nekaj curka onak bijelo, i bila sam na hitnoj i doktorica mi je rekla da dizem paniku bez veze i da nemam sta dolaziti ako ne krvarim i nemam bolova. Tu kod nas te salju prvo raditi sve pretrage i tek onda ultrazvuk.

----------


## ivchica30

A koliko si ti sada trudna?

----------


## ivana.sky

> sad mi je zao sto se i ja nisam prije ukljucila na listu pa bi i ja imala ovak lijepa dva betonska zida....
> Evo ja danas isla napraviti sve pretrage(urin, krvna slika...).
> ali nemogu docekati pregled.
> Za vas zenice koje ste bile vec trudne, kad su vam se pocele vidjeti prve naznake trudnoce, mislim na trbuscic?


Evo mi gazimo 4.mj i tek se sad piri  :Smile:  u prvoj trudnoci kazu tako 4.,5.mj da bas bukne, a ovisi puno i o gradji zene... nekima ni u 8.mj ne vidis, a neke vec u 2.imaju pravu pupu...
one praznovjerne kazu taman kad prodje 3.mj mos priznat da nisi debela neg trudna  :Laughing:

----------


## LadyB

> A koliko si ti sada trudna?


Ivchica ja sam ti tek 3t+6d od zadnje menge, skoro pa niš

----------


## Ives000

Ufff kad vidm kako je krenulo.... da je bar zarazno, ali nekako mislim da ni ovaj puta ništa...trebam dobiti 13.-tog  i imam sve simptome pms-a !!!!  :gaah:  .

----------


## ivchica30

> Evo mi gazimo 4.mj i tek se sad piri  u prvoj trudnoci kazu tako 4.,5.mj da bas bukne, a ovisi puno i o gradji zene... nekima ni u 8.mj ne vidis, a neke vec u 2.imaju pravu pupu...
> one praznovjerne kazu taman kad prodje 3.mj mos priznat da nisi debela neg trudna


ja sam sada usla u 7 tj... sve mi je super osjecam se savrseno... U zadnja dva dana sam primjetila malo jaci iscjedak i onako na trenutke me pecne dolje, nadam se da nije nekakva upala... danas sam dala urin na analizu... ova trudnoca je tako dugo cekana da se svega bojim, svako malo idem na wc povjeravati, da se nesto nije desilo....kak je tebi bilo?

----------


## ivchica30

> Ufff kad vidm kako je krenulo.... da je bar zarazno, ali nekako mislim da ni ovaj puta ništa...trebam dobiti 13.-tog  i imam sve simptome pms-a !!!!  .


Draga moja, ja sam imala sve moguce simptome pms-a, osim da su me cice fakat cudno bolile, nikad tako, i rekla sam sama sebi nema sanse da test radim prije nego bude posteno kasnila... Zuzy i curke su me nanjusile i nakon 5 dana kasnjenja sam tek prvi puta pisala i pljus IZNENADENJE!

----------


## ivchica30

U principu mislim da su ova 3 mjeseca najgora jer si stvarno opterecen svime, sve ti je novo i za svaku bol mislis da je potencijalna opasnost, mislim da kada prodje 3 mjeseca da se sve nekako malo smiri...Barem u nasoj glavi...

----------


## LadyB

> Ufff kad vidm kako je krenulo.... da je bar zarazno, ali nekako mislim da ni ovaj puta ništa...trebam dobiti 13.-tog  i imam sve simptome pms-a !!!!  .


Ja imam sve simptome pms kao i inace tak da to stvarno nista ne znaci  :Wink:

----------


## Petticoat

Dan curke !
Uzivate vi u plusicima?!Zavidim vam  :Sad:  Blazeno razdoblje...cestitam vam jos jednom...bas mi je drago!!Znam koja je to muka.
Nego Žužyyyyyyyy, ja sam 29.d.c. A i mislim da i drugi imaju po dan ciklusa manje??Nemooojjjj znas sta mi znaci jedan dan vise, blize je dan D!pusa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## <mišica>

> Nego Žužyyyyyyyy, ja sam 29.d.c. A i mislim da i drugi imaju po dan ciklusa manje??Nemooojjjj znas sta mi znaci jedan dan vise, blize je dan D!pusa


Da, meni je danas 24.dc...

----------


## Ives000

sutra mi kuma nosti testove  pa ćemo vidjet...navodno mogu 5 dana prije pišnut...jel tako Lady  :Wink:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> ja sam sada usla u 7 tj... sve mi je super osjecam se savrseno... *U zadnja dva dana sam primjetila malo jaci iscjedak i onako na trenutke me pecne dolje, nadam se da nije nekakva upala... danas sam dala urin na analizu.*.. ova trudnoca je tako dugo cekana da se svega bojim, svako malo idem na wc povjeravati, da se nesto nije desilo....kak je tebi bilo?


s tim si me podsjetila,ja sam u prosloj trudnoci skoro cijelo vrijeme pila brusnicu forte, kad je bila zima malo sam kao prehladila mjehur a kako uvin caj nije preporucljiv pila sam brusnicu i onda nastavila i dalje kroz trudnocu...preporucam!

----------


## Ives000

> Draga moja, ja sam imala sve moguce simptome pms-a, osim da su me cice fakat cudno bolile, nikad tako, i rekla sam sama sebi nema sanse da test radim prije nego bude posteno kasnila... Zuzy i curke su me nanjusile i nakon 5 dana kasnjenja sam tek prvi puta pisala i pljus IZNENADENJE!


hm... ali mene grudi uopće ne bole, tu i tamo me bradavice pecnu i to je to. A vidjet ću u pon. kad budem radila test. Danas sam dogovorila pregled kod doktora koji će mi i voditi trudnoću (kada dođe do nje) u slućaju da ni ovaj mj. ne bude plusić.

----------


## žužy

Ajme...  :Shock:  ja samo napravila neke izmjene a dc vam ostavila iste...moje duboke isprike,znam kak je to teško gledati ... 
 :Aparatic:  Evo jednu rundu okrečem da vas udobrovoljim..  :pivo:  :mama:  :alexis:

----------


## Petticoat

Ajde, ajde oprosteno ti je, mozda si bacila neke cari na nas time :Very Happy: 
 :pivo:

----------


## ivchica30

Ja vas pozdravljam do sutra! Ubije me ovaj umor, vec sam 5 puta na kaucu zaspala od 8!

----------


## LadyB

> sutra mi kuma nosti testove  pa ćemo vidjet...navodno mogu 5 dana prije pišnut...jel tako Lady


 Mozes ali bit ce labavo pa ako ista se bude naziralo potvrdi s digitalcem  :Smile:  da te rjesi nedoumice ako je bude  :Smile: 
Drzim fige!!

----------


## *sunshine*

Woooow, zasad skulirana cestitam!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Petticoat

Cure, laka nam noc  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Aaaaaaaaa 
skulirana cestitam!!!!

----------


## Ives000

Hvala Lady  :Smile:  curke laku noć, nadam se da noćas neću sanjat ništ u vezi trudnoće..sam se onda ujutro skomiram..:rolleyes:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      07.02.2015.  *   :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Very Happy: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33.dc ll
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   30dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   29.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc ll* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :fige: 

*
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   20.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   16.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   3.dc*

----------


## žužy

Aloha! Jeste razgrtale snijegića? Meni ga je više puna kapa...
Evo friške i vruče kofice...  :Coffee: 
Nadam se da je lista ok...ako nije,ne uvažavam primjedbe.  :Laughing: 

*Ives*,kad kuma dojde?  :Aparatic: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Petticoat

Jutroo!
Mi doruckovali, popili caja, pa isli malo vanka.Malecka uziva u snijegu, nikako ju obuzdat da ga ne jede, kak trepnes vec joj je u ustima :/
Rucak imamo, kolac imamo tako da mama danas samo odmara. 
Kako ostali provode dan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LadyB

dan' svima  :Smile: 

ja sam u spremanju ručka i svako par minuta mi se ne sviđa pod nosom što kuham :Razz:  al to je simptom  :Smile:  ostalih još nema, sve ostalo po starom kao PMS da menga dolazi

ah treba sačuvat pamet do prvog pregleda...

tko nam piški idući? ima da gore se kuća složi u gornjem domu od ovih rozih blokova  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

> Aloha! Jeste razgrtale snijegića? Meni ga je više puna kapa...
> Evo friške i vruče kofice... 
> Nadam se da je lista ok...ako nije,ne uvažavam primjedbe. 
> 
> *Ives*,kad kuma dojde? 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


evo i ja popila kavicu i sad polako kuhat rucak... je žužy draga... danas će kuma uzet testove..sutra idem po njih a prekosutra piškim... (taktiku sam razdradila)  :Laughing:

----------


## <mišica>

Zuzy,jesi ti sanjala da sam ja trudna?  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

> Zuzy,jesi ti sanjala da sam ja trudna?


A ja taman krenula mahnito tipkat čestitke kad vidim tvoj post!!!

----------


## LadyB

Evo *jedan info* iz prve ruke za cure koje umjesto testa pišnu LH trakicu, 
znači pišnula sam ju i jednake su tamne obje, tako da se i s njima definitivno da ustanoviti trudnoća  :Smile:

----------


## Petticoat

LadyB,
kad se sjetim tih mirisa, lonac s grahom sam morala dobro zaklopi, izac iz kuhinje, zatvorit vrata od kuhinje, pa od hodnika i u sobi sam ga jos osjetila, uzas, i kavu nisam mogla smislit:/A sto je bio problem kad sam morala promjesat grah ili zacinit, e to su bile procedure,...
Nego nije li Žužy opet fulala nesto?? :Smile:  
Ajde ovo je bolje nego jucer :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

> A ja taman krenula mahnito tipkat čestitke kad vidim tvoj post!!!


ma to naša žužy vidi u budućnost  :fige:

----------


## <mišica>

> ma to naša žužy vidi u budućnost


Kamo sreće  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

> Kamo sreće


Sad ces vidjet   :Smile:  +  +  +  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

> LadyB,
> kad se sjetim tih mirisa, lonac s grahom sam morala dobro zaklopi, izac iz kuhinje, zatvorit vrata od kuhinje, pa od hodnika i u sobi sam ga jos osjetila, uzas, i kavu nisam mogla smislit:/A sto je bio problem kad sam morala promjesat grah ili zacinit, e to su bile procedure,...
> Nego nije li Žužy opet fulala nesto?? 
> Ajde ovo je bolje nego jucer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Za sada mi se full pije kava, vise nego inace al tipa bijela. Popijem ujutro a ostaka dana neki vocni caj popijem da se zavaram.

----------


## Ribica 1

Ja ti kavu nisam mogla nikako a do tad sam bila ovisna. Imala sam napade nekih cudnih zelja za hranom tipa grozda i lubenice u sred zime. Muka mi je bilq i od vode, a pila mi se samo cedevita. Rado bih da se to sve ponovi, ako treba i biti gore preizivjet cu.

----------


## ivchica30

Ja crnu kavu nema sanse da popijem! A fakat sam kavopija bila! Sad eventualno popijem nescaffe! Samo caj! I samo mi papati daj!!!

----------


## Petticoat

Joj ja sam bila ovisnik o kavi negdje dok nisam otisla na bolovanje, sa 2mj. trudnoce, i kako sam prvi dan ostala doma, stavim kuhat kavu, nikad necu zaboravit taj "miris" uzas, nisam ju ni okusit mogla... od tad nisam mogla nista pojest, pomirisat, parfemi, gadila mi se hrana, na vodu sam povracala...Mrsavila drasticno, doktorica sizila, ja jos vise, ...pila tablete za cuvanje trudnoce, kako bi koju popila tako bi ju povratila, od naprezanja maternica i sve me bolilo, jooj kad se sjetim. Kasnije niski tlak, rusenje, ma svasta, mislila gdje su tu cari trudnoce?! Ko bi rekao sada zudim za tako necim, prosla bi jos stoput samo da vidim plus, crticu, ili stupic :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Žuži piši sutra 2 dc.

----------


## Ribica 1

Jutro curke... Imamo li jutros koji plusic ili stupic? Bas mi je drago za LadyB i Zasad Skuliranu. Tko nam sljedeci piski?

----------


## LadyB

Cure, dajte pomagajte, malo me prpa uhvatila jutros kad sam se probudila isla sam piskit i na wc papiru mi je bio lagani trag smede boje onako polu prozirni..inace danas je dan moje ocekivane M. 
Nista me ne boli, al me prepao taj iscjedak :/
??????????

----------


## Ribica 1

> Cure, dajte pomagajte, malo me prpa uhvatila jutros kad sam se probudila isla sam piskit i na wc papiru mi je bio lagani trag smede boje onako polu prozirni..inace danas je dan moje ocekivane M. 
> Nista me ne boli, al me prepao taj iscjedak :/
> ??????????


1. Implantacijsko krvarenje -uobičajeno je kod većine žena na početku trudnoće, i nije nikakva zabrinjavajuća pojava. Javlja se vrlo rano u trudnoći, već 6-12 dana nakon oplođenja, a posljedica je usađivanja ploda ili zametka (odnosno oplođene jajne stanice ) u stijenke maternice, usljed čega dolazi do laganog krvarenja. Moguće je da se krvarenje poklopi s danom kada treba doći očekivana menstruacija.
Implantacijsko krvarenje nije ni slično menstruaciji.Ono u pravilu traje kraće, samo 3-4 dana, manjeg je intenziteta, i obično je puno slabije od uobičajene menstruacije.
Ako je boja implantacijskog krvarenja svijetlije crvena, može značiti da se krv iz maternice jako brzo sljeva u vaginu, ili čak da se implantacija upravo toga trenutka i dogodila. Krvarenje može biti i tamnije, odnosne skoro pa smeđe boje, što znači da je to stara krv koja se neko vrijeme prije nego je izašla iz rodnice zadržala u maternici. U oba slučaja to je normalno.

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      08.02.2015.  *   :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Very Happy: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  37.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34.dc ll
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   31.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   30.dc ll
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc * 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :fige: 

*
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   21.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   17.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   4.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc*

----------


## žužy

:Coffee: 

*<mišica>*ma jesl vidla di se blokici jučer spustili k tebi...nisam ja majke mi!  :Laughing:   :Aparatic:  to je neka viša sila,vidim ja.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam vrlo brzo i ti pišneš dvije takve crturine!

**sunshine**sretno u ljubičicama!

*LadyB*,najvjerojatnije smeđarenje usred implant.,kako veli Ribica. Znam da si sad luda ali pokušaj se smiriti...dok nema friške krvi dobro je.
 :fige:  da je bilo jednokratno i više se ne ponovilo.

*Ives*,a zakaj čakati sutra  :Bouncing: 

*Petticoat* ,kaj ima kod tebe?

----------


## Ribica 1

Je li tko od vas imao iskustva s tabletama vitex? Znam da pitanje nije za ovu temu, ali eto ako tko zna da napiše nešto.

----------


## Petticoat

LadyB to se beba ugnijezduje, imala sam i ja tamno u tragovima.I kako žužy veli da je dobro dok nema friske krvi, iako su neke lazno krvarile dok su bile trudne .
Zuzy ja sam jucer trebala dobiti, par ciklusa zadnjih mi je bilo na 30, jedan 31, a prije toga je znalo biti do 33.A sad prije par dana me bolilo kao da cu dobit, glava me ubija par dana i dosta sam prehladena sada dali mi je neka mala mucnina od toga svega sto se sljeva kroz nos, grlo, ...ili sam zabrijala. Nemogu nista razaznat kada me jako ovo uhvatilo, vruce mi je danima, obljeva me znoj, svaki misic me boli...Danas me muz budio i ja vicem jos samo malo i probudila se nesto prije 12, kao da me neko pretukao.Pijem cajeve, med limun, ali nista ne pomaze:/
Ne uzimam nista za prehlade jer sam vec godinu dana frik, sto god treba kupujem za trudnice:/ 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Petticoat

Evo cure moje, radila test i negativno, ne znam sto da vise kazem  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

Lady B, dok ti je god krvarenje ovako slabo mislim da se ne moraš brinuti, cure su ti već objasnile, ako krvarenje nedaj Bože postane obilnije javi se svom doktoru ili doktrici . Smo smireno i opušteno, malo više odmaraj u tim danima... i sve će biti ok 

Petticoat, nemoj biti jadna zbog negativnog testa, neka ti to bude samo motiv da ne odustaješ.. moramo se borit za ono što želimo i nema odustajanja

----------


## Ives000

Žužy.... a još mi je ipak malo prerano da radim, ipak ću se malo strpiti iako jedva odoljevam jer su me počele abnormalno boliti cike koje me inače ne bole pred mengu...pa se odmah ta nekakva nada rodila  :Laughing:

----------


## Petticoat

Ne odustajem sta cu, vec vise od godinu dana ne odustajem  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

Petticoat , sigurna sam da će ti se upornost isplatiti  :Smile:  Nemoj da te to obeshrabri... znam kako ti je i kako se osjećaš. Ali doći će i tvoje vrijeme. Samo moraš vjerovati u to. Ja ćekam ovu svoju prvu trudnoću kao sunce i svi mi me stalno ispituju kad više mislimo... a nitko ne pita kako mi je kad vidim negativan test svaki puta..samo pametuju i kenjaju..zato šutim više nikom ništ ne govorim.S vama jedino djelim svoje strahove i misli... nemoj samo dati da ti drugi stvaraju pritisak kako su i meni pokušali.

----------


## LadyB

Drage moje hvala vam na svim objasnjenjima zbilja su me umirila! Od jutros vise se nije ponovilo tako da se nadam da nece vise ili ako mora da nece biti vise od toga...
Iskreno me presjeklo jutros to vidjet..cijeli daj sam na iglama..

----------


## Petticoat

A znam, ljudi svasta pitaju i govore bez razmisljanja da mozda taj neko ima problem i da mu je to najveca zelja, nego svski put kazem necu razmisljat uopce o tome, nemozes se opustit, ovulacija, plodni dani, toliko ta podsvjest nakon ovulacije neda mira...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

> Je li tko od vas imao iskustva s tabletama vitex? Znam da pitanje nije za ovu temu, ali eto ako tko zna da napiše nešto.


Ja sam pila i ništa se nije promjenilo.

----------


## žužy

*Petticoat*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nije kasno još!

----------


## žužy

> Je li tko od vas imao iskustva s tabletama vitex? Znam da pitanje nije za ovu temu, ali eto ako tko zna da napiše nešto.


Ja sam planirala ali nisam još probala....al da bi htjela,bi. One snižavaju i prl,koji mi je u dva navrata bio povišen.

----------


## Ribica 1

Meni su svi nalazi ok. I prolaktin i tsh itd ali su ciklusi u banani vec godinu dana od drugog spontanog. Pocela sam piti vrkutu pa cu vidjet hoce li pomoci.

----------


## žužy

I meni se sve smrdalo nakon drugog spont.  :Undecided:  Sad nakon 3.,kao da se stabiliziralo (kuc-kuc).
Probaj,moraš nači kaj tebi odgovara. Meni vrkuta nije pasela,jako mi je skratila ciklus i bila sam suha kak barut cijelo par ciklusa iza.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Petticoat ajde ne mora još to značit da je sve izgubljeno za ovaj ciklus... mozda je ovako rano trebalo ipak jutarnju mokracu koristit?

meni je od jutros nakon sto sam se probudila ful muka,cijeli dan nisam skoro nista pojela,ako se ovako nastavi brzo cu postat sumnjiva okolini...
popodne smo odveli curu na maskare,stala sam vani na hladnoci i pocelo me bubat u jajnicima ko da cu dobit,evo otkad sam doma dosla na kaucu sam pod dekicom jer me ful bole jajnici i cak donji dio ledja,wtf...pa ne sjecam se boli u 1voj tt....nisam imala ni to implantacijsko krvarenje odnosno spotting...

sad se sve mislim smijem li stavit termofor na stomak?

----------


## Petticoat

> *Petticoat*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nije kasno još!


 :Love:  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Petticoat

A nadam se, nisam joj dobila, ako gledam par ciklusa u nazad kasni dva dana...bila je prva jutarnja, ustala sam danas nesto prije podne :Embarassed:  ne znam sto mi je, samo bi spavala...uglavnom cekala sam da mala zaspe oko jedan i onda isla radit test.Mozda kasni zato sto sam prehladena, a i bolilo me popodne kao da cu svaki cas dobit, i sad opet nis, mislim da ipak ovaj ciklus nista iako se nadam...

Malo si se nahladila, malo se ugrij pod dekicom i opusti...ako te nastavi bolit najbolje nazovi doktoricu ona ce ti najbolje reci sto da radis

----------


## nivesa

> Petticoat ajde ne mora još to značit da je sve izgubljeno za ovaj ciklus... mozda je ovako rano trebalo ipak jutarnju mokracu koristit?
> 
> meni je od jutros nakon sto sam se probudila ful muka,cijeli dan nisam skoro nista pojela,ako se ovako nastavi brzo cu postat sumnjiva okolini...
> popodne smo odveli curu na maskare,stala sam vani na hladnoci i pocelo me bubat u jajnicima ko da cu dobit,evo otkad sam doma dosla na kaucu sam pod dekicom jer me ful bole jajnici i cak donji dio ledja,wtf...pa ne sjecam se boli u 1voj tt....nisam imala ni to implantacijsko krvarenje odnosno spotting...
> 
> sad se sve mislim smijem li stavit termofor na stomak?


Ne smijes! Uaboravi na termofor i tusiranje u pretoploj vodi.

----------


## orange80

> sad se sve mislim smijem li stavit termofor na stomak?


NE smijes!
Ali sta te bas toliko boli?

Obicno bude nekih boluckanja, vise nelagoda, ali nisam cula, niti iskusila da to ide do neke nepodnosljive boli...

----------


## xavii

ZS, nadam se da je samo prehlada, pij kamilicu, mozda ti olaksa malo. Ja trebam dobiti M za 3 dana, a tako sam nervozna jer naravno kao i vecina nalazim simptome u svemu, a u biti mogu biti i simptomi PMS. A ta 3 dana naravno nikako da prodju grr u petak piskim ako ne dodje vjestica prije

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kafesita je kuhana drage moje!

----------


## LadyB

Jutro MAMI  :Smile:  kava jos uvijek dobrodosla kod mene, ok poprilicno bijela al mi pase  :Smile:

----------


## *sunshine*

> **sunshine**sretno u ljubičicama!


Jutro!
Hvala draga Zuzy.
Evo meni je 3 dana do M, ali nikakvih pms simptoma,cice ne bole,, to mi je cudno, cak se nadam jednom + , vidjet cemo, a bojim se da cu se opet razocarati.  :Sad:

----------


## Petticoat

Jutro zene!

Žužy 1dc  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stork

Jutrooo! MAMI može meni kakao? Umirem od žgaravice ak' ujutro popijem kavu, više ne smijem ni nes ni cappuccino  :Sad: 
Vidim ima kod vas puno novih cura i novi trudnica, kojima čestitam i pozivam na trudnički pdf da tamo nastavimo druženje. Mi smo danas 24+3tt i jaaaako živahni  :Zaljubljen: 
Čekalicama i trudilicama evo malo trudničke prašine **************************************************  ************************************************

----------


## MAMI 2

Stork stiže kakao!

Je draga puno novih cura i puno trudnica, svi dolaze i odlaze jedino nas par starosjedioca je pustilo korjenje ovdje, al neka + kad god vidim neki novi daje mi nadu za dalje.
Vi ste već 24 tj, ajme kako vrijeme ide. Kad to vidim onda tek skužim koliko sam dugo ovdje.

----------


## zasad skulirana

'jutro!

proslo mi je pred spavanje sinoc,evo jutros nista ne boli...bas sam sinoc kopajuci po netu nasla dosta primjera gdje zene prilicno boli u pocetku,kazu rasteze se maternica a onda eto ima bit da to u iducim trudnocama vise boli...bila sam ful prehladjena cijeli prosli tjedan,sad jos samo malo....

stork,ja do 1vog pregleda necu na trudnicki,nema tamo niko s terminom u listopadu.... :Wink: 

jutros sam jedva pojela dorucak,sad mi je na poslu OK,radeci zaboravim na mucninu no kad uskoro ekipa iz ureda krene narucivat marende a meni sve zasmrdi...ufff...

Petticoat, žao mi je ... :Sad:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

*aaa novi plusići, joj što me veseli!! 

zasad skulirana* jel sve oki? nema više smetnji? smanji malo ritam prvih mjesec dva, pogotovo radi ovih hladnoća... 
i ja sam jučer bila u povorci, sva sam promrzla, još su mi bridjeli dugo u noć obrazi, prestrašno. 

*petticoat* :hug: draga, glavu gore, novi ciklus - nova nada!

*lady* ja sam imala dva puta smečkasti iscjedak oko očekivanog termina za dobiti stvari. evo mi ih u potpisu godinama kasnije  :Zaljubljen: 

*žužy* kažeš vrkuta isušuje? da, pijem ju već neko vrijeme, ne doduše puno, ali šalicu svaki dan - svako drugi dan i mogu ti reći - osim što mi je ciklus posložen u sat - suha sam ko šta kažeš kao barut! šta napraviti?

----------


## Petticoat

Eto ja skuhala vrkutu i marulju i od danas udaram po tome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xavii

Petticoat sretno sa cajevima, nadam se da ce ti sto prije pomoci  :Smile:  Ja sam danas prestala pusiti  :Very Happy: , samo da mi je prvi dan izdrzati pa lako za ostale  :Smile:

----------


## Petticoat

Hvala ti!  :Smile:  
Hvala svim curama za podrsku, bas smo si potrebne!

A znala sam da cu dobit, jutros mi je bazalna pala sa jucerasnjih 36.05 na 36.00  :Sad:  
Sada cu se drzati tih cajeva, redovito piti(ne kao do sad) , trebali bi pomoci!

xavii, drzim fige za sto vecu odlucnost ,prvih par dana je najgore.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      09.02.2015.  *   :grouphug: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Very Happy: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  38.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35.dc ll
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   31.dc ll
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc * 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :fige: 

*
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   22.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   18.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   5.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   1.dc*

----------


## žužy

*Petticoat* ,a bem mu miša..  :Love: 
*MAMI*,a tvoj ciklus je ovaj put bio bome kratki... :Confused: 
**sunshine*,xavii* ,  :fige:   :fige:  do neba!
*ljubavna1pogled* ,pokušaj kombinirati sa maruljom...ona bi trebala biti dobra za sluz. Ja ju pokušala ali eno je stoji,tu mač gorka mi je.
*<mišica>* ,kak si nam ti? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

Trudnice naše drage,očemo li na novo Odbrojavanje,ili čekamo prvi pregled?  :mama:

----------


## Petticoat

Gorka je jakooo, ali je stvarno super za sluz, ja je inace nemam puno ali kad pijem marulju stvarno se prvi ciklus pojavi puno sluzi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LadyB

> Trudnice naše drage,očemo li na novo Odbrojavanje,ili čekamo prvi pregled?


Ja sam svoj prvi pregled na kraju napravila danas, doktorica mi je rekla neka ja ipak dođem nakon tog malog smeđarenja da ona mene vidi, pa me pregledala i napravila UVZ.
Nije vidjela ama baš ništa, osim da je O bila na lijevom jajniku i da je to TO što me pikalo sve dane. Rekla je da je još uvijek jako rano i naredila mi malo mirovati ovih dana, i zvati ako slučajno opet vidim išta krvi jer po njoj je to bilo implantacijsko. Dala mi folnu i MG, i rekla ''vidimo se na kraju idućeg tjedna s izvađenom betom''.

----------


## žužy

*LadyB*,jel spomenula endometrij,sluznicu? 
I,kolko ti inače traju ciklusi,podsjeti me ..
Jesi danas izvadila i betu?

----------


## MAMI 2

Žuži je sve kraći su. Danas idem po femisan kapi.

----------


## xavii

I ja sam na tim kapima, pa nadam se da budu imale nekog efekta.

----------


## MAMI 2

Sad mi kyaže ova u ljekarni da su one bolje za dugačke cikluse jer ima vrkute s ona skraćuje ciklus.

----------


## xavii

Ne znam stvarno, ja sam imala produljene cikluse, al tek sam pocela prije par dana s kapima.

----------


## Ribica 1

*petticoat* draga žao mi je. Znam da nije lako. Ne odustajemo do +.   :grouphug:

----------


## Ribica 1

Ja sam ovaj ciklus počela s maruljom, ali samo do 15dc da ne prekinem ovulaciju. Nastavila sam s vrkutom koju pijem 3 šalice dnevno. Ovaj ciklus sam se stavila s čajem, dok sam prije pila po jednu šalicu vrkute. Ovulacije još nema. Piškila sam danas na ovulacijski test i ništa.  :Cekam:  Dr. mi je rekla da je to od stresa i da se moram opustit.  :Confused:  Eto i što reć na takav odgovor od dr. Ne želim se ni podsjetit pod kakvim sam stresom bila prije tri godine i ciklusi su mi bili ok. Je li se vi možete opustiti i ne misliti na ciklus, ovulaciju i trudnoću? Idu mi na živce kad mi kažu opusti se pa će sve bit OK.  :cupakosu:   Malo sam se raspisala....

----------


## *sunshine*

> Ja sam ovaj ciklus počela s maruljom, ali samo do 15dc da ne prekinem ovulaciju. Nastavila sam s vrkutom koju pijem 3 šalice dnevno. Ovaj ciklus sam se stavila s čajem, dok sam prije pila po jednu šalicu vrkute. Ovulacije još nema. Piškila sam danas na ovulacijski test i ništa.  Dr. mi je rekla da je to od stresa i da se moram opustit.  Eto i što reć na takav odgovor od dr. Ne želim se ni podsjetit pod kakvim sam stresom bila prije tri godine i ciklusi su mi bili ok. *Je li se vi možete opustiti i ne misliti na ciklus, ovulaciju i trudnoću? Idu mi na živce kad mi kažu opusti se pa će sve bit OK.*   Malo sam se raspisala....


Joj, tako je i kod mene ... Ja sama sebi stalno govorim vise necu ovo, vise necu ono, ali nejde, svaki dan mislim i na ciklus i na ovulaciju i na trudnocu ...
Svi mi govore opusti se, polako , ali ne, nije to tako jednostavno, barem ne meni .
Sto pitanja u glavi, jesmo li dane pogodili, hoce li m doci, di je problem, da li nesto sa mnom nije uredu ili sa suprugom .... Idem iz mjeseca u mjesec i nikada nista, polako me sve to zabrinjava ...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav zene! Eto, danasnji je dan trebao biti savrsen. Muz i ja smo odlucili ici na masazu. On je uzeo slobodan dan. Nakon toga sam trebala na UZV, vidjeti moju predivnu 11/5 tt bebicu kao se migolji, otici na lijep rucak, nakon toga pokupiti kcer iz vrtica...idila prava! Masaza je bila dobra, premda sam osjecala nekakvu napetost koje se nisam mogla otarasiti. Nema, veze-mislila sam, uskoro cu vidjeti svojeg morskog konjica  :Smile:  , tako je moja kcer prozvala bebu.
Dosli smo u bolnicu. Sestra me primila i cim je krenula sa UZV, imala je cudan izraz lica. Rekla je da mora pokusati ponovo, pa zatim okusati vaginalni UZV.
I dalje je izgledala zabrinuto. Pozvala je doktora-ista procedura. Na kraju je doktor rekao ono sto niti jedna majka ne zeli cuti- moje dijete je mrtvo. Srce je prestalo kucati...samo bezivotno malo tijelo koje se nazire kroz ultrazvuk kao dokaz da je ikada postajalo... sa njime nije umrlo samo to tijelo...umrlo je moje i muzevo dijete, umrla je necija sestra/brat...umrla je nada i predivni snovi...umrle su uspomene koje smo tek trebali stvoriti...
U srijedu ce ponoviti UZV, ne radi njih, nego radi mene. Da znam da se nista nije moglo uciniti i da znam da nije neka greska, da znam da u meni vise ne kuca zivo srce maloga bica...
Dali su mi izbor: spontani pobacaj, pilula za abortus ili operacija...
Iskreno, operacija mi se cini kao najbolja opcija: zaspat cu i probuditi se i sve ce biti gotovo...
Bolnica ce organizirati ukop za bebu. Grozno mi je razmisljati o ukopu bebe koja je trenutno jos uvijek u mome tijelu, ali da, zelim ukop. Zelim se posljedni put pozdraviti sa mojim predivnim i voljenim djetetom. Isto tako, necu vise biti aktina u odbrojavanju. Ne zelim vise biti trudna niti vise ikada izgubiti bebu, ne zelim biti opet razocarana, ne zelim tu bol...ne zelim gledati po ducanima krevetice za bebe niti tu predivnu, malu robicu...ne zelim se vise nedati, ne zelim sanjati-budjenje previse boli!
Ne mogu vise niti vidjeti svoje odbrojavanje, molim vas cure, otvorite novo!
Oprostite ako sam vas rastuzila...

----------


## maybe---

Oh YM tako mi je zao :'( Budi hrabra i drzi nam se  :grouphug:   :Sad:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala maybe!

----------


## MAMI 2

YM draga tako mi je žao. Drži se, ajme baš mi je žao, grlimmm.

----------


## Ives000

Ajme yummy  :Sad:  jako mi je žao, ne mogu si ni zamislit kroz što prolaziš sada. Molim Boga da puno snage da tebi i tvojoj obitelj da preživite ovo. Jako mi je žao...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala vam puno na podrsci. Ne znam sto bi mislila. U glavi mi je kosmar. Najgore od svega je kad vidis na UZV srce koje tako snazno kuca, a onda, par tjedana kasnije-nista...
Pitam se, jesam li mozda uciniti ista da spasim bebu, mislim da nisam. Hranim se zdravo, uglavnom organski i free range, ne pijem, ne pusim...i eto...al sam si zato popila danas koktel!

----------


## zadarmamica

A joj ym.bas mi je zao. :Sad: 
Jesi rekla kceri?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Kcer je znala za trudnocu od pocetka. Rekla sam da beba vise ne raste u stomaku i da nije vise ziva. Da nije bila dovoljno jaka za ovaj svijet i da ju je Isus uzeo k sebi da ju cuva za nas. Rekla sam joj da joj mozemo nabaviti psa, tako da ona ne razumije cemu takva drama kad cemo psa dobiti, a pse obozava

----------


## bubekica

YM,
jako mi je zao zbog tvog gubitka...

Oprosti sto pitam, jesi li ti radi genetske markere trombofilije?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nemam trombofiliju. Ne znaju doktori sto je. Analizirat ce bebin dnk da vide ima li tu ista, ali to je to. 
Veceras se kcer prije spavanja molila da Bog ozivi moju bebu. Srce mi se lomilo...

----------


## Ives000

Neka ti ovo tvoje malo  :Heart:  koje već imaš da snage, koliko god se teško sada osjećala po tvojom postovima vidim da nisi žena koja odustaje. Svi mi imamo put koji moramo proći, djeca biraju roditelje a ne mi djecu. Nekim mališanima je potrebno samo par tjedana života da bi ostvarili svoj put. Budi ponosna na svoje malo srćeko koje je junaćki kucalo a sada je otišlo svojim putem. Draga naša yummy uzmi si vremena koliko ti je god potrebno, uživaj u svojoj obitelji vjerujem da ćete skupa ovo preživjeti..i nekako znam da će doći srćeko koje će te poželjeti za svoju majku... drži se draga  :Kiss:

----------


## stork

*Yummy* žao mi je, znam kako ti je jer sam to prošla, ne jednom... I ja sam mislila nikad više, ali onda prođe neko vrijeme i želja je bila jača. Grlim te i mislim na tebe  :Love:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> *Yummy* žao mi je, znam kako ti je jer sam to prošla, ne jednom... I ja sam mislila nikad više, ali onda prođe neko vrijeme i želja je bila jača. Grlim te i mislim na tebe


Hvala stork, bas sam se tebe i tvog odbrojavanja sjetila. Znam da tocno znas kroz sto prolazim...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Neka ti ovo tvoje malo  koje već imaš da snage, koliko god se teško sada osjećala po tvojom postovima vidim da nisi žena koja odustaje. Svi mi imamo put koji moramo proći, djeca biraju roditelje a ne mi djecu. Nekim mališanima je potrebno samo par tjedana života da bi ostvarili svoj put. Budi ponosna na svoje malo srćeko koje je junaćki kucalo a sada je otišlo svojim putem. Draga naša yummy uzmi si vremena koliko ti je god potrebno, uživaj u svojoj obitelji vjerujem da ćete skupa ovo preživjeti..i nekako znam da će doći srćeko koje će te poželjeti za svoju majku... drži se draga


Eto, trudimo se biti zahvalni na ovome malom zivotu koji je bio sa nama samo nekoliko tjedana. prolaze mi kroz glavu rijeci jedne pjesme:
To everyone who's lost someone they love
Long before it was their time
You feel like the days you had were not enough
when you said goodbye

----------


## bubekica

Nemoras imati trombofiliju da bi neki od markera stvarao probleme.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Nemoras imati trombofiliju da bi neki od markera stvarao probleme.


Ne razumijem. Sto su markeri?

----------


## Petticoat

Yummy, zao mi je. Ne zamislivo mi je kako je tebi, meni je tesko nakon minusa na testu.,,, mogu samo zamislit kakva je to bol...Znam da ti ne znaci mnogo ali da si mi blize imala bi cvrsti zagrljaj  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## <mišica>

Yummy, ne znam sto bih ti drugo rekla osim da mi je jako zao  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> Ne razumijem. Sto su markeri?


Kopiram...

3. GENETIČKI BILJEZI TROMBOFILIJE (MUTACIJE GENA ZA FAKTORE KOAGULACIJE V I II, MTHFR ENZIMA I POLIMORFIZAM U GENU ZA INHIBITOR PLAZMINOGEN AKTIVATORA-1)

FAKTOR V LEIDEN (MUTACIJA A1691G)
FAKTOR II PROTROMBIN (MUTACIJA G20210A)
MTHFR – METILENTETRAHIDROFOLAT REDUKTAZA (MUTACIJA C677T)
PAI-1 - POLIMORFIZAM 4G/5G

----------


## LadyB

Draga Yummi, nema tih rijeci koji ce utjesiti imalo bol koju sada zivis..napisat cu to samo da si ti jedna iznimno jaka zena, puna pozitive, i tvoj duh i dugovitost, ljubav prema tvojoj obitelji se vide u svakom tvom postu od kad se tipkamo, i zato ja vjerujem da ce tvoja divna obitelj biti uz tebe i biti tvoj oslonac sada kada ga trebas. Mi smo tu o dalje za tebe i u nasim si mislima..
Saljem ti tople zagrljaje

----------


## bubekica

YM,
reci mi ako ne zelis da kopam... Jel postoji sansa da provjeris da li su ti radjene te pretrage?

----------


## *sunshine*

Draga Yummy, iskreno mi je jako zao,drzi se draga.

----------


## zasad skulirana

:Crying or Very sad:  ufff,jako mi je zao Yummy....nema trenutno rijeci utjehe osim one floskule: vrijeme lijeci...

ja sam imala blighted ovum prije nego sam dobila curicu,u cca 7TT ...imala sam samo test za potvrdu i bila ugovorila 1vi pregled na kojeg nisam stigla...mozda mi je zato bilo lakse to sve podnijeti,jer nisam vidjela UZV ni srcanu akciju...

sad cete reci da nisam normalna,ali ja sam neki dan gledala koji se cajevi piju da bi se potaknulo prirodno ciscenje maternice i izbjegla kiretaza...zlu ne trebalo...
moram biti spremna za sve ishode...isto kao sto cu,kad dodje vrijeme za to,unaprijed nabaviti sns set,oksitocin u spreju itd...sve sto mislim da bi mi pomoglo da ne zaribam u dojenju ko' 1. put...

----------


## stork

Bubekica, znam da hoćeš pomoći, ali mislim da je sada daleko važnije da se Yummy fizički i psihički posloži pa ako je bude uopće interesiralo, kada vrijeme zaliječi frišku ranu, neka onda ide dalje čačkati po dijagnozama.

----------


## ivana.sky

Jamimami, ne mogu ti opisati koliko mi je zao...  :Love:   :Love:  dosla bi i zagrlila te cvrsto, cvrsto...

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica, znam da hoćeš pomoći, ali mislim da je sada daleko važnije da se Yummy fizički i psihički posloži pa ako je bude uopće interesiralo, kada vrijeme zaliječi frišku ranu, neka onda ide dalje čačkati po dijagnozama.


Znam mila, zato sam je i pitala da mi kaze ako ne zeli, ali potaklo me to sto je napisala dal je mogla sto uciniti po pitanju prehrane i ponasanja u trudnoci... Ne zelim da sebi nesto predbacuje.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Kava i ostali napitci su posluženi !

YM :grouphug:

----------


## Sandra1971

Jutro svima! YM žao mi je.... novim trudnicama čestitam od  :Heart:  Mami2, ne brini zbog vrkute u FemisanA kapima.... meni su ciklusi bilo 20-22 dana pa od kako sam njih počela piti su 28-30, najkraće nekad 25, tako da vrkuta u njima ne skraćuje cikluse, već ih regulira da bude sve u normali

----------


## Petticoat

Jutro zene, prvo kavica, pa onda cajevi, koja zeli neka se posluzi i cajevima( vrkuta, marulja :Smile:  )



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zasad skulirana

'jutro cure...

sad ispada da sam si zadnjim postom prizvala nevolje...jutros ful jaki proljev,jedva do wc-a stigla i kad sam se brisala bilo je i krvi.... :Sad:  ne smedjeg nego bas krvi...
ostala sam doma i cekam razvoj dogadjaja...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure! !!!!!

Ne javljam se jer imam trenutno tri radna mjesta i samo radim po cijele dane! 

Ionako ovaj mjesec idemo u prirodni postupak, pa mi nije mjesto ovdje!

Samo sam vam htjela uliti nadu: spermiogram MM se s oligoasteno popravio na normo! Božje čudo! Jer ništa nije koristio niti radio što prije nije! Još samo da ostanem trudna! !!!

----------


## bubekica

skulirana,
nazovi gin, vjerojatno ce te staviti na progesteronsku terapiju, a ako imas doma duphastona mozes odmah popiti. Miruj sto vise mozes...
Vibram da bude sve ok i saljem hug...

----------


## LadyB

> 'jutro cure...
> 
> sad ispada da sam si zadnjim postom prizvala nevolje...jutros ful jaki proljev,jedva do wc-a stigla i kad sam se brisala bilo je i krvi.... ne smedjeg nego bas krvi...
> ostala sam doma i cekam razvoj dogadjaja...


Draga ne znam jesi vidjela moj post da je na kraju meni gin rekla da ja njoj ipak dodem zbog ono malo smedeg na ulosku..
Ajde ti nazovi svog doktora ipak za svaki slucaj

----------


## bubekica

anka,
super super vijest! Kakve su bile brojke prije? Da ne zachetavamo, pisi mi na pp.

----------


## zasad skulirana

nemam doma nista,nisam nikad to pila...moj ginic je pvt i ne radi nego popodne,trebala bi uskoro vozit MMa na apt,ide mi na brod a i stalno trcim na wc tako da mi je posjet neizvediv.... jedino da mi se on sad zaleti u apoteku dok je jos doma da mi kupi nesto od toga sto spominjete,moze li to bez recepta?

ali sad kad sam bila zadnji put na wc-u bas ima ful svjeze crvene krvi,nije to nikakav spotting ni smedji iscjedak,po meni je to to....

----------


## tetagogolina

*YM*, baš mi je žao draga, ne postoje riječi utjehe.... :Love:

----------


## LadyB

> nemam doma nista,nisam nikad to pila...moj ginic je pvt i ne radi nego popodne,trebala bi uskoro vozit MMa na apt,ide mi na brod a i stalno trcim na wc tako da mi je posjet neizvediv.... jedino da mi se on sad zaleti u apoteku dok je jos doma da mi kupi nesto od toga sto spominjete,moze li to bez recepta?
> 
> ali sad kad sam bila zadnji put na wc-u bas ima ful svjeze crvene krvi,nije to nikakav spotting ni smedji iscjedak,po meni je to to....


Joj jel imaš broj moba od privatnika? barem da mu opišeš što se događa?...

----------


## tetagogolina

zasad skulirana, ne znam šta bi ti rekla...možda si imala i neki hematomić koji je od naprezanja pukao, možda još nije gotovo....javi se svakako ginu popodne

----------


## LadyB

> *LadyB*,jel spomenula endometrij,sluznicu? 
> I,kolko ti inače traju ciklusi,podsjeti me ..
> Jesi danas izvadila i betu?


je i sve je kako treba biti i navodi na trudnoću. Moji ciklusi su uglavnom 29-30 dana redovito.
Betu mi je rekla da ne trebam vaditi jer mi test sad već debelo pozitivan crte su full tamne (donijela ja njoj od tog jutra da vidi  :Smile:  ) pa ću izvaditi betu dan prije tog idućeg pregleda da vidimo jel odgovara sve onome što vidi na UVZ i obratno. rekla mi je samo da malo usporim ovih dana,
Jel ima nešto što trebam još pitati ili obratiti pažnju?

----------


## bubekica

*ZS* mozda neka od prijateljica koja je nedavno bila trudna ima da ti donese? vidim da si na jugu, znaci nisi iz zg... ja imam, al ti ne mogu poslati na vrijeme...

----------


## zadarmamica

Koji si grad?ja imam duphastona 14komada mi je ostalo.

----------


## tetagogolina

i meni ostalo duphastona, ja u st......al isto ne bi sama ništa uzimala na svoju ruku bez da čujem doktora.....a kad ga čuješ možeš u ljekarni napravit posudbu dok im ne doneseš recept

----------


## Ives000

Curke moje evo da vas i ja pozdravim.Rucak napravljen, kava popijena...  ZS draga, odi na ginekologiju u bolnicu ili na hitnu ako tvoj doktror ne radi... oni te moraju primit.

----------


## žužy

Ajmo *Yummy*,jako mi žao..  :Sad:  :Love: 
Taman se malo opustiš jer kao u 12. tt si...i onda šok.

----------


## žužy

> je i sve je kako treba biti i navodi na trudnoću. Moji ciklusi su uglavnom 29-30 dana redovito.
> Betu mi je rekla da ne trebam vaditi jer mi test sad već debelo pozitivan crte su full tamne (donijela ja njoj od tog jutra da vidi  ) pa ću izvaditi betu dan prije tog idućeg pregleda da vidimo jel odgovara sve onome što vidi na UVZ i obratno. rekla mi je samo da malo usporim ovih dana,
> Jel ima nešto što trebam još pitati ili obratiti pažnju?


Da,nema šanse da se išta vidlo sa tim tt...a testić ti je bio rano pozitivan i to poprilično,pa možda je bila ranija ovulacija ili implantacija i za tjedan dana bi več trebali vidjeti mrvicu u maternici.
Mislim da sad možeš samo čekati dok ne dođe vrijeme dogovorenog uzv-a.  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      10.02.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  39.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36.dc ll
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   32.dc ll
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Cool: 

*
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   23.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   19.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   2.dc*

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

joj, tužne vijesti  :Sad: 

*yummy mummy Ives000* je tako lijepo, divno napisala, potpisujem njezine riječi. samo polako, vrijeme ti je, iako ti se sada ne čini tako, prijatelj. grlim... 

*zasad skulirana* nemoj odmah negativno, crne misli privlače lošu energiju (ovo pišem pod opasnosti da ispadnem luda  :Grin: ), ajde pozitivno, možda je crijevna viroza i možda je hemeroid, ranica u crijevima, eto ja bih to pomislila.... 


*lady* polako, dan po dan, sigurna sam da će idući pregled biti pun radosti! dobro ti je rekla ginekologica, samo polako i biti će sve ok.

----------


## žužy

*zasad skulirana* , :fige:  da ipak nije gotovo. Drži se..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zasad skulirana

ma ja sam cure prije nego sam odvela MMa na apt morala tampon stavit koliko je pocelo curit....i sis mi je ljubavna rekla ko ti,da nije iz crijeva.. :Smile: 
da me ful boli,otisla bi negdje (kad mi se tako dogodio blighted od boli sam se skoro onesvjestila),ovako nema potrebe....

zuzy,necemo jos danas ali sutra ako i dalje budem krvarila pisat ces mi 2DC...

----------


## tetagogolina

ja bi isto na tvom mjestu popodne u doktora

----------


## zadarmamica

Nebi tila ali...mozda je bila biokemijska.ili hematom.

----------


## Petticoat

Pa moras vidjeti sto ce biti, mozda je normalno krvarenje, ne mora bit da je sve gotovo, neke zene znaju i par mj. krvariti kada trebaju dobiti. Ja sam u pocetku krvarila i otisla u Petrovu na hitnu, nije jos ni srceko pocelo kucati,  5+ sam bila trudna, dobila duphaston i strogo mirovanje, mozda mi je to i spasilo trudnocu, kasnije je bilo sve ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

*z s*,gle,jest da je još jako rano i svjesna si svih opcija. Zbilja navijamo za onu najpozitivniju od svih,a to bi bilo pucanje žilice kod gniježđenja.
Moj primjer..sa ravno 6 tt sam tako prokrvarila,sa čistom crvenom krvi ,da mi je sve na madrac prešlo. To jutro na uzv se nije vidio hematom,a 2 dana nakon je viđen ogroman,oko ploda.
Ako možeš,otiđi negdje da te pogledaju na uzv. Ako je suđeno da ode,po tankoj sluznici to se bude vidjelo. 
A možda se pozitivno iznenadiš.

----------


## žužy

Da,*nestrpljiva anka*,skinula sam te sa liste pošto ideš u postupak.
Neka je sretno i uspješno! I sendam malo pozitive za plusić..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni konačno stigao nalaz pape,nakon ravno 2 mj. i sve ok  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyB

Draga *ZS* nećemo ti držat prodike jer ti sama znaš kako se osjećaš, ali cure su napisale isto što i sama mislim. Pa makar i bila na kraju biokemijska, i ti se dobro nosila s tim, zbog svih drugih mogucih scenarija odlazak doktoru nemoj preskočiti...na kraju, možda i nije sve gotovo, osobno znam da žene sa sličnom pričom kao što je Petticoat, gdje je mirovanje i duphaston na kraju spasilo trudnoću. Jest da je rano i sve mi znamo kolike su nam šanse ili ne...ali jedan odlazak doktoru ili poziv, to je sve što možeš u ovom trenu.

----------


## LadyB

> Da,nema šanse da se išta vidlo sa tim tt...a testić ti je bio rano pozitivan i to poprilično,pa možda je bila ranija ovulacija ili implantacija i za tjedan dana bi več trebali vidjeti mrvicu u maternici.
> Mislim da sad možeš samo čekati dok ne dođe vrijeme dogovorenog uzv-a.


Odlično da je papa super!

eh, da...*čekanje- naš omiljen hoby* ovdje u odbrojavanju
prema mojoj računici s obzirom kada smo imali odnose, mislim da je do oplodnje došlo 25.1., test je bio rano pozitivan jer je to onaj osjetljiv (10) pa je ubralo odmah. Ja i dalje pratim svaki dan kako se crta deblja i deblja,sad je tamna kao i ona kontrolna  :Smile:  pa računam HCG se množi  :Smile: 
ali sve na stranu, osjećam se dobro za sada...malo su mi cice krenule bit osjetljive ali sasvim drugačije od PMS cicobolje, to je za sada sve od novosti...

e da, dobila sam neki jelovnik kao primjer zdrave prehrane u trudnoći - pa to izgleda kao dijeta za manekenke!!! :Shock:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav zene! Eto, zelim se zahvalilti svima vama na podrsci i lijepim rijecima. Trenutno se nadamo nekom cudu.
Bubek, svi su nalazi gotovi osim DNK-njemu uvijek treba dulje, ali ce uzeti DNK iz bebe isto, tako da cemo znati brze o cemu je rijec jer se taj navodno lakse iscita. Iskreno, trenutno mi se ne kopa po nalazima, to cu istraziti kasnije.
Sto se operacije tice, je li kiretaza isto sto i usisavanje? Ovdje bi mi trebali zapravo usisati bebu. Ne kuzim se tocno u te termine, ali znam da ce me skroz uspavati. Probudit cu se kad bu sve gotovo.

----------


## bubekica

blah, koja terminologija  :Sad: 
Kiretaza je struganje sluznice maternice, nije isto kao i vakuum ciscenje...
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_aspiration

----------


## stork

YM s 11tt je prevelika beba za aspiraciju, osim ako nije već otišla ranije pa je manja, a sad se
tek ustanovilo, ali kad te istružu i onako posaugaju ostatke, bljak osjećaj niš ne boli, ali nekaj se osjeti, ja nisam htjela opću ni prošli ni pretprošli put, čak sam sama vozila doma, dr se hvatala za glavu jer mi je dala Dolantin. Na koncu, bitno da te dobro počiste da ništa ne ostane i da ne nastanu neke dodatne komplikacije (meni se dr nasmijala kad sam rekla: nemojte mi sad još prodati i Ashermana! - iako svakom kiretažom raste rizik...). 
No, da ne zachatavam... Nije grozno fizički, a za kasnije smo ti mi tu...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala curke. Beba se prestala razvijati nakon 7 tt. Amnio vrecica odgovara 11tt. Doktor je objasnio da, premda je beba prestala rasti, amnio vrecica je nastavila i zato tijelo i dalje misli da sam trudna. Rekao je da budu samo posaugali bebu i nakon toga organizirali ukop, zajedno sa drugim bebama koje su prerano izgubljene. Da li je neka od vas prosla to usisavanje? Znam da ce me uspavati, pa necu nista osijetiti, ali, zanima me sto me ceka poslije.

----------


## Ives000

Hm.. iskreno ne znam što se dalje događa i što savjetuju. Pretpostavljam da je savjet isti kao i za kiretažu.

----------


## Ives000

Vjerojatno ćeš morati mirovat neko vrijeme i odgodit novu trudnoću par mj. Do god dana, ali ako hoćeš raspitat ću ti se kod kume (radi na ginekologiji kao med. Sestra)..drži e draga. Samo hrabro.

ZS Kako si nam ti?

----------


## Ginger

YM jako, jako mi je zao  :Sad: 
drzi se!

skulirana odi na pregled
govorim ti iz iskustva dvije trudnoce s oooobilnim krvarenjima, u drugoj cak i cijela petodnevna "menstruacija" (igrom slucaja sam saznala da sam ipak trudna i nastavila terapiju progesteronom)

----------


## zasad skulirana

a eto,imam pesimisticnog ginica,kad sam mu sve ispricala samo mi je rekao da iduci put ne piskim prerano test i da se vidimo iduci tjedan na folikulometriji...(u pon ga zovem da ugovorimo termin vjerojatno to isto jutro ili uto)
culi smo se u 19h00, meni teku slapovi nijagare od jutros kad je krenulo....

sise,odnosno bradavice me vise ne bole....(a bilo je tako da nisam mogla pidjamu obuc)
mucnina je prestala,ali i dalje nemam teka pa nisam cijeli dan nista pojela (od dorucka) no to pripisujem cjelodnevnom proljevu i sve se mislim da on nije bio razlog mucnini....

YM, meni taj postupak zvuci kao manje traumatican za maternicu od kiretaze...valjda zato tako i rade....
ja bi radije odabrala opcu.... :Love:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> a eto,imam pesimisticnog ginica,kad sam mu sve ispricala samo mi je rekao da iduci put ne piskim prerano test i da se vidimo iduci tjedan na folikulometriji...(u pon ga zovem da ugovorimo termin vjerojatno to isto jutro ili uto)
> culi smo se u 19h00, meni teku slapovi nijagare od jutros kad je krenulo....
> 
> sise,odnosno bradavice me vise ne bole....(a bilo je tako da nisam mogla pidjamu obuc)
> mucnina je prestala,ali i dalje nemam teka pa nisam cijeli dan nista pojela (od dorucka) no to pripisujem cjelodnevnom proljevu i sve se mislim da on nije bio razlog mucnini....
> 
> YM, meni taj postupak zvuci kao manje traumatican za maternicu od kiretaze...valjda zato tako i rade....
> ja bi radije odabrala opcu....


I ja cu opcu. Posebice zato sto ju zdravstveno pokriva. ZS, bas mi je zao radi tvog gubitka. Znam da smo sve nestrpljive da sto ranije saznamo da smo trudne, ali nekad je bolje ne znati i misliti da je menga. Drzi se!

----------


## Ives000

Z S, javi nam kako se situacija bude odvijala.. nadam se da će sve biti ok.  Mojoj sestrićni je bilo tako i morala je ležat tjedan dana ništ ne radit odmarat i krvarenje se povuklo..pila je uz to i duphastone.

----------


## Ribica 1

Draga Yummy jako mi je žao, znam kako je. Znam da ne postoje riječi koje bi pomogle u ovom trenutku. Što se tiče usisavanja prošla sam dvaput. Prvi put bez anestezije, prebolno iskustvo, a drugi put opća anestezija. S općom anestezijom prenoćila u bolnici, dobila antibiotik i čuvala se doma 3 dana. Imala sam neki mali iscjedak par dana i to je to. Fizički me ništa nije bolilo, ali bol koju sam osjećala... nitko tko nije prošao ne zna kako boli bez obzira što kažu.  Praznina i osjećaj krivnje, gdje sam pogriješila? zašto meni? što sam skrivila? Odgovori jednostavno ne postoje. Nemoj kriviti sebe kao što sam ja. Uzmi si vremena, opusti se i skupi snagae za krenuti dalje. Šaljem veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Z S, javi nam kako se situacija bude odvijala.. nadam se da će sve biti ok.  Mojoj sestrićni je bilo tako i morala je ležat tjedan dana ništ ne radit odmarat i krvarenje se povuklo..pila je uz to i duphastone.


a u kojem je tjednu bila? vjerojatno dosta dalje od mene,jer nema sanse da se uslijed velikog krvarenja nesto zadrzi nakon samo 2-3TT!
(meni je O bila cca 20DC a danas mi je 36DC)

----------


## Ives000

Nekih 7 tjedana ..tek je saznala da je trudna i nakon 3 dana vrisak iz kupaone... bila je baš taj dan kod mene. ODMAH smo zvali gonekologa i rekao je da odmah legne i da netko dodje po tablete ( duphastone ) .. poćela je to pit i eto sad ima dečkića od 8 god  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

dobro jutro curke,

evo pijem bijelu kavu i kuham ako će još netko mi pravit društvo...

*ZS* nadam se da si dobro, javi kako se situacija odvija...

*Yummi* šaljem vibre da sve prođe što manje bolno...

----------


## MAMI 2

JUtrooooo!

Komadi kava , kakao, čajevi !

----------


## stork

Jutro! Može meni kakao, tnx!
Jeste vidjele Mumin novi potpis? "9.2.2015. imamo +, 10.2.2015 ß=142" Toliko sam tulila na onom topiku gdje se vibralo za Lovru, a jučer kad sam ovo vidjela znala sam da joj je njen Mali princ poslao najljepšu moguću utjehu pa sam opet tulila (ah, ti hormoni...) Tako mi je drago, k'o da se radi o nekom mom najrođenijem, a ženicu nisam nikad ni upoznala.
YM ~~~~~~~~~~ sve znaš!

----------


## LadyB

> Jutro! Može meni kakao, tnx!
> Jeste vidjele Mumin novi potpis? "9.2.2015. imamo +, 10.2.2015 ß=142" Toliko sam tulila na onom topiku gdje se vibralo za Lovru, a jučer kad sam ovo vidjela znala sam da joj je njen Mali princ poslao najljepšu moguću utjehu pa sam opet tulila (ah, ti hormoni...) Tako mi je drago, k'o da se radi o nekom mom najrođenijem, a ženicu nisam nikad ni upoznala.
> YM ~~~~~~~~~~ sve znaš!


Koje lijepe vijesti  :Smile: 

Kako si ti? kako napreduje t?

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutro! Može meni kakao, tnx!
> Jeste vidjele Mumin novi potpis? "9.2.2015. imamo +, 10.2.2015 ß=142" Toliko sam tulila na onom topiku gdje se vibralo za Lovru, a jučer kad sam ovo vidjela znala sam da joj je njen Mali princ poslao najljepšu moguću utjehu pa sam opet tulila (ah, ti hormoni...) Tako mi je drago, k'o da se radi o nekom mom najrođenijem, a ženicu nisam nikad ni upoznala.
> YM ~~~~~~~~~~ sve znaš!


Ajme nisam vidjela, o HB, ajme suze mi krenule.

----------


## ivchica30

drage moje, evo da vas i ja pozdravim, mi usli ulazimo u 8tj, zasada sve ok... VI sve koje ste bile trudne kakve ste simptome imale u ovome dijelu, u ovome periodu? meni je sve novo, stalno mislim da nekaj nije ok jer nemam nikakvih specificnih simptoma... utjesite me malo, jos imamo 2 tjedna do prvog slikanja  :Smile: ...

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      11.02.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  40.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  37.dc ll
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   33.dc ll
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Cool: 

*
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   24.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   20.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   3.dc*

----------


## žužy

Hej curke....
*z s*,kako si danas? Nisam te htjela spustiti dolje,ne još..dok neudeš sigurna da je to menga. Javi.  :Love: 
*ivchica30* ,kako idu dani  :Very Happy:  več si tolko! Uživaj laganini,bude brzo prošlo i ova dva tjedna!
*<mišica>*,di si nestala?
I big kis *Mumi*! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ives000

Opet ja kasnim na kavu!!  :facepalm: 
Ivchica30, na žalost nisam nikad bila trudna pa ti ja baš ne bi znala dati neki mudar savjet  :neznam: 
..ali mislim da svaka žena proživljava trunoću na svoj naćin..neke do kraja trudnoće šize zbog pretjeranih simptoma, neke izlaze s tim na kraj, dok neke ni ne znaju da su trudne dok god im se beba ne javi  :Bouncing: 
Samo opušteno..i šaljem pozitivne vibre  :Sing:

----------


## žužy

*Ives*,ima kod tebe kaj novoga..? Piš-piš...  :Aparatic:

----------


## Petticoat

Jutro cure!
Da ives ajde piski, raspolozi nas malo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

Malo me prpa  :scared: 
Sakrila sam test od sebe da se ne dovedem u napast.  :iskušenje: 
Konkretno mislim piškit na Valentinovo ako 13.tog ne dodje "glupaća"  :Raspa: 
U svakom slućaju vama prvo javljam  :Wink:

----------


## kudri

ajme, i mene je mumina vijewt rapslakala od sreće!! Mali lavić je poslao novu bebicu ili se čak sam uselio u novo tijelo!! ajme, ajme! divno!!

----------


## kudri

Cure moje, da se pojadam malo!Danas sam bila kod dr. Radakovića na konzultacijama. Uglavno, on bi svakako radio laparoskopiju zbog lošeg HSG nalaza (desni teško prohodan, lijevi neprohodan), a čak je spomenuo vađenje jajovoda, podvezivanja i svašta nešto!! Užas!! Kao, ako ne operaciji vidi da je stanje jajovoda toliko loše, bi svakako to napravio da makne rizik eventualne vanmaterične...Zgorzila sam se i sad ne znam što radim. Doktorica Jukić na VV je odmah obacila laparo kao mogućnost i rekal da idemo u postupak. Dr. Bauman koji je radio HSG također ne bi laparo, a dr. Radaković bi jer kaže nema smisla išta raditi ako su jajovodi zaista toliko loši. I, kaj sad da radim?? Košmar mi je u glavi

----------


## bubekica

*kudri* a da za to otvoris temu na potpomognutoj?

----------


## žužy

> dr. Radaković bi jer kaže nema smisla išta raditi ako su jajovodi zaista toliko loši.


Za IVF postupak je nebitno u kakvom stanju su jajovodi,jer se oni zaobilaze u čitavoj priči.
*kudri*,razmisli što želite..kakvi su vam planovi. Ako želite još pokušavati prirodno,predlažem laparo.
Ako ne želite gubiti vrijeme,moj savjet je dr. Jukić i IVF.
Ali da,piši o tome na potpomognutoj...  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*žužy* zaobilaze se, al moze svjedeno bit vanmatenicna, a i hidrosalpings eventualan bi mogao radit probleme.

----------


## žužy

Zabila na eventualni hidros.,da,možda bolje da ode na laparo.  :Undecided:  Bez obzira na daljnji tok i procedure oko zatrudnjivanja.
A vanmat. je fakat rijetka kod IVF-a...znam da je moguča,ali o tome moram priznati ni malo ne razmišljam.

----------


## xavii

Curke, ja danas pisnula test i zabrijala sam da vidim dr crticu, tj vidi se nesto al ne znam jel stvarno crtica ili ona linija isparavanja.  pokusala sam uslikati al ne ide bas. Ugl jel se vama to dogadjalo? Ja mislim da ja to vidim od silne zelje, al u svakom slucaju ujutro cu ponoviti. Treba mi netko realan jer ja to definitivni nisam   :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

Xavii moguće je svašta  :Smile:   probaj ponovit test za par dana

----------


## žužy

*xavii* ,pokušaj sliknuti na dobrom svijetlu..moralo bi se vidjeti. Ja znam okinuti 200 put dok ne dobim da se vidi  :Wink: 
I  :fige:  da je to prava crtica!

----------


## bubekica

Xavii, ak ima nesto i slikas da nije mutno (bolje malo iz daljine nego skroz blizu), mi cemo to vidjet  :Laughing: 
Podsjecam da ne smijemo tu lijepit slike, stavi na imageshack ili sl.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zadarmamica

Evo da vas i ja pozdravim.sutra smo vec 22tt  :Smile:  moja curka plese unutra .
Zelim i vama isto to.  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

i.imgur.com/JKKFArI.jpg evo ga, al mislim da nije to prava crtica, nego samo odsjaj. Vidjet cemo sutra.

----------


## xavii

p.s. slobodno napisite da sam luda jer tu nema nista, nejte se ustrucavati  :Laughing:

----------


## tetagogolina

xavii, čini se da fali komad linka, ponovi link

----------


## kudri

ja vidim obris!cure, sori što sam postala ovdje, ali kako se s vama družim najduže, htjela sam se samo malo požaliti.ali samo još jedno pitanje, hidrosalpings se vidi na UZV? Bila sam i na 3d i nitko mi to nije nikada spomenuo

----------


## kudri

piše da se to dijagnosticira na hsg. tako da pretpostavljam da to nemam jer se nigdje nije spominjalo

----------


## kudri

zvala sam jednu dobru privatnu doktoricu koja mi je rekla da odem u postupak ako bude sve ok i da laparo uvijek stignem!Tako da idem jedan postupak odraditi kod dr. Jukić na VV! Inače, dr. Radaković mi je baš sjeo, a i ta privatnica kaže da je on puno bolji stručnjak, pa da se ipak prebacim kod njega.

----------


## tetagogolina

> ja vidim obris!


kako si otvorila sliku???

----------


## xavii

Tetagogoglina kopiraj ovo od i do iza jpg i trebalo bi otvoriti

----------


## Ives000

*Xavii* draga ja isto probala označit i otvorit ali ništa..kaže greška u linku

----------


## tetagogolina

> Tetagogoglina kopiraj ovo od i do iza jpg i trebalo bi otvoriti


Pretraga - i.imgur.com/JKKFArI.jpg - nije pronašla niti jedan dokument.  :Sad:

----------


## xavii

Samo dok dodjem do kompa pa cu ponoviti jer meni otvara

----------


## kudri

meni isto otvara normalno. probaj s nekim drugim browserom (ja otvaram sa internet explorerom)

----------


## žužy

*http://i.imgur.com/JKKFArI.jpg* - ovo uguglajte.
Vidim crticu  :Very Happy:  Jest slaba al je tu. I s razlogom! 
*xavii*,ponovi sutra s jutarnjim urinom.

Sad vidim da netreba uguglati,drito odavde vodi na sliku  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> ja vidim obris!cure, sori što sam postala ovdje, ali kako se s vama družim najduže, htjela sam se samo malo požaliti.ali samo još jedno pitanje, hidrosalpings se vidi na UZV? Bila sam i na 3d i nitko mi to nije nikada spomenuo


Zato smo tu,da nam se požališ  :Love:  Samo,znaš da ne smijemo tu o mpo.
A hidros, se mislim može vidjeti i na uzv,ako gleda dobro oko. Tak da mislim da je to kod tebe isključeno. Ali nikad se nezna,naravno.

----------


## ivchica30

Ajme meni koliko trudnica pa to je divno!!!

----------


## ivchica30

> Hej curke....
> *z s*,kako si danas? Nisam te htjela spustiti dolje,ne još..dok neudeš sigurna da je to menga. Javi. 
> *ivchica30* ,kako idu dani  več si tolko! Uživaj laganini,bude brzo prošlo i ova dva tjedna!
> *<mišica>*,di si nestala?
> I big kis *Mumi*!


Zuzi si vidla, nekak sam jos uvije zgubljena i ne vjerujem dok ne dodje taj 23! jedva cekam da se slikamo!!!

----------


## bubekica

Vidi seeeee!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

ajmeee, sad ću ispast partybraker al ja ne vidim....vidim samo kontrolnu....možda je slabiji kut, al ponovi ti sutra ujutro piš-piš

----------


## xavii

Ja isto nisam sigurna haaha al neću se veseliti dok se ne bude vidjela iz aviona tako da budemo vidjeli stanje popodne i sutra jer sam naravno MM-u odmah rekla da kupi još dva haha

----------


## Ives000

Xavii uspijela sam otvorit.. i ja sam vidjela osjenćanu crticu ... :D sretno.!!! Javi kakvi su rezultati kasnije

----------


## LadyB

> Ja isto nisam sigurna haaha al neću se veseliti dok se ne bude vidjela iz aviona tako da budemo vidjeli stanje popodne i sutra jer sam naravno MM-u odmah rekla da kupi još dva haha


Ma vidim ju!!!!!! Tako je i meni bila sirota jer je bilo rano ali tu je!!!!!
Jeeeeeeee!!!!

----------


## zadarmamica

Vidim ju.takva je meni bila prije dana ocekivane m.

----------


## tetagogolina

e ja onda definitivno moram nabavit naočale  :Laughing: 

možda posljedica trudnoće- oslabljen vid

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> drage moje, evo da vas i ja pozdravim, mi usli ulazimo u 8tj, zasada sve ok... VI sve koje ste bile trudne kakve ste simptome imale u ovome dijelu, u ovome periodu? meni je sve novo, stalno mislim da nekaj nije ok jer nemam nikakvih specificnih simptoma... utjesite me malo, jos imamo 2 tjedna do prvog slikanja ...


Samo se opusti! Nastoj zivjeti u trenutku. Nitko ne zna sto sutra donosi, ali danas si trudna i sve je u redu. Uzivaj u tome!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Cure, samo da javim. Bila sam na UZV danas. Beba je mrtva, iz kojeg god kuta da gledas, nema nicega,samo bezivotno tijelo. Ipak, ovaj put jako smo dobro uspijeli vidjeti lice i reci jos jednom ZBogom! U petak idem na operaciju.

----------


## maybe---

Skupi snage YM, zelim ti da se cim prije oporavis! Jos jednom - jako mi je zao..  :Love:

----------


## xavii

Yummy drzi se, ne znam sta drugo da ti kazem...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala drage na podrsci! Nastojim izvuci nesto dobro iz ove tregedije. Svi koji ce doci na sprovod su zamoljeni da ne donose cvijece niti svijece, nego umjesto toga uplate novac ili odnesu odjecu, sredstva u dom za napustenu djecicu. Njima je potrebnija ljudska toplina, nego mojoj bebi cvijece. Ionako, tamo gdje je moja beba otisla ima cvijeca takvog, kakvo nije nikad vidjeno na kugli Zemaljskoj.
Isto tako, ako je nekoj od vas na srcu, mozda da prilozite kakvu donaciju u udrugu Betlehem, koja pomaze napustenim majkama. Bilo da se radi o kojoj kunici ili kakvoj skromnoj potrepstini (sampon, ulosci, pelene).
Nazalost, ne mozemo nista uciniti za nasu voljenu djecicu koju su neke od nas, zajedno sa mnom izgubile, ali, eto, barem mozemo pomoci zivoj djecici i njihovim majkama koje su u velikoj potrebi.
Ljubim vas sve i javit cu kako je prosla operacija!

----------


## Ives000

*yummy* naša,  :Heart:  želim ti brz oporavak i mir u duši. Znaš onu staru .." poslje svake kiše, uvijek sunce svane".... i bit će tako. Sigurna sam. Šaljem ti  :Saint:  da te ćuvaju i da ti pomognu.

----------


## zasad skulirana

YM, zbunila si me,sprovod? Kakva je praksa vani (cini mi se da si ti u Irskoj), rijec je o bebi od 7tt (tada si rekla da je stao razvoj,jeli tako?),tehnicki embriju...Sto se radi sa ostatcima nakon postupka,ovdje je to (grozno zvuci) samo medicinski otpad ... :Sad: 

Žužy,stavi me molim te u donji dom, 2DC, curim i dalje,ne obilato ko jucer ali to je menga,nema sumnje....ovaj ciklus odmaram,krecemo u ozujku u akciju kad se MM vrati...

Nazalost,eto mucnine ipak nisam umisljala no bile su opravdane posve drugim razlogom - crijevnom virozom...vec 2 dana imam zestoki proljev,skoro nista ne mogu jesti i odmah trcim na wc... :Sad:  maoprije sam pojela malo kompota od jabuke,dize mi se zeludac a u crijevima se sprema revolucija...uffff....

Kudri, rado bi nesto komentirala ali ja sam tabula rasa za MPO, srecom imas Žužy.... :Smile: 

Lady,a da otvoris novo odbrojavanje?????

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> YM, zbunila si me,sprovod? Kakva je praksa vani (cini mi se da si ti u Irskoj), rijec je o bebi od 7tt (tada si rekla da je stao razvoj,jeli tako?),tehnicki embriju...Sto se radi sa ostatcima nakon postupka,ovdje je to (grozno zvuci) samo medicinski otpad ...
> 
> Žužy,stavi me molim te u donji dom, 2DC, curim i dalje,ne obilato ko jucer ali to je menga,nema sumnje....ovaj ciklus odmaram,krecemo u ozujku u akciju kad se MM vrati...
> 
> Nazalost,eto mucnine ipak nisam umisljala no bile su opravdane posve drugim razlogom - crijevnom virozom...vec 2 dana imam zestoki proljev,skoro nista ne mogu jesti i odmah trcim na wc... maoprije sam pojela malo kompota od jabuke,dize mi se zeludac a u crijevima se sprema revolucija...uffff....
> 
> Kudri, rado bi nesto komentirala ali ja sam tabula rasa za MPO, srecom imas Žužy....
> 
> Lady,a da otvoris novo odbrojavanje?????


Da, zivim u Irskoj. Ovdje se zivot cijeni od samoga zaceca i na gubitak u bilom kojem stadiju se gleda kao na gubitak jednog ljudskog zivota. Zena moze odluciti hoce li dijete sama pokopati ili to moze prepustiti bolnici. Ako bolnica organizira ukop, tada je on besplatan, ali bude svaki drugi mjesec. Preminuli embriji i fetusi se cuvaju u posebnom frizideru i polazu u zajednicku grobnicu. Svecenik, bilo koje krscanske denominacije vodi sprovod i daje majkama da se posljednji put pozdrave sa svojim voljenim djetetom. 
Osobno vjerujem da bez obzira na stav majke o tome kada zapocinje ljudski zivot, ovaj ritual ima terapeutski ucinak. Posebice zato, sto, kad izgubis bebu, cesto nailazis na neshvacanje i rijeci: pa nije to bilo nista, samo neka mrvica i sl. Nekada i gubitak mrvice moze slomiti tvoju dusu i razbiti tvoje snove u komadice. Na ovaj nacin, svaka majka ima priliku dostojanstveno zaliti i oprostiti se od svoje, prerano zavrsene trudnoce.

ZS, bas mi je zao sto si procurila. Nadam se da je ovo generalna proba prije jedne sretne i duuuuge trudnoce sa sretnim zavrsetkom.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

YM i ZS  :grouphug: 

Kava po običaju kuhana!

----------


## <mišica>

> *<mišica>*,di si nestala?


Nisam nestala, tu sam, pratim vas iz sjene...
Evo pišnula sam test, nema druge crtice ni u naznakama... vidjet ću ako ne dođe do ponedjeljka idem kod dr, pa da opet krenem s duphastonom.

----------


## xavii

I ja sam uradila test, nema nista danas  :Sad:  a jutros me bas boli trbuh, tako da bi mogla procuriti svaki cas..

----------


## <mišica>

Ja sam bila sigurna da ću jučer dobiti jer me prekjučer nešto šarafilo dolje (iako toga inače nemam), a jučer sam svako malo išla na wc provjeravati, nekak sam imala filing da curkam...

----------


## <mišica>

> Ja sam bila sigurna da ću jučer dobiti jer me prekjučer nešto šarafilo dolje (iako toga inače nemam), a jučer sam svako malo išla na wc provjeravati, nekak sam imala filing da curkam...


A i temp mi je bila pala...

----------


## xavii

Joj i meni je tako, idem svako malo provjeriti, a nista.. ni + ni M  :Cekam:

----------


## <mišica>

Koliko tebi inače traju ciklusi?

----------


## Ives000

Dobro jutro! Napokon uranim na forum da stignem na kavu kad ono nitko ju nije skuhao...  :gaah:   možda sutra uspijem  :Laughing: 
*Xavii* ... možda je još prerano. Prićekaj jedno par dana.

----------


## Ives000

> Jutro!
> 
> YM i ZS 
> 
> Kava po običaju kuhana!


Još da nisam čorava možd' bi ju i popila  :Undecided:  . Nego žene jel koja ide na pedeset nijansi sive?  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## xavii

Mišice, ciklusi su mi obicno 30-33 dana i uleti 1-2 god. da izazivam sa duph. al zadnji ciklus mi je bio 26, a ovaj mi je O bila 10-11 dc, tako da se ne bi trebao ni ovaj oduziti (osim na 9 mj  :fige: ) Kod tebe?

----------


## <mišica>

A meni su, kad su normalni, oko 30, ali zadnjih par mjeseci sam ih čekala dugo pa sam pila duphaston. Zadnji ciklus nakon duphastona mi je bio ful kratak, samo 22.

----------


## LadyB

Jutro cure, 

*ZS i Yummi*  :grouphug: 
*Yummi* taj obicaj je ustvari totalno terapeutski i ako nešto odbolujes na neki takav nacin vrijeme puno lakse donese mir
*ZS* ja sam imala identican slučaj u 10mj, pozitivan test i onda krvarenje par dana nakon ocekivane M...ono sto sam prihvatila je da je dobro da se dogodilo najranije moguće ako je moralo..ali i da ranije rađenje testa nije loše, da-trudnoći se razveseliš pa ju izgubiš, ali ako je to nešto što se ponavlja uzroke i rješenje se ne može tražiti ako ni ne znaš da se to dogodilo...ja sam si to nekako tako posložila u svojoj glavi i od tad sam ok.

ja se pridružujem sa svojom bijelom kavom  :Smile:  i chillam ovih dana, za sada sve uredu
crtica na testu se sve jače i jače deblja i vidi, tako da mislim da se HCG fino povećava
pokušavam slušati svje tijelo, pa jedem kad sam gladna, pijem vodu stalno, spavam kad mi se spava, slobodna sam ovih dana od posla što mi je super došlo tako da sam baš u miru do pregleda opet  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      12.02.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  41.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   34.dc ll
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Cool: 

*
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   21.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   4.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## žužy

*skulirana*,baš mi je teško bilo maknuti tvoje crtice...nadam se da sam dobro shvatila koji ti je dc,ako nije tak,pliz ispravi.
I još kad sam pročitala i da *xavii* jutros nema pluseka...draga,  :fige:  da je ovaj test bio pokvaren,jer jučerašnja crtica se baš vidla.
Nek ti ljubičice donesu sreću  :Kiss: 
*<mišice>*,žao mi je zbog minusa  :Love: 
Baš sami crnjaki ovih dana...

*LadyB*,kaj veliš..bi se maknule na novo Odbrojavanje?

----------


## MAMI 2

> Još da nisam čorava možd' bi ju i popila  . Nego žene jel koja ide na pedeset nijansi sive?


Idem ja u subotu !

----------


## LadyB

A ne zna Žužy, možda bi fakat trebala pričekat pregled da utvrdimo T  :Smile: 

pošto je to još ohoho daleko, a da mi otvorimo samo clean slate novo odbrojavanje  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Ma reko da se maknemo s Yummynog odbr.,jer znam kak je bilo meni gledati se u naslovu nakon spontanog...a ti si nam sad jedina,kad se Putujuča ne javlja.
Ali razmem i tebe,nebi ni ja prije pregleda.

----------


## xavii

Hvala zuzy, a ne znam ni sto bi mislila, nisam ga bas dozivila sto posto jer nije bila bas tamna, al sam jutros ocekivala da ce se vidjeti a ono sipak :/ Vidjet cemo sto ce sutra biti, iako bi ja najradije odmah isla betu vaditi, nemam ja zivaca za cekanje  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

Rano je,strpi se s betom  :Smile: 
Baš nema niti ničega?  :psiholog:

----------


## Ives000

> Idem ja u subotu !


Ja ode danas...malo da se opustim..muž me vodi, čak se i on zainteresirao da ga pogleda..  :Embarassed:

----------


## xavii

> Rano je,strpi se s betom 
> Baš nema niti ničega?


Bas nista, proucavala sam pola sata pod svim mogucim kutevima  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

Joj [/B]xavii [/B],pa moraš ga bacit u smeće i onda slučajno na večer pogledati  :Aparatic:  te crtice su najslađe  :Zaljubljen:  :sherlock:

----------


## kudri

joj curke, sve se bojim da ću i ja tako pišati po cijele dan kad mi stignu testići koje sam naručila na ebayu :Smile: xavii, držim fige da se za par dana pojavi crtica!!!žužy, kaj ima kod tebe??

----------


## xavii

Ahaha već sam ih 4 uradila i svi su u "smecu" svako malo ih pogledavam al ništa još grr al dobro dok ne procuri ima nade

----------


## žužy

*xavii* ,a jarca mu...al ne gubit nadu,dok nema krvi sve je moguče  :rock: 

*kudri*,kod mene sve nijanse sive...i pokoja roza..  :lool: 
Moj FeFić mi ignorira O,ja si mislim da je bila na 8-9 dc ...i sad sam več poprilično debelo na dpo  :Very Happy: 
Veseli me ovaj kratki ciklus,prije završi,prije pem na pregled i dogovor za laparo. I taaaak..

----------


## xavii

Zuzy i mene sve to isto čeka, tako da bi da što prije znam na čemu sam, uostalom kao isve haha

----------


## <mišica>

Cure, mislim da će mi sutra biti 1dc, danas mi je krenuo spotting i dosta me dolje boli, što mi je malo čudno, ali eto...
Sutra ću odmah ujutro do doktorice da mi da klomifen pa da ga u nedjelju/ponedjeljak počnem piti pa ćemo sve ispočetka.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Cure, mislim da će mi sutra biti 1dc, danas mi je krenuo spotting i dosta me dolje boli, što mi je malo čudno, ali eto...
> Sutra ću odmah ujutro do doktorice da mi da klomifen pa da ga u nedjelju/ponedjeljak počnem piti pa ćemo sve ispočetka.


Bas mi je zao. Ipak nada umire zadnja. Ja sam krvarila par dana kad sam ostala trudna sa kceri. I sada se nadam cudu, makar su sanse malene.
ne odustaj dok stvarno nije prvi dan ciklusa!

----------


## nevena

Cure vi tu znate sve pa imam prakticno pitanje, gdje narucujete testove za ovulaciju sa koje stranice gdje su najpovoljiji? Isla sam na onu stranicu saveontest pa kaze da ovulation test nije raspoloziv. a tamo mi se cine povoljni

Gdje su najpovoljniji, jel moze link neki

Hvala puno

i svima zelim ono sto i sebi zelim  :Smile:

----------


## <mišica>

Ne znam jel smijem tu stavljati linkove, ako ne, neka ga moderatori obrišu.
Ja sam zadnje uzela ovo: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-pieces-H...item540cac3f3c

----------


## <mišica>

> Bas mi je zao. Ipak nada umire zadnja. Ja sam krvarila par dana kad sam ostala trudna sa kceri. I sada se nadam cudu, makar su sanse malene.
> ne odustaj dok stvarno nije prvi dan ciklusa!


O, pišnut ću ja opet sutra ujutro test, ali sumnjam jer sve ukazuje na mengu... 30dc, 14dpo, negativan test, grčevi, spotting...

----------


## nivesa

Cure ja cu vas zamolit , posto ima plusica , da otvorite novo odbrojavanje.....da eto bar malo olaksamo yummy....

----------


## <mišica>

Jutro cure, zuzy, pisi 1dc

----------


## Petticoat

Jutro curke !
Kavica, vrkuta, marulja... I po zeljama! 

Ives kako je bilo na filmu?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## *sunshine*

Jutroo! Ja se biljezim za caj.
Od jucer temp 39, 39.5 , grlo i nos me ubijaju, uhvatila me
ili neka viroza ili gripa. Od m jos uvijek nista, sluzi ko u prici jucer
i danas, to vjerojatno kako sam bolesna...
Test se ne usudim raditi da se ne razocaram, ako ne dobim
do ponedjeljka onda u pon radim test ...

----------


## nevena

mišica hvala puno na linku ,ovo je jos povoljnije
narucujem veceras

----------


## Ives000

> Jutro curke !
> Kavica, vrkuta, marulja... I po zeljama! 
> 
> Ives kako je bilo na filmu?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ja ću Femisan A kapi   :pivo: 
A film je bio odlićan!!! Iskreno mislila sam da će biti živo Sr**e, ali film je bio wau!  Držali su se  knjige  80% ima malih promjena a neke stvari su potpuno izbacili. Ali tko može neka pogleda film baš u kinu jer su super specijalni efekti  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

aloha komadi....

ja pijem već drugu kavu. 
vrkuta me čeka doma   :Grin:  kupila sam danas marulju, pa da vidimo oće li bit šta po njoj. malo me brine ta sluz, odnosno suhoća. 
kako se marulja ono pije? samo od kraja stvari pa do O ili? 

i kupila sam termometar, da mjerim bazalnu. mislim, spremna sam. haha 
i sad još samo da mm doputuje, pa da imam s kim u akciju  :Laughing: 

*jummymummy* krasan običaj o kojem pišeš, kod nas se to doživljava kao ono, ništa posebno, što mi je ružno. život je život, od prve sekunde.  :Heart: 

*Ives0000* i ja se nešto spremam u kino, znači dobar je film? ja nisam čitala knjigu..

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      13.02.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  42.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   35.dc ll
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   26.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Cool: 

*
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   22.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   5.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1.dc*

----------


## kudri

Cure, još sam samo ovaj ciklus s vama. idući mjesec krećen na ivf, ali ću vas ipak škicati i javljati se malo jer sam predugo tu i jako se navikla na sve vas  :Smile:  pusa i sretno svima!!!

----------


## xavii

Kod mene još ništa, M ni traga test nisam radila jutros, neka dan odmora. Po O je ovo 2 dana kašnjenja, a 12dc sam bila kod dr koja je potvrdila da je O bila. E pa sad koliko bi vi čekale za idući test

----------


## Petticoat

Sunshine, Ives ajde cure testice  :Smile:  da se malo veselimo!!

ljubavna1pogled ja pijem od prvog dana ciklusa do O,znam sigurno da nakon O ne smijes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ivchica30

Drage moje evo meni dosli svi nalazi krvi, urina.. Sve je u najboljem redu... imam mrvicu povisen secer, i to je jedino sto je malkice zabrinjavajuce. uglavnom sva sam spremna sada za 23/02, i zaista nemogu docekatida vidim svog bebolinca.
Sto se tice simptoma i dalje sam na istome, tu i tamo kao menstrualna bol, ne pijem i dalje kavu, smrdi mi, cice jos uvijek bole i samo rastu, i to je to. Pusu vam svima saljem.

----------


## Ives000

*Ives0000* i ja se nešto spremam u kino, znači dobar je film? ja nisam čitala knjigu..[/QUOTE]

Meni je film ekstra , iako sam htjela i sad bi radije da je Matt Bomer, Christian Grey, bolje pročitaj knjigu. Moj savjet...puno tog su izostavili.

----------


## Ives000

[QUOTE=Petticoat;2735927]Sunshine, Ives ajde cure testice  :Smile:  da se malo veselimo!!

ljubavna1pogled ja pijem od prvog dana ciklusa do O,znam sigurno da nakon O ne smijes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/




 hehehe pa ako ovako ostane kako je sada, najvjerojatnije sutra piškim inaće će me ova moja kuma zadavit  :Laughing:  Kakvo je kod tebe stanje?

----------


## žužy

*Ives*, :fige:  za sutra! Nemoj kumu razočarat  :Aparatic: 
Ozbač...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ curke za još koji plusek,da se uskoro preselimo na novo Odbr.

----------


## Ives000

*žužy moja draga* ... iz tvojih usta u Božje uši!!! Ma da kažem bojim se i pravit test kad nemam nikakve simptome osim pritiska u glavi i šum u ušima kao da sam na planini ...

----------


## Petticoat

Ajde draga Ives!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plusic!!!

A koj mene nista posebno, pijem cajeve i tak... Nesto mi je cudno ovaj i prosli ciklus jako slabo krvarim...s tim da prosli nisam pila cajeve, i sad kad legnem nesto mi jako srce lupa, ne znam jel moze biti od cajeva??
Moram si nabavit lh trakice...i tak



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

hvala *Petii*  :Heart: 
joj.. tak je i meni bilo od tih čajeva, nisu mi nikako sjeli  :Nope: 
sad pijem Femisan A jel sadrži isto vrkutu al se ne osjeti tako jako i nije loše za pit pa ćemo vidjet.... sutra ću piškit pa što bude  :štrika:

----------


## xavii

ives  :fige:  za + ujutro  :Smile: )

----------


## *sunshine*

Jutro!  :Smile: 
Meni dosla vjestica, nemam srece ...  :Crying or Very sad: 
Zuzy, pisi danas *1dc* .

Ives, sto ima novoga kod tebe ?  :Cekam:   :fige:

----------


## Petticoat

sunshine  :Sad:   zao mi je!
Drzimo si fige za novi ciklus!!

Ivessssss, cekamo draga!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za stupice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

Curke moje drage..niti plusa niti "glupače"... rekao mi doktor da ponovim test za tjedan do dva :/ tako da sam opet u neizvjesnosti..  kako ste mi vi?

----------


## xavii

> Curke moje drage..niti plusa niti "glupače"... rekao mi doktor da ponovim test za tjedan do dva :/ tako da sam opet u neizvjesnosti..  kako ste mi vi?


a joj  :Sad:  U istom smo loncu  :Sad:   :fige:  za iduci testic

----------


## Ives000

Pa da :/ Ma nema veze, malo sam bila onako na rubu suza ali me je moj mužek ohrabrio danas kad je rekao : "Nema veze ljube, nemoj biti tužna, trudit ćemo se i dalje ...nismo još ni stvorili bebu a već je tvrdoglava na tebe i neda se"  :Laughing:  ...a navećer me vodi na većeru i tako...  :Zaljubljen: 
*Xavii* idući ciklus je naš  :fige:

----------


## Ives000

> Jutro! 
> Meni dosla vjestica, nemam srece ... 
> Zuzy, pisi danas *1dc* .
> 
> Ives, sto ima novoga kod tebe ?


Draga..ma bit će, samo se opusti. Nemoj da ti to bude pritisak.

----------


## Petticoat

Ives mozda je jos rano draga, nije jos gotov ciklus...
Dok koza ne dode ima nade!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~evo ti jos malo  :Smile: 
Suze su nezaobilazne nakon svakog negativnog testa ili dolaskom ove ...bar kod mene, ali sta ces sastavni dio svakog truda...Ali fascinantno mi je to kako odmah drugi dan nova nada, raspolozenje, odlucnost, jos veca volja kao da je svaki ciklus bas taj!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xavii

Ives još imamo nade kakve takve, dok ne procurilo nije gotovo  :Smile:  nego meni palo na pamet da mi nije možda endom. prestanak pa M izostaje, iza O mi je bio 6.7mm, što vi mislite? Previse razmisljam trs

----------


## stork

Nemojte pit vrkutu i marulju, ako sumnjate na T!

----------


## Ives000

Tako je curke *Petii* , *Xavii*  :grouphug: 
ma s vama je sve lakše progurat. Ne dam se, ne želim biti opterećena s time, kad bude bit će  :Smile:  ako ne dođe ni idući tjedan onda opet piškim pa pravo kod doktora ...

I neopisivo mi je drago što djelim mišljenje sa svima vama, prekrasne ste i hrabre duše, borite se lavovski za ono što želite i sigurna sam da ćemo sve biti nagrađene kad tad!   :starac:

----------


## Ives000

> Nemojte pit vrkutu i marulju, ako sumnjate na T!


Znam da se to nesmije, hvala na savjetu. Trenutno sam na pauzi od kapi  :Coffee:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      14.02.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  43.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   36.dc ll
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   27.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Cool: 

*
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   23.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   6.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1.dc*

----------


## Ives000

Eto ga, ajmo sve ispočetka  :Smile:  
*Žužy*, piši 1dc  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nivesa

Vrkuta je u t dozvoljena. Ali samo vrkuta!

----------


## orange80

Cure pisite mi 1dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooooooo!

Kavicaaa!

Cure moje ja imam plodnu sluz, mislim glupo zvuči ali nikad je nije toliko bilo i koliko god provjeravala nije je bilo, a jutros ona visi, žene moje visiii, ja sam u šoku.

Ovako nešto mogu jedino s vama podjelit, bilo tko drugi bi me proglasio ludom, hvala vam što ste tu, iako bi bilo bolje da se nismo svi upoznali na ovoj temi.

----------


## Ives000

Jutro svima , idemo u nove pobjede  :Smile:  
*Mami* , razumijem u potpunosti tvoje veselje  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      15.02.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  44.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   37.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   28.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Cool: 

*
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   24.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   7.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1.dc*

----------


## žužy

*MAMI*,fala na kavici! Znam kaj misliš...dok te tak nekaj razveseli  :Smile: 
**sunshine*,Ives,orange80*, :grouphug: 
*Ives*,jel ok 2.dc danas?

----------


## Ives000

Tako je *žužy*  :Smile:  Danas 2.DC.

----------


## xavii

Ives grlim, idući je naš  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

Cure ja radila test danas i nema ništa, tako da nadam se da će M doći što prije da mogu dalje..

----------


## *sunshine*

> **sunshine*,Ives,orange80*,
> *Ives*,jel ok 2.dc danas?


Tako je  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives grlim, idući je naš


Tako je  :fige:  , možda je još rano da se vidi kod tebe...odi kod dr. na pregled da vidiš o ćemu je rijeć , ako nema nićega da ti da duphastone da je dobiješ..  :grouphug:

----------


## xavii

A nije mi jasno što bi moglo,  bila sam kod gin 12 dc i vidjela je žuto tijelo što znači da je O bila. Ici cu sutra pa cu vidjeti što će reći.

----------


## Petticoat

xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Evo da nije jos kasno  :Wink:  
A di nam je Lady????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LadyB

Evo me evo me..
Ja vam spavam po cijele dane  :Smile: ))

----------


## xavii

Samo uzivaj   :Smile: ))

----------


## Petticoat

Draga samo odmaraj!!Oprosteno ti je! :Smile:  
Mazi to cudo! :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LadyB

Ne brinite se drzim ja vas na oku al nemam nista pametno za prijavit osim cicobolje i abnormalnog spavanja..u iscekivanju pregleda..i tako svaki dan  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Ajde spavaj sad dok možeš, kad dođe "šef" ili "šefica" falit će ti to

----------


## Ives000

Laday draga, jad je prvi pregled?  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

Pregled mi je u petak kada ce mi biti 5t +6d..valjda ce se vidjet sto treba

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      16.02.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  45.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   38.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   29.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Cool: 

*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   8.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc*

----------


## žužy

Hej curke..
*ljubavna1pogled*,sretno u ljubičicama  :Smile: . Kako si?
*LadyB* , :Kiss: 
*Ribice*,kako je...jesi upecala O il se još neda?  :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

A gdje je kava?

----------


## LadyB

evo ja kuham kavu, taman i jednu smijem  :Grin: 
ima i čaja ako netko želi

u petak će se išta vidjet na tom pregledu (5t+6d)?

----------


## stork

*MAMI* možda se obistini ono da ćete još jedan roćkas imati u isto vrijeme  :Wink:  Iscijedi mužeka, takva sluz se ne propušta  :fige:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

oh  s*anje
ja pila marulju dva dana za redom, nakon O
uh oh

al dobro, mislim da ništa od ovog ciklusa jer smo se voljeli jedino 5 dana prije O, poslije ne  :Laughing: 

idući ciklus nam je dobitan  :Grin: 


inače standrardno, ne znam jel nervoza jel me dere PMS ili šta već, grozno sam nervozna, baš ono ko pas. 
bolje da me nitko ne zove na telefon, grizem i na dobar dan. b

ole me cice, inače me ne bole, ali to je vjerovatno od ovih čajeva kojima se natačem   :Rolling Eyes: (vrkuta, marulja, konopljika)

nisam baš nešto  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

*mami* odkud ti sluz? odmah daj recept :D

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> evo ja kuham kavu, taman i jednu smijem 
> ima i čaja ako netko želi
> 
> u petak će se išta vidjet na tom pregledu (5t+6d)?


hoće 
srčeko

----------


## xavii

Mislim da je za srceko još rano, bitno da je gv na mjestu koliko se ja razumijem  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

*ladyB*, ajde molim te otvori odbrojavanje
da nam se yummy više ne muči gledajući se ovdje...

ma bit će sve u redu, zašto ne bi bilo!

----------


## LadyB

> *ladyB*, ajde molim te otvori odbrojavanje
> da nam se yummy više ne muči gledajući se ovdje...
> 
> ma bit će sve u redu, zašto ne bi bilo!


Rekla sam da cu kao i svi cekat pregled i srceko, moja T jos nije ni utvrdena  :Smile:  ali sam svakako da do tad slobodno otvorimo clean odbrojavanje

----------


## Ives000

Ja sam isto za novo odbr. 
Curke mojem...Kako me oprala neka gripa...imam cjeli dan temp. I užasno se osjećam, i još kud me svaka koštica boli još mi je i 3DC....imam osjećaj da ću se raspast...

----------


## xavii

Može li se otvoriti smo novo odbrojavanje bez imena jer nije fer ni Lady forsirati? Ili bar ovo preimenovati?

----------


## žužy

Cure,neznam dali se može..nisam upučena u to. Ako netko je,slobodno se javi.
Ali,brzo će petak a onda selimo.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ribica 1

> Hej curke..
> *ljubavna1pogled*,sretno u ljubičicama . Kako si?
> *LadyB* ,
> *Ribice*,kako je...jesi upecala O il se još neda?


Situacija kod mene se promijenila. Nisam se stigla javit, ali vas popratim. Bila sam kod dr. i prepisala mi je dupaston 5 dana da izazove vješticu, te da od 3. dana ciklusa počnem s kolimfenom te da joj se javim 8. dan da pogleda ima li ovulacije na vidiku. Eto ako više nemam uvjete za listu slobodno me skinite.

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      17.02.2015.  *   :Very Happy: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  46.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   39.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   30.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   9.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## NiMi

Evo curke, da i ja hrabro napišem svoj prvi post ovdje...

Pratim vas već neko vrijeme, i ovaj ciklus smo MM i ja prvi put ozbiljno probali... Danas je dan kad vještica treba stići, ali još je nema, skupljam hrabrost za otići u ljekarnu i napraviti test... 

ne znam je li mi lakše podnositi neznanje i iščekivati ili se razočarati  :Razz:

----------


## *sunshine*

Jutro svima!   :Coffee: 
Ja sam jutros bila kod gina, dogovorili smo za drugi tjedan cervikalne briseve,
radit cemo i folikulometriju. Kaze dr da cemo vidjet kakvi ce biti nalazi itd,ako ce biti potrebno
da ce me slati u kliniku(bolnicu) na daljne konzultacije i pretrage ... 
Javljat cu vam sto se desava ...  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## LadyB

> Evo curke, da i ja hrabro napišem svoj prvi post ovdje...
> 
> Pratim vas već neko vrijeme, i ovaj ciklus smo MM i ja prvi put ozbiljno probali... Danas je dan kad vještica treba stići, ali još je nema, skupljam hrabrost za otići u ljekarnu i napraviti test... 
> 
> ne znam je li mi lakše podnositi neznanje i iščekivati ili se razočarati


Ekipa ovdje već zna da ja nikad ništa ne mogu čekat tako da sam ja ona koja gore podnosi iščekivanje nego rezultat  :Smile: 
Tko zna možda upali iz prve  :Wink:

----------


## tetagogolina

NiMi, i ja bi ko i LadyB već pišnila taj test prije 3-4dana  :Laughing: 
sretno!!!

----------


## Ribica 1

Ajmo NiMi drzim fige za plus

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      18.02.2015.  *   :Very Happy: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  47.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   40.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   31.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   27.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   10.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

----------


## žužy

Pozdrav *NiMi* ! Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusić!

*kudri*,sretno u ljubicama!  :Kiss: 

Kaaaaaavica...  :Coffee:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

*žužika* piši jedan
 :Sad: 

jučer predvečer krenulo, jel se računa jučer ili danas 1 dc? 

nisam ni očekivala drugo zapravo, ali mi se ne sviđa što mi se poremetio ciklus, skratio na ni 26 dana. kako ću sada ciljati O, a moram, jer mm radi vani.. 
ah
i recite mi, jel treba onda akcija svaki dan ili svaki drugi dan? glupo pitanje, ali evo mi nismo nikada tempirali odnose, i baš mi je čudno ovo planiranje

*kudri* sretno!!

*niMi* ima li šta novo?

----------


## xavii

Ako je sa spermicima sve ok, možeš slobodno svaki dan, par dana prije O i dan iza, a ostalo vama za gušt :D

----------


## xavii

Ja i jutros radila test i negativan je, tako da od T sigurno ništa  :Sad:  pa sutra idem kod dr da mi da dabroston, ipak ne bih na svoju ruku ništa.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola komadi!

Da vam poslužim kavicu i jurim na posao!

Gdje nam je kudri?

Xavii baš mi je žao.
Ljubav na 1pogled možda je samo ovaj ciklus kraći a ostali budu ok.

----------


## NiMi

Evo skupih hrabrosti jutros i naravno ništa  :Sad:  samo veliki - 

Sad se samo nadam da će vještica brzo doći...

Malo me muka hvata od pomisli da će sad ovako biti svaki mjesec, svaki ciklus  :Razz: 

tako da... ljubavna1poged suosjećam s tvojim planiranjem i tempiranjem  :Smile:  

xavii - držim fige da se situacija brzo riješi  :Wink:

----------


## xavii

Neko zatisje ovdje, ha?  :Smile:  Evo da vam se malo pojadam, ugl kasni mi 7 dana danas i zvala sam dr, rekla mi da pricekam jos 10ak dana, ako ne dobijem da cemo izazvati M tabletama. Tko ce cakti da to prodje..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ribica 1

> Neko zatisje ovdje, ha?  Evo da vam se malo pojadam, ugl kasni mi 7 dana danas i zvala sam dr, rekla mi da pricekam jos 10ak dana, ako ne dobijem da cemo izazvati M tabletama. Tko ce cakti da to prodje..


 Je li mjeris bazalnu temp?

----------


## xavii

Nisam, jer mi je to malo komplicirano sada, ali namjeravam u jednom od idućih ciklusa početi.. p.s. nije mi kompl mjerenje temp neko ritam zivota trenutno.

----------


## Ribica 1

Meni je vece razocaranje vidjeti pad tempe nego negativni test. Danima temperatura na razini i nadam se da ce tako ostat dok jedno jutro ne padne a s njom i moje raspolozenje. Drugu trudnocu sam otkrila po tempi i to je bio jedini simptom i naravno cicobolja ali ona mi  je i pms simptom.

----------


## xavii

Jel se temp mjeri uvijek u isto vrijeme i jel utječe na nju tipa ako večer  prije ne spavam ili tako nešto?

----------


## Ribica 1

Uglavnom u isto vrijeme nakon 6 sati spavanja i prije bilo kakve aktivnosti, rastezanja, ustajanja. Uzela sam digitalni i mjerim u ustima jer je najpouzdanije.

----------


## xavii

To je meni problem jer imam sada čudan ritam i ne bi mogla to sada pa cu pričekati da mi se malo situacija smiri, a do tada po starom.

----------


## Petticoat

Drage moje curke, da vas pozdravim!U zurbi sam zadnjih par dana...razapeta na sve strane..ali pratim vas  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LadyB

Jutro dame  :Smile: 
Evo ja pijem svoju jednodnevnu bijelu kavicu i spremam se otic vadit betu. Jel netko zna kad pocinju mucnine ako pocnu? I sto da imam pri ruci za prvu pomoc ako mi se to dogodi? 

Maloooo sam nervozna oko sutrasnjeg pregleda..sto cu vidjet!? Sto ne?! Sto je normalno!? Sto ne!? Koliko sam ustvari uopce trudna!? I tako..nista novog kod mene osim toga  :Smile: ))

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> Jutro dame 
> Evo ja pijem svoju jednodnevnu bijelu kavicu i spremam se otic vadit betu. Jel netko zna kad pocinju mucnine ako pocnu? I sto da imam pri ruci za prvu pomoc ako mi se to dogodi? 
> 
> Maloooo sam nervozna oko sutrasnjeg pregleda..sto cu vidjet!? Sto ne?! Sto je normalno!? Sto ne!? Koliko sam ustvari uopce trudna!? I tako..nista novog kod mene osim toga ))



mučnine počinje kasnije, još je rano. meni su u obje trudnoće bile oko 8-9 tjedna pa tamo do 12. njihovo ublažavanje je individualno, svakom paše drugačije. ja sam uglavnom žvakala mentol bombone i bademe. ali to sve tako brzo prođe, i slatke su to mučnine. 

što ćeš vidjeti? pa vjerovatno gestacijsku vrećicu i  :Heart: ! 
koliko si trudna? pa to se lako izračuna po datumu zadnje menstruacije :mig:

----------


## LadyB

> mučnine počinje kasnije, još je rano. meni su u obje trudnoće bile oko 8-9 tjedna pa tamo do 12. njihovo ublažavanje je individualno, svakom paše drugačije. ja sam uglavnom žvakala mentol bombone i bademe. ali to sve tako brzo prođe, i slatke su to mučnine. 
> 
> što ćeš vidjeti? pa vjerovatno gestacijsku vrećicu i ! 
> koliko si trudna? pa to se lako izračuna po datumu zadnje menstruacije :mig:


Od zadnje menge cu sutra na pregledu biti 5t+6d.
O mi je bila 15.ili16.dc pa ne znam koliko se toga stiglo razviti da bude i srceko  :Smile: 
Kazu da je neka optimala 6+3 najranije, neki vide prije a neki kasnije...tako da ocekujem sve opcije sutra

----------


## Sandra1971

Navratih samo da vas pozdravim i pošaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve za što vam treba! Puno je novih cura ovdje, starima koje me se sjećaju šaljem  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Jutro dame 
> Jel netko zna kad pocinju mucnine ako pocnu? I sto da imam pri ruci za prvu pomoc ako mi se to dogodi?


meni su najjace bile tam 7,8 tjedan.. ali s obzirom na to sto druge cure prozivljavaju, ja ne mogu ni rec da sam ih imala... malo mi bilo onak ko mamrluk, sve mi je bilo bljutavo i 2 put sam povracala... vjeruj mi da pri ruci jedino sto trebas imat je wc!  :Laughing:  al one su tako podmukle i mogu iznenadit bilokad... ne pitaju jesi na poslu, s legicom na kavi ili u sred mise... ja sam uvijek furala jednu vrecicu u dzepu za ne do bog na sred ulice da me uhvati... ali eto nisam uopce imala problema s tim

mogu ti ja poslati sliku sa svog uzv da vidis sta da ocekujes tako rano, ili si proguglaj malo snimke s uzva... vidit ces mali baloncic, i ako uspije dr. uhvatit jos manji balnocic u njeu kak kuckara  :Smile:  neces vidjeti nista sto lici na bebu tak da nemoj da te to iznenadi... moja beba je pocela licit na covjeka tek tamo oko 12tjedna... do tad je bila baloncic pa crvic  :Grin:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      19.02.2015.  *   :Very Happy: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  48.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   41.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   32.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   11.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   3.dc*

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> Od zadnje menge cu sutra na pregledu biti 5t+6d.
> O mi je bila 15.ili16.dc pa ne znam koliko se toga stiglo razviti da bude i srceko 
> Kazu da je neka optimala 6+3 najranije, neki vide prije a neki kasnije...tako da ocekujem sve opcije sutra



ja sam oba puta došla taman oko 6 tjedna, i oba puta je kucalo  :Heart: 
držim fige za sutra  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žužy

Heeej curke!
*ljubavna1pogled*,sendam hug! Ako je baš krv krenula prekjučer predvečer onda ti se tad računa kao 1.dc..ako je tek jučer krenulo,onda ti sutra smanjim za jedan dan.  :Love: 
*xavii*,a baš mi žao da te zeza vještica...nadam se da bude došla što prije,da ne čekaš tih deset dana još...a kaj se tiče mjerenja bazalne temp.,nije to neki bauk. A i kak veli i *Ribica*,i ja mjerim sa digitalnim u ustima,i za minutu je gotovo. Nemoraš ni mrdnut,nikakav posel..a drži ga pri oku da se sjetiš,meni je na ormariću.
I istina,najbolje po padu T znam da nije uspjelo,bilo u postupku,bilo ovak..
*NiMi* ,žao mi je zbog minusa.  :Love: 
*Lady*,  :fige:  da sutra vidiš sve kako treba! Ali pripremi se i da možda neće biti još srćeka..ako je O bila tako kako veliš i još možda kasnije implantacija,još je rano.

----------


## žužy

> Navratih samo da vas pozdravim i pošaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve za što vam treba! Puno je novih cura ovdje, starima koje me se sjećaju šaljem


 :Kiss:  :pivo:

----------


## Ives000

Ljepe moje..  :grouphug:  i ja navratila samo da vam kažem  Hi!!! Jako sam bolesna ..imam gripu i stalno temperatura 39.6 pa padne na 38.2 ne mogu hodat koliko sam slaba.. 

*LadyB* , ajme kak je brzo došlo..jedva ćekam da ćujem detalje sutra..javi nam obavezno ..i punoooo sreće i veselja ti želim.  :pivo: 
*žužy* , *Peti*, kakvo je stanje kod vas?
..ćim se oporavim vračam se na staro  :Wink:

----------


## xavii

Jel mogu počet onda od sutra ili da čekam novi ciklus?

----------


## MAMI 2

> Navratih samo da vas pozdravim i pošaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve za što vam treba! Puno je novih cura ovdje, starima koje me se sjećaju šaljem


Hej sandra, kako si ti?

Lady B ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra.

Moj ciklus ovaj mjesec je ful čudan, 9 dc sluzi ka nikad do sad, jučer 12 dc spoting, pojma nemam kaj se dešava, danas svve ok.

----------


## Ribica 1

Lady B ~~~~~~~~~ da vidis <3

----------


## nivesa

Lady B ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ♡

----------


## LadyB

Javim vam kak bude  :Smile:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> Javim vam kak bude


 :Heart:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> Heeej curke!
> *ljubavna1pogled*,sendam hug! Ako je baš krv krenula prekjučer predvečer onda ti se tad računa kao 1.dc..ako je tek jučer krenulo,onda ti sutra smanjim za jedan dan. .


*žuži* baš krenulo prekjučer navečer

natačem se ko blesava vrkutom, konopljikom i maruljom u nadi da će mi ciklis biti normalan ovaj mjesec. da muž ne putuje badava LOL

----------


## xavii

Žužy vjerojatno je spotting od O, zna se dogoditi pri pucanju folikula, nadam se da ste iskoristili sluz maksimalno  :Wink:

----------


## xavii

Lady  :fige:  da je sve na svom mjestu

----------


## Petticoat

Lady??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      20.02.2015.  *   :Very Happy: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  49.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   42.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   33.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   12.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   4.dc*

----------


## žužy

> Žužy vjerojatno je spotting od O, zna se dogoditi pri pucanju folikula, nadam se da ste iskoristili sluz maksimalno


Nekaj si pobrkala..  :Smile: 
A možeš početi mjeriti temp. i od sutra,nema potreba krenuti baš od 1.dc.

----------


## xavii

> Nekaj si pobrkala.. 
> A možeš početi mjeriti temp. i od sutra,nema potreba krenuti baš od 1.dc.


Sorry, mislila sam na MAMI2  :pivo:  A ja sam namjeravala jutros poceti, al sam skuzila da mi ne radi toplomjer tek kada sam posla mjeriti. Tako da cu od sutra onda.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Javim vam kak bude


jesi bila?

----------


## MAMI 2

> Javim vam kak bude


Gdje siiii!

----------


## Ives000

Lady.... sad me već brineš... Nadam se da je sve ok. Što kaže dr.?

----------


## LadyB

Bok ma ja sam vam imala pregled tek u 17h  :Smile: 
Vidi se gestacijska i zumancana ali jos se ne vidi embrio..ja sam bila malo razocarana ali mi je gin rekla da sve stima s brojem dana od zadnje M,da je sve super  i da je to individualno kako se sto i kad vidi...
Eto ja sam osobno ocekivala vidjet bar neku tockicu..al nista, opet cekat 2 tjedna :/

----------


## Ives000

Ajme super..ma  brzo će to proć.. jel otvraš sad novo odbr. Ili??? Kako se ti osjećaš ovih dana?

----------


## Sandra1971

LadyB super da je sve ok  :Smile:  nećeš se ni snaći, a ta točkica će ti biti u zagrljaju  :Wink:  Mami moja, dobro je, gura se dan po dan, a misli su uvijek negdje uz odbrojavanje koliko god se trudim zaboraviti i ne misliti na sve, s tom mišlju liježem i budim se sa njom....

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

*ladyB* super za GV!  samo neka raste i razvija se!


meni se čini da mi je prošli ciklus, bez obzira na to što se skratio, O bila na 14tom danu ciklusa, da li je moguće da mi se samo skratio ovaj dio koji slijedi poslije O? 
baš me to sada brine,.... 

znači najbolje mi je pratiti temperaturu kako bih zasigurno utvrdila O, jelda? uh, tko će se budit tako rano vikendom  :Rolling Eyes:  :Grin:

----------


## Šiškica

Meni se sve opet poremetilo , jučer na 23 dc se pojavio spoting, znači uskoro će M..

ništ novoga pod kapom nebeskom!! :Rolling Eyes:  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      21.02.2015.  *   :Very Happy: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  50.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   43.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   34.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   13.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   5.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1.dc*

----------


## žužy

Juutro odbrojavalice,evo kavice  :Coffee: 
*LadyB*,bravo za mrvušku  :Zaljubljen: 
Znam da smo ti več dosadne,al kaj veliš o seljenju? Ti odluči.  :Smile: 
*Šiškica*,a jarca mu..taman ti htjela poželjeti sreću u ljubičicama..al spotting ti je vjeran ko i *MAMI*.  :Undecided: 

A ja dropnula na dno..očekivano. Ovaj ciklus mi je O bila,mislim najranije ikad. I eto je na vrijeme...vještica.
Ali ok,veselim se ponedjeljku jer se naručujem na pregled i dogovor za dalje  :Bouncing:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      22.02.2015.  *   :Very Happy: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 
*
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   44.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   35.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   14.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   6.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc*

----------


## žužy

Di ste piškalice...nadam se da se šuškate pod dekicom na ovaj kišni dan..  :spava:  :alexis: 
*Ribica*,morala sam te izbrisati sa liste jer si došla do 50.dc,tako pravila nalažu...al kada dođe mengica,vračam te gore  :Kiss:

----------


## Ribica 1

Curke pomagajte... evo danasa 8 dan otkako sam popila zadnju tabletu dupastona, a vještice nigdje. Vidjela sam da se umjesto testa za trudnoću mogu pišnuti lh trakice pa sam i to napravila i ispalo da ovuliram. Testna crtica je deblja od kontrolne. Je li moguće da sam trudna ili je to od dupastona ili stvarno ovuliram? Sto pitanja u glavi a nigdje odgovora.

----------


## bubekica

Moguce je da si trudna, svakako ponovi hcg test.

Nisam sigurna sjecam li se tocno pravila odbrojavanja, al mislim da se osobu ne mora brisati s 50dc ako se redovito javlja...

----------


## tetagogolina

trk u dežurnu ljekarnu po test, sretno!!!

----------


## Ribica 1

Ako do sutra ne stigne vještica pišnut ću i hcg. Ful me strah... nakon spontanih ne znam što očekivat. Je li tko od vas imao iskustva s dupastonima, i nakon koliko je dana stigla vještica?

----------


## bubekica

Meni najcesce 4-i dan od zadnje, al znalo se otegnuti i na 12 dana. Do 14 dana se tolerira.
Sretno sutra!

----------


## LadyB

Obavezno napravi test na trudnocu

----------


## Ribica 1

Ful me strah što očekivati, a što dočekati. Ne mogu se ni sjetiti jesam li imala ovulaciju prije uzimanja dupastona.

----------


## žužy

*Ribica*,sječam se da si rekla da od O ni traga. I onda si dobila Duphiće.
Ja ti  :fige:  da ti je O promakla i da te sutra obraduje pozitivan hcg.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/19165-P...pro%C4%8Ditati!
Tu su pravila ,i mislim da *bubekica* imaš pravo,i da se netko briše sa liste s 50. dc,ako se ne javlja. 
*Ribica*,sutra te onda vračam.  :Smile:

----------


## AnjaA

Bok cure  :Bye: 

Podijelit cu s vama svoju situaciju, mozda je neka imala slicno iskustvo pa ce mi moci odgovoriti.  :Smile: 
Naime, radimo na bebi vec par mjeseci, ali plusica nema. 
Ocekivana  mjesecnica je trebala stici 14.02., to jutro sam uradila test i bio je negativan.
15.02 sam imala samo krvavi iscjedak, a 16. je stigla prava (na ulosku je bilo malo krvi ali je dosta curilo dok idem u WC). Trajala je 3 dana, i nakon toga pa sve do juce samo smedji iscjedak. 
Stomak me bolio manje nego inace. Grudi su bile dosta uvecane i bolne kao nikad prije. Ali sada cu vec prestale da bole, mada su jos uvijek malo uvecane. 
Bazalnu temp mjerim od prvog dana mjesecnice i krece se 36.6 - 36.7. Do sada je nisam mjerila pa ne znam kolika je inace.
Medjutim, ono sto me navelo da se ponovo ponadam trudnoci jeste glavobolja i mucnina koja traje od juce. Sada sam po nekom online kalkulatoru trudnoce izracunala da bih trebala biti u 6. tjednu i navodno se mucnina najcesce pojavljuje bas u tom periodu. Sta mislite, postoji li ikakava sansa da poslije negativnog testa, krvarenja i niske bazalne temperature ipak bude trudnoca?

Saljem vam veliki pozdrav, trudnicama zelim sto lagodniju trudnocu a ostalima veliki + sto prije :D

----------


## Ribica 1

Bazalnu nisam mjerila jer dupaston utječe na rezultat, tj. podiže tempu.

----------


## bubekica

Meni duphaston nikad nije dizao bbt, dok utrici jesu...

----------


## Ribica 1

Obavezno je zmjerim sutra u jutro.

----------


## xavii

> Obavezno je zmjerim sutra u jutro.


Ribice ne zelim ti davati laznu nadu, al mene to full podsjeca na ciklus kad sam ja ostala T. Pila sam Duphaston od 40dc, jer od O "ni traga". Pila D 7 dana po 3 dnevno, i uvijek kad sam pila dobijem nakon 3 dana, taj ciklus nisam dobila tjedan dana i odem kod gin, tamo GV. Iskreno se nedam da ce se taj scenarij ponoviti kod tebe, ujutro trk po testic i sretno  :fige:

----------


## Petticoat

Vece cure!
Mi odmarali malo na Kupi, vratila se s tolikom temperaturom, groznica me pere nema snage stat na noge, izvadit dijete iz kinderbeta, uzas...sada bi trebali plodni dani, bazalna temp.  nema trenutno smisla...A bla, bla, bla  :Smile:  nemam snage to izgovorit a kamoli radit, mogu se samo nadat nekom bolu jajnika da bar jedan dan odradim.Uzas...
Nego dobila sam uputnicu za mpo, moram se narucit u Petrovu, samo jos moram vidjet kod kojeg dr.  najbolje otic i ostalo..ali to je vec za neki drugi dio foruma  :Sad:  Jos sam tu dok ne dobijem konkretno sta dalje, ili mozda uspije ovako  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Petticoat, zasto petrova?

----------


## Petticoat

Pa ne znam, tamo sam rodila, imam doktora istina nije za mpo. Nije mi se nista zamjerilo tamo pa nekako mislim da bi bilo najbolje otic u Petrovu. Ali moram jos pogledati tu na forumu sto se pise za koju bolnicu, kada skupim snage :Sad:   tako malo znam o tome, nekako nisam mislila da cu ikada doci do toga pa mi je sve to strano.Mogu ici bilo gdje kad nisam jos ni na prvom pregledu bila.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Kaj god da ti treba od informacija, tu sam...

----------


## Petticoat

Hvala ti puno imat cu to u vidu!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ribica 1

Jutro! Evo tempa jutros 37 na zivinom i 36,6 na digitalnom. U svakom slucaju 0,5 povisena.

----------


## bubekica

> Jutro! Evo tempa jutros 37 na zivinom i 36,6 na digitalnom. U svakom slucaju 0,5 povisena.


A testic?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

AnjaA, dobrodosla!
Iskreno - ne vjerujem da je rijec o trudnoci, ali kao svaki optimist - preporucam ti da napravis testic  :Smile: 
Sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ribica 1

Radim od 7 pa nisam stigla u ljekarnu. U 10 imam stanku pa cu trknut po testic.

----------


## tetagogolina

i odma ga pišni na poslu, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusić

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

*riboooo* pišni na poslu, vibram za dobre vijesti  :Very Happy: 

*AnjaA* dobrodošla! sumnjam na T, ali kako kažu cure, testitaj se ponovno pa ćeš vidjeti. meni se čini 6 tjedan prerano za mučnine, no sve je individualno.

----------


## Ribica 1

Aaaaaa imam plus

----------


## bubekica

jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

> Aaaaaa imam plus


ma daaaaaj, čestitam   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

Ribica čestitam od srca!!!!!

----------


## žužy

> Aaaaaa imam plus


Jeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :worldcup:

----------


## žužy

> Bok cure 
> 
> Podijelit cu s vama svoju situaciju, mozda je neka imala slicno iskustvo pa ce mi moci odgovoriti. 
> Naime, radimo na bebi vec par mjeseci, ali plusica nema. 
> Ocekivana  mjesecnica je trebala stici 14.02., to jutro sam uradila test i bio je negativan.
> 15.02 sam imala samo krvavi iscjedak, a 16. je stigla prava (na ulosku je bilo malo krvi ali je dosta curilo dok idem u WC). Trajala je 3 dana, i nakon toga pa sve do juce samo smedji iscjedak. 
> Stomak me bolio manje nego inace. Grudi su bile dosta uvecane i bolne kao nikad prije. Ali sada cu vec prestale da bole, mada su jos uvijek malo uvecane. 
> Bazalnu temp mjerim od prvog dana mjesecnice i krece se 36.6 - 36.7. Do sada je nisam mjerila pa ne znam kolika je inace.
> Medjutim, ono sto me navelo da se ponovo ponadam trudnoci jeste glavobolja i mucnina koja traje od juce. Sada sam po nekom online kalkulatoru trudnoce izracunala da bih trebala biti u 6. tjednu i navodno se mucnina najcesce pojavljuje bas u tom periodu. Sta mislite, postoji li ikakava sansa da poslije negativnog testa, krvarenja i niske bazalne temperature ipak bude trudnoca?
> ...


Pozdrav  :Bye: 
Ono kaj znam jest da je sve moguče. I krvarenje u ranoj trudnoči je normalno..i tvoja bazalna baš i nije uobičajeno niska za prvi dio ciklusa (ali to je opet individualno),plus ostali simptomi...mislim da bi trebala pišnuti test.
Najvjerojatnije se ne radi o trudnoči...ali velim,sve je moguče.

----------


## xavii

Ribiceeeee supeeer, čestitam  :Smile: ))

----------


## žužy

[QUOTE=žužy;2739603]*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      22.02.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:* :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   52.dc ll
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   45.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   36.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   15.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   7.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## *sunshine*

> Aaaaaa imam plus


bravoooooooooooo , čestitam !!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      23.02.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:* :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   52.dc ll
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   45.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   36.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   15.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   7.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## žužy

Evo liste sa realnim datumom  :Aparatic: 

Malo sam u banani,u četvrtak sam vadila zub i tek me sad počelo boljeti..i još mi se napravila afta tamo  :Sad:

----------


## *sunshine*

> Vece cure!
> Mi odmarali malo na Kupi, vratila se s tolikom temperaturom, groznica me pere nema snage stat na noge, izvadit dijete iz kinderbeta, uzas...sada bi trebali plodni dani, bazalna temp.  nema trenutno smisla...A bla, bla, bla  nemam snage to izgovorit a kamoli radit, mogu se samo nadat nekom bolu jajnika da bar jedan dan odradim.Uzas...
> Nego dobila sam uputnicu za mpo, moram se narucit u Petrovu, samo jos moram vidjet kod kojeg dr.  najbolje otic i ostalo..ali to je vec za neki drugi dio foruma  Jos sam tu dok ne dobijem konkretno sta dalje, ili mozda uspije ovako


I ja sam prosli tjedan bila pod visokom temp, groznica, grlo boli, nos curi,, ma uzas,
zelim ti da sto prije ozdravis.
Ja u srijedu idem raditi briseve raditi cemo i folikulometriju, postoji mogucnost da cu i ja dobiti
uputnicu za mpo, vidjet cemo sve nakon nalaza itd.
Uglavnom, odlucila sam ako dobijem uputnicu za mpo sigurno idem u Petrovu, i ja sam tamo rodila, i
sve pretrage sam tamo i jos uvijek tamo obavljam, ove druge bolnice mi bas ne leze,
ne znam zasto, valjda stvar navike, a sto se tice mpo tj. doktora ja cu vjerojatno kod dr. Radakovica,
vidim da vecina pise o njemu, vecina cura ide kod njega, svi ga hvale,pa eto, on je i moj izbor.

Koliko se uopce ceka na termin u Petrovoj za mpo, za one koje idu prvi puta?

----------


## kudri

Ribica, čestitam!! Ajde nam ponovi svoju priči :DPetticoat, mislim da si dobro odlučila za Petrovu. Možda se mrvicu duže čeka nego na VV, ali je više doktora koji imaju i više iskustva nego dr. na VV koja je ostala sama. Termin za konzultacije ja sam dobila za tjedan dana, a za MPO isto idući mjesec. Tako da, u mom slučaju, ni ne čeka se nešto duže. Doktori koje su meni preporučili su dr. Kasum, dr. Radaković, dr. Baldani...

----------


## MAMI 2

Ribice čestitam!

----------


## *sunshine*

> Ribica, čestitam!! Ajde nam ponovi svoju priči :DPetticoat, mislim da si dobro odlučila za Petrovu. Možda se mrvicu duže čeka nego na VV, ali je više doktora koji imaju i više iskustva nego dr. na VV koja je ostala sama. Termin za konzultacije ja sam dobila za tjedan dana, a za MPO isto idući mjesec. Tako da, u mom slučaju, ni ne čeka se nešto duže. Doktori koje su meni preporučili su dr. Kasum, dr. Radaković, dr. Baldani...


*kudri*, jesi li ti vec bila na konzultacijama?
meni je to sve novo, neznam bas puno o tome, prvenstevno me zanima da li ti je 
prije konzultacija receno da li i koje nalaze moras donjeti doktoru? ili ti doktor u Petrovoj na
konzultacijama kaze koje sve pretrage moras obaviti prije postupka?
citala sam po netu, stari postovi, prije par godina, ne znam da li je jos uvijek tako 
da se treba donjeti i potvrda o braku(vjencani list), dase treba obaviti psiholosko testiranje itd ... ?

----------


## kudri

Sunshine, s obzirom da sam krenula u postupak na VV, ali odustla u međuvremenu, imala sam skoro sve nalaze već na konzultacijama. S obzirom da su svi nalazi bili friški i uredni, dr mi je odmah dao termin za mpo i još jednu pretragu moram napraviti (trombofiliju). Inače, prvo na konzultacijama dobiješ popis pretraga, pa dolaziš na 2.konzultacije gdje doktor gleda sve te nalaze i onda tek dogovarate mpo.Inače, skupljanje nalaza poprilično traje. Računaj barem 2 mjeseca jer se neki nalazi čekaju duže. Ja sam recimo morala: hormone 3dc i 21dc; briseve, papu, testove na HIV i ostale boleštine; spermiogram, hormone štitanjače, 3d uzv maternice, hsg

----------


## LadyB

Ribicaaaa pa cestitke!! Ti si trudnija od mene BTW!!

----------


## *sunshine*

kudri, puno ti hvala na odgovoru  :Zaljubljen: 
vjencani list, psiholosko testiranje , to netreba ili ?

----------


## kudri

vjenčani, oib, kopije osobnih i potpisana izjava se nose kad dolaziš po lijekove. dakle, ne treba ti to na konzultacijama.inače su sestre jaaako ljubazne tamo. evo, nazovi ako hoćeš, pa probaj vidjeti da li te mogu telefonski naručiti. mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema. ne sjećam se koji sam ja broj zvala, pa ti šaljem sve kaj imam:01/4604742 (ambulanta)01/4604763 (sestra Irena)01/4604747 (odjel)01/4604646

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

o *riboooo* ribica  :Heart:  na putu!! ma čestitam!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

baš volim takve novosti! 

*žuži* mislim da ti je kadulja dobra za grkljanje kod tih smetnji sa aftama! 
ima tih nekih otpina za mućkanje koje pomognu, mada je tu vrijeme potrebno da prođu. 

mene afte ubiju kada mi padne imunitet, evo ih odmah :rolleyes:

----------


## bubekica

Osim kadulje za afte je odlican i propolis, direktno na ranicu.

----------


## žužy

Sa propolisom sam ih inače riješavala,lani imala par puta. Sad ne pomaže.
Sad je teta zubarka rekla da mazala,ne mazala,treba desetak dana da prođe. Baš je koma,pogotovo jer mi je sve tam iziritirano..  :No: 
Imam kadulju doma,budem probala.

----------


## Ribica 1

Curke hvala na čestitkama. Još nisam svjesna poz. testa, kao da sanjam. Već sutra idem kod dr. Naručila me odmah zbog moje povijesti neuspješnih trudnoća. Jako me strah što ću vidjet. Stalno se pipkam je li me još cice bole jer je to zasad jedini simptom koji sam još do jučer prepisivala dupastonima. I imam još jedan simptom, vrlo obilan bijeli iscjedak (imala sam ga i na početku druge trudnoće kad je sve još bilo ok). Mučnine i mirise ne osjećam, valjda je za to još rano. Ne znam ni koliko sam trudna, jer nemam pojma kad je bila O.

----------


## bubekica

Popricaj s doktoricom o mogucnosti testiranja na trombofiliju, mozda neke osnovne pretrage obaviti, a mozda i preventivno andol ili niskomolekularni heparin.
Sretno i drzim fige za dalje!

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

*ribica* biti će sve dobro! samo pozitivno i hrabro!

----------


## Ribica 1

NAdam se će biti sve ok. Radila sam testove na trombofiliju nakon drugog spontanog pa sam sad prevetivno na andolu 100. Svi hormoni i ostali nalazi koje sam radila u zadnjih 5 mj su uredni.

----------


## bubekica

> NAdam se će biti sve ok. Radila sam testove na trombofiliju nakon drugog spontanog pa sam sad prevetivno na andolu 100. Svi hormoni i ostali nalazi koje sam radila u zadnjih 5 mj su uredni.


Odlicno!

----------


## Petticoat

> Aaaaaa imam plus


Cestitam ti draga!!Lijepe vijesti, divno :Heart:

----------


## Petticoat

> I ja sam prosli tjedan bila pod visokom temp, groznica, grlo boli, nos curi,, ma uzas,
> zelim ti da sto prije ozdravis.
> Ja u srijedu idem raditi briseve raditi cemo i folikulometriju, postoji mogucnost da cu i ja dobiti
> uputnicu za mpo, vidjet cemo sve nakon nalaza itd.
> Uglavnom, odlucila sam ako dobijem uputnicu za mpo sigurno idem u Petrovu, i ja sam tamo rodila, i
> sve pretrage sam tamo i jos uvijek tamo obavljam, ove druge bolnice mi bas ne leze,
> ne znam zasto, valjda stvar navike, a sto se tice mpo tj. doktora ja cu vjerojatno kod dr. Radakovica,
> vidim da vecina pise o njemu, vecina cura ide kod njega, svi ga hvale,pa eto, on je i moj izbor.
> 
> Koliko se uopce ceka na termin u Petrovoj za mpo, za one koje idu prvi puta?


Hvala ti!
Uglavnom ja imam sve nalaze, i starije i nove a oni ce vidjeti sta ce priznat.Mislim da cu sutra se narucit

----------


## Petticoat

> Ribica, čestitam!! Ajde nam ponovi svoju priči :DPetticoat, mislim da si dobro odlučila za Petrovu. Možda se mrvicu duže čeka nego na VV, ali je više doktora koji imaju i više iskustva nego dr. na VV koja je ostala sama. Termin za konzultacije ja sam dobila za tjedan dana, a za MPO isto idući mjesec. Tako da, u mom slučaju, ni ne čeka se nešto duže. Doktori koje su meni preporučili su dr. Kasum, dr. Radaković, dr. Baldani...


Eto veceras cu jos malo pogledati po forumu i sutra naruciti, o tome cemo drugdje da nas ne spotaju :Grin:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo komadi!

Kod mene počelo ludilo "pipkanja sisa"

Kavica za vas je kuhana, poslužite se.

----------


## <mišica>

Ribice, čestitam od srca, uvijek je super kad dobiješ neočekivano ugodno iznenađenje  :Smile: 

Meni je ovaj ciklus nedobitan, jučer sam bila na folikulometriji, nema nikakvih naznaka da se nešto događa, kaže dr da se zna dogoditi, odmah mi je dala klomifen za idući ciklus...

----------


## Ribica 1

Jutro! Jutros sam ponovno pisnula plusic da budem sigurna. Cicobolja mi se smanjila pa me lagano hvata panika. LadyB kakvi su simptomi kod tebe?

----------


## kudri

Ribica, ajde nam lijepo svima ispričaj svoju priču. Znam da si ovaj mjesec lovila ovulacija, pa je nijie bilo...pa išla kod dr... Znaš da nas zanima :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Kudri, ispricam sve al kad stignem s posla. Sad sam na mobu pa mi je teze pisat.  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana.sky

ribica prvo cestitam!!  :Very Happy: 
drugo: pravilo je da pravila nema, zanemari simptome, opusti se i uzivaj, to je sad najvise sto mozes napraviti za sebe i za bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## stork

Meni su cice i sad u 27. tt mekane i neosjetljive tako da po tome ne bi ni znala da sam T, za razlku od prošle 2 neuspjele T gdje su htjele eksplodirati od prije M. BT mi je stalno bila 36,6-36,7 pod utrićima (uzimala 2x2 od poslije O do 12tt), glavobolja, mučnina i križobolja nula, jedini simptom su mi cca 2 tj bili grozni vjetrovi. Sada mi je jedini simptom lupkanje mog dječaka, žgaravice smo sanirali kompotom od ananasa natašte i sad mogu jesti kaj hoću (zato sam i dobila već 10 kg).
Čestitke novopečenim mamicama i dajte više  novo odbrojavanje!

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      24.02.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:* :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   53.dc ll
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   46.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   37.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   16.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   8.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

----------


## kudri

šiškica nam se visoko popela, jel tako?  :Smile: 
xaviii, šta ima s tobom?

----------


## LadyB

> Jutro! Jutros sam ponovno pisnula plusic da budem sigurna. Cicobolja mi se smanjila pa me lagano hvata panika. LadyB kakvi su simptomi kod tebe?


Cicobolja jos uvijek postojana i jaka, i zadnja tri dana mucnina od jutra do mraka..povratim tu i tamo...bas me valja jedva tipkam..

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

ah ah ja već osmi dan!  :Shock: 

kad bi trebala počet akcija, konkretna? 10 dan? mm mi dolazi siroti taman na 10 dan, s vrata ću ga dočekat  :Laughing:  nema odmora  :Grin: 

i da *ivanasky* u pravu si, to sa simptomima samo izludi čovjeka

----------


## xavii

Kod mene ništa kasni dobrano već testovi neg tako da sutra idem po duphaston da dobijem pa idući ciklus folikulometriju i na dogovor za hsg ili laparo

----------


## Ives000

Ajme ribicee čestitam od srca  :Smile:  Napokon dobrih vjesti

----------


## Ribica 1

Bok cure, evo sam bila kod dr. Ništa nije vidjela, samo zadebljanje maternice jer je trudnoća još jako mala, te me poslala da vadim betu. Beta je 993,38. To je oko 4/5 tjedna. Naručila me za sljedeću srijedu. Do tada sam uzela godišnji odmor da se malo odmorim i opustim. Nastavljam s dupastonom 3x1. Malo sam opuštenija i smirenija nego danas.

----------


## Ribica 1

*Kudri* sam obećala ispričati svoju priču. Nakon drugog spontanog sam upućena na kompletnu obradu. Radila sam OGGT, LAC, ACA, KKS, LH, FSH, PRl, TSH, testostoren, DHEA-s, androstendion, CB, sklonost trombofiliji, brisevi, virusi. Većinu sam radila u Petrovoj. Od svih nalaza  androstendion je bio povišen 13,3 (1-12) i MTHFR heterozigot i PAI-1(4G/5G) dobila sam Decortin 10mg svaki dan, i andol 100 za trombofiliju.  Decortin mi je drastično smanjio androstndion i produžio ciklus na 60-ak dana. Smanjila sam ga na 5mg da bih ga nakon 5 mj potpuno prestala uzimat. Zadnjih 9 mj imala sam 4 ciklusa. Ponovila sam nalaze hormon i svi su bili OK. Prije 20-ak dana sam išla kod dr da malo popričam što dalje. Ciklusi prije decortina su bili 30-35. Prepisala mi je dupaston za izazivanje vještice, pa bih nakon 3. dana ciklusa počela s klomifenom i od 8.dana praćenje folikula. Eto klomifen nisam ni dočekala. U nedjelju sam osjetila da me nešto presjeklo u donjem dijelu stomaka pa sam pomislila da bih mogla napraviti test iako nisam ništa očekivala. Svaki ciklus sam imala sve redom simptome, a ništa od T. Sad kad sam očekivala vješticu stigne plusek. Cure nadam se da ćete sve uskoro vidjeti plusić i da će ovo biti jako plodna godina.  :grouphug:

----------


## Šiškica

Ribice čestitam!!! 

meni pišite sutra *3dc*  :Rolling Eyes: .. ništ novoga, sve po starom!!

----------


## Ives000

Eto draga..došao i tvoj plusek..ko naručen..  :Smile:  Odmah mi se vrati vjera u sve kad pročitam ovako ljepe vjesti...Bravo..Bravo..i Bravo

----------


## Ives000

Jutro svima, kava je na stolu  :Wink:  Kako smo danas?

----------


## Petticoat

Jutro Ives i ostalima  :Smile:  Gusta se u kavici


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, hvala na kavici!

Ja svoju popila ranom zorom a tako bi rado uživala u kavici a ne bila na poslu, tako mi se neda.

----------


## kudri

šiškica, grlim

----------


## Ives000

Eto meni od sutra plodni dani ali sam  trenutno na vaginaletama i probioticu jer mi je pao imunitet od gripe  :gaah:  sad me zanima da li se mogi bacit na "posao" ili mi je ovaj ciklus propao???  :Unsure:

----------


## *sunshine*

Pozdrav cure!
Jutros sam bila kod gina, napravili briseve, sad cekam nalaz 8 dana,
napravili smo i folikulometriju, na desnom jajniku folikul trenutno na 12,7mm , 12dc,
ima ih dva na lijevom, manji su, gin kaze da ce oni bit "aktivni" sljedeci ciklus.
Dobila uputnicu za Petrovu, odmah sam se narucila i vec sam dobila termin za tjedan dana .  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

kojim vaginaletama?

----------


## Ives000

Lactogyn vaginalete i pijem lactogyn probiotic..

----------


## orange80

> Lactogyn vaginalete i pijem lactogyn probiotic..


jel imaš candidu?

joj i ja muku mučim s njom i ako jedem slatko na početku ciklusa, obavezno je dobijem  :Mad: 

ali ne mogu si pomoći! u to ime - upravo kupila nutel...


e ribice, tek sad sam vidjela! čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      25.02.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:* :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   54.dc ll
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   47.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   38.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   17.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   9.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## Ives000

Ma nemam candidu ali nekakva upalica je, čim me pecka prilikom odnosa,  uzela sam preventive radi na svoju ruku, sad sam ok. Ali me zanima da li mogu unatoć tome radit na bebi jer od sutra mi kreću plodni dani... a kura vaginaletama traje tjedan dana

----------


## bubekica

Lactogyn mozes bez problema kombinirati s odnosem  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

OMG..sto sunca me sad obasjalo.. hvala ti bubekica  :Kiss:  baš si me razveselila

----------


## Ribica 1

Jutro cure, kako ste mi danas? Ja se laganini odmaram i trudim se ne razmišljat o lošim stvarima. Iza mene su dva spontana koja mi ne daju mira. Zabrinulo me to što mi dr nije ništa vidjela na UZV a beta je za 5 tjedan. Moram izdržat još 6 dana do sljedećeg UZV.

----------


## bubekica

Beta ti je manja od 1000, kad prijedje 1500 bi trebala biti vidljiva gv. Mislim da nemas razloga za brigu, pogotovo ako je rijec o slabijem uzv apartu.
A strah zbog prijasnjih losih iskustava razmijem i saljem veliki zagrljaj  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

> OMG..sto sunca me sad obasjalo.. hvala ti bubekica  baš si me razveselila


Hahahaha, mala stvar, a tako veseli  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

> Beta ti je manja od 1000, kad prijedje 1500 bi trebala biti vidljiva gv. Mislim da nemas razloga za brigu, pogotovo ako je rijec o slabijem uzv apartu.
> A strah zbog prijasnjih losih iskustava razmijem i saljem veliki zagrljaj


Samoj sebi govorim da ovaj put treba biti sve ok, nalazi su ok. Nema razloga da nešto krene krivo. Osjećam neki pritisak kao da ću dobiti. Nadam se da to GV raste. Ludo razmišljam ali tako se tješim.

----------


## bubekica

Pritisak kao pred m je normalan u ranoj trudnoci. Ako ti bude previse neugodno javi se gin, mozda dobis progesteronsku terapiju.

----------


## Ives000

Bome  :Laughing:  !

----------


## kudri

zašto je to smješno??

----------


## Ives000

> Samoj sebi govorim da ovaj put treba biti sve ok, nalazi su ok. Nema razloga da nešto krene krivo. Osjećam neki pritisak kao da ću dobiti. Nadam se da to GV raste. Ludo razmišljam ali tako se tješim.


Nisam nikad bila trudna pa te ne bih znala savjetovat, ali sam čula od cura koje jesu da je osjećaj kao kad trebaš dobit m samo malo jači osjećaj PMS-a..pretpostavljam da je to TO! Probaj misli okupirat nećim drugim ..čitaj puno knjiga, gledaj filmove i odmaraj, ne napreži se, okruži se pozitivnim ljudima i sve će biti ok ...  :starac:

----------


## Ives000

Odgovarala sam bubekici na moj post...ne znam zašto fali citat..

----------


## kudri

ahahaaa, ja mislila da se smiješ progesterosnkoj terapiji. _zbunjena_

----------


## Ives000

> zašto je to smješno??


Odgovarala sam bubekici na moj post, ali fali njen citat, ne znam zašto..pa jekrivo  ispalo. NO HARD FEELINGS  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

Mogu si mislit.L.o.L  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      26.02.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:* :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   55.dc ll
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   48.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   39.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   18.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   10.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

----------


## žužy

Helou!  :Coffee: 

*Šiškice*,sendam hug  :Love: 

*djevojka00* ,kako si?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A ja sam jučer obavila pregled i dog. za histero i laparo u idučem ciklusu.  :Very Happy:  sad skupim sve potrebne nalaze i 1.dc zovem za termin. Sretna!

----------


## žužy

*Trudničice naše*  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 
Očemo otvoriti novo Odbrojavanje? Hajde neka se bar jedna odvaži,ili možete zajedničko?

----------


## Ives000

> Helou! 
> 
> *Šiškice*,sendam hug 
> 
> *djevojka00* ,kako si?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> A ja sam jučer obavila pregled i dog. za histero i laparo u idučem ciklusu.  sad skupim sve potrebne nalaze i 1.dc zovem za termin. Sretna!


Ajme super.. to su dobre vjesti  :Wink: .  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyB

Ja sam od danas na utrogestanu  :Sad:  imam neko smeđkarenje od jutros...

----------


## Ribica 1

> Ja sam od danas na utrogestanu  imam neko smeđkarenje od jutros...


Jesi li radila betu od početka trudnoće?

----------


## LadyB

> Jesi li radila betu od početka trudnoće?


Jesam, sa 5t+6d mi je bila 17500, i vidjela se gestacijska i zumanjcana..
Sutra ce mi biti 7t a iduci pregled imam tek sa 8t+2d..

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Kavica za moje čekalice i trudilice!

----------


## xavii

Lady kakvo je stanje?

----------


## LadyB

> Lady kakvo je stanje?


Pa eto za sada mucnina i dalje prisutna 24/7 al za sada nema nikakve sukrvice od trena kad sam stavila utrice..al jaaaaaako sam iscrpljena od mucnina i povracanja, borim se sa hranom i vodom vec danima...plus umirem od dosade jer za sada moram bas jako mirovati...i tako..
Jedva cekam da prode iducih 10 dana do pregleda...

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

Ribice i meni su oba puta simptomi bili zapravonkao da cu stalno procurit! Polako, mila da po dan, biti ce sve ok.

Lady nadam se da se smeckarenje nece vise vratiti.

Tko o cemu nego ja o aftama neki dan! Dakle dobila virozu, dva dana temp, danas je nemam vise, ali imam takvu afturinu u grlu da je to strasno.
Da li da se uopce upustam u akciju nakon tog?
Bas sam tuzna radi toga...

----------


## LadyB

> Ribice i meni su oba puta simptomi bili zapravonkao da cu stalno procurit! Polako, mila da po dan, biti ce sve ok.
> 
> Lady nadam se da se smeckarenje nece vise vratiti.
> 
> Tko o cemu nego ja o aftama neki dan! Dakle dobila virozu, dva dana temp, danas je nemam vise, ali imam takvu afturinu u grlu da je to strasno.
> Da li da se uopce upustam u akciju nakon tog?
> Bas sam tuzna radi toga...


Iskreno, radi kako se osjecas u tom trenu...ako ti fakat ne bude do icega jednostavno nemoj forsirati...

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      27.02.2015.  *   :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:* :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   56.dc ll
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   49.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   40.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   19.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   11.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc*

----------


## xavii

Lady polako, bas dan po dan, znas za sto se dosadjujes pa se isplati, brzo ce to proci  :Smile:  
Ja od gina sada, ugl zuto tijelo se vidi endo debljine 7.7mm a M i dalje nema, pa mi je rekao da pricekmj jos 10ak dana radije, nego da mi daje duphaston. Pa eto ja jos n a cekanju :/

----------


## bubekica

xavii, ne volim bas pametovati preko misljenja ginekologa, ali meni se to cini jako tanak endometrij za lutealnu fazu. Trebao bi biti 14-20mm i moguce je da upravo zbog toga ne dobivas menstruaciju. Ne razumijem sto ceka tvoj ginic...

----------


## xavii

Ne znam ni ja, al opet ne zelim na svoju ruku ništa..

----------


## bubekica

> Ne znam ni ja, al opet ne zelim na svoju ruku ništa..


Razumijem, ne bih ni ja na tvom mjestu, tj mozda bih sada, ali nekad - nema sanse  :Smile:  
Ne volim besmislena razvlacenja, zato me ovo smeta.
Al docekat ces je jednom, na ovaj ili onaj nacin. Neka bude sto prije
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## xavii

Ma ja se još nadam da sam T hahah
ovaj ciklus cu ovako, pa ćemo vidjet što dalje.

----------


## zadarmamica

> Ma ja se još nadam da sam T hahah
> ovaj ciklus cu ovako, pa ćemo vidjet što dalje.


Kad si zadnji put pisala na test?

----------


## xavii

Mislim 8.dan kašnjenja tako da pokazao bi tad da je t u pitanju bar ja mislim.

----------


## xavii

> Mislim 8.dan kašnjenja tako da pokazao bi tad da je t u pitanju bar ja mislim.


osim toga da jesam T bilo bi skoro 6 tt tako da bi već vidjela nešto. Al ja se nadam dok m ne dodje :/

----------


## Ives000

Xavii, znam kako je to... nada umire zadnja...tako i ja, tek kad stvarno vidim da menge nema a bar 5 testova bude negativno tek onda shvatim da nisam trudna i da moram nekako izazvat "glupaču" :/  I ako se nadam da  kod tebe ovaj put kasni s razlogom  :Smile:  šaljem pozitivne vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ekipa laka noć svima..vidimo se ujutro na kavi  :Wink:

----------


## xavii

> Xavii, znam kako je to... nada umire zadnja...tako i ja, tek kad stvarno vidim da menge nema a bar 5 testova bude negativno tek onda shvatim da nisam trudna i da moram nekako izazvat "glupaču" :/  I ako se nadam da  kod tebe ovaj put kasni s razlogom  šaljem pozitivne vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> Ekipa laka noć svima..vidimo se ujutro na kavi


Ma joj ja sam nekako danas pozitivna, pa to pisem, al naravno da nakon 5 testova i pregleda kod gin znam da nisam T, al eto danas mi je dobar dan  :Cool:  pa cu se jos nadati, a od sutra nisam T :D 
p.s. drago mi je da si ovo napisala, pretpostavljam da i ostale tako misle, al mi nemaju srca reci  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

Draga sve je to normalno, opet kažem.. srce se neda.. ide do kraja.. kakav god ishod bio na kraju... I dobro dok je tako. Znaći da si borac i da ne odustaješ lako...(a borci uvijek dobro prođu) ajde draga drži se.. još ništa nije gotovo...ja sam pretprošli mjesec uzela sama na svoju ruku duphastone  da što prije dobijem mengu...i eto opet se trudimo ...

----------


## <mišica>

Jutro cure  :Smile: 
Tko je za kavicu nek se posluzi...

Imam jedno pitanje - 11 dan ciklusa sam bila na folkulometriji i dr je rekla da nema folikula i da od ovog ciklusa nista. U odnosu na prodli ciklus nisam imala nikakve simptome, zakljucak je bio da klomifen nije odradio svoje. Medjutim,jutros ne da sam imala obilni eggwhite nego dovoljno eggwhitea za 3 jajeta,ne pamtim tako jasan i obilan iscjedak... A jucer mi je i lh trakica pocela tamniti. Jel moguce da ipak bude nesto ili me tijelo zafrkava?

----------


## bubekica

Moguce je, naravno. 
11dc je dosta rano za otpisati klomifenom stimulirani ciklus, cijela prica se zna pokrenuti malo kasnije.
Svakako pokrijte  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      28.02.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:* :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   57.dc ll
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   50.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   41.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :štrika: 

*
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   20.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   12.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc*

----------


## žužy

*<mišica>* ,fala na kavici..dobro dojde jer doma nemam ni zrno  :Undecided: 
I naravno da nije kasno za O,pa tek ti je 16.dc! Ne kužim tvoju gin...ti samo sad poprati trakicu i pokrijte sve što možete  :fige: 

*xavii* ,pa jel moguče da si tek sada ovulirala? Endo ti je kao kod mene otprilike u vrijeme O,vidjelo ti se žuto tijelo...pišni test za tjedan dana. Ionak moraš čekati još deset dana pa ti je svejedno.. :Love:

----------


## kudri

curke jutro!! poslužite se kavicom!!  :Smile: 

 samo da vas pitama. kako mjerite bazalnu - oralno ili analno? i da li je analno uvijek viša od uobičajene?

----------


## LadyB

Evo ja nudim suhe krekere  :Smile: )
Ubija me ta usrana mucnina i mirovanje, mislim da cu obolit na zivce...
Moram se nekako skockat :/

----------


## Ribica 1

> curke jutro!! poslužite se kavicom!! 
> 
>  samo da vas pitama. kako mjerite bazalnu - oralno ili analno? i da li je analno uvijek viša od uobičajene?


Ja sam je mjerila oralno digitalnim  i bila je pouzdana.

----------


## bubekica

> curke jutro!! poslužite se kavicom!! 
> 
>  samo da vas pitama. kako mjerite bazalnu - oralno ili analno? i da li je analno uvijek viša od uobičajene?


Ja sam mjerila vaginalno. Uvijek je visa od oralno mjerene jer u snu pricam pa mi se usta ohlade  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Evo ja nudim suhe krekere )
> Ubija me ta usrana mucnina i mirovanje, mislim da cu obolit na zivce...
> Moram se nekako skockat :/


Tek si na pocetku.  Ne zelim te plasit, ali bit ce jos puno toga "usranog" za pretrpit, izdrzat, izgurat... malo strpljenja, malo razumjevanja za promjene u tijelu i jos malo vise snage i proci ce... samo se sjeti cemu sve to i da vidis koliko ce ti biti lakse... trudnoca je po meni mozda 30% fizicke muke, ostalo je sve psihicki i emotivno.. ipak zena sazrijeva da bi postala majka, uci se brizi i kako se nositi s njom, uci se da ce preziviti sve da bi se izborila za svoju mrvicu... tako da bi ti savjetovala da si nadjes neku zanimaciju ili neki nacin opustanja jer puno toga te jos ceka, pogotovo za cca 8mj...

----------


## Ribica 1

> Evo ja nudim suhe krekere )
> Ubija me ta usrana mucnina i mirovanje, mislim da cu obolit na zivce...
> Moram se nekako skockat :/


LadyB to su slatke mucnine. To znaci da sve napreduje po planu. Mene je tek sinoc nesto mucilo. Malo sam i osjetljiva na mirise. Brine me sto nemaam tamne aerole oko bradavica jer to je jedan od prvih simptoma.

----------


## LadyB

> LadyB to su slatke mucnine. To znaci da sve napreduje po planu. Mene je tek sinoc nesto mucilo. Malo sam i osjetljiva na mirise. Brine me sto nemaam tamne aerole oko bradavica jer to je jedan od prvih simptoma.


Ma nemam ni ja to, uopce se nemoj oko takvih stvari brinut  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Cure, jutro! Nova sam ovdje i nadam se ugodnom druženju i sto bržem prolasku vremena u neizvjesnosti!!
Meni je danas 33.dan a M nema pa se potajno nadam al znam da nema šanse posto je prije 3,5mj bila kiretaža (11tt).  :Sad:  od onda su mi ova 3 ciklusa sva neka divlja pa evo mislim da su šanse nikakve, a kao i pazili smo se (vise manje). G rekla je rekla da možemo odmah nakon 1.M ali ne znam bas s obzirom da me još sve bolucka :/

----------


## xavii

> *<mišica>* ,fala na kavici..dobro dojde jer doma nemam ni zrno 
> I naravno da nije kasno za O,pa tek ti je 16.dc! Ne kužim tvoju gin...ti samo sad poprati trakicu i pokrijte sve što možete 
> 
> *xavii* ,pa jel moguče da si tek sada ovulirala? Endo ti je kao kod mene otprilike u vrijeme O,vidjelo ti se žuto tijelo...pišni test za tjedan dana. Ionak moraš čekati još deset dana pa ti je svejedno..


Kad sam bila, mislim 13dc., tad je bio endo 6.6mm i vidjelo se zuto tijelo na lijevom jajniku, i tad sam imala simptome O, tako da nije sada. Osim ako sam imala dvije, u sto ne vjerujem. Ma vjerojatno taj endo nije dovoljno debeo da izazove M, al mi je rekla da je dovoljno da bude iznad 6 da dobijem. Tako da nisam pametna. Ja cu pricekati tjedan dana pa cu uzeti dabroston.

----------


## xavii

> Draga sve je to normalno, opet kažem.. srce se neda.. ide do kraja.. kakav god ishod bio na kraju... I dobro dok je tako. Znaći da si borac i da ne odustaješ lako...(a borci uvijek dobro prođu) ajde draga drži se.. još ništa nije gotovo...ja sam pretprošli mjesec uzela sama na svoju ruku duphastone  da što prije dobijem mengu...i eto opet se trudimo ...


 :Love:

----------


## tetagogolina

> LadyB to su slatke mucnine. To znaci da sve napreduje po planu. Mene je tek sinoc nesto mucilo. Malo sam i osjetljiva na mirise. Brine me sto nemaam tamne aerole oko bradavica jer to je jedan od prvih simptoma.


ja sam ih dobila tek nakon 12.tt, to ti je sve individualno

----------


## Ribica 1

Svaki simptom analiziram pa pušem i na hladno. Drago mi je što imam vas i što me razumijete. Rijetko tko od mojih prijatelja je prošao ovo i zna kako se osjećam.

----------


## dominikslatki

> Svaki simptom analiziram pa pušem i na hladno. Drago mi je što imam vas i što me razumijete. Rijetko tko od mojih prijatelja je prošao ovo i zna kako se osjećam.


Ribica totalno te razumijem! Ja sam skužila da je mozda

----------


## dominikslatki

> Svaki simptom analiziram pa pušem i na hladno. Drago mi je što imam vas i što me razumijete. Rijetko tko od mojih prijatelja je prošao ovo i zna kako se osjećam.


Ribica totalno te razumijem! Ja sam skužila da je mozda bolje da sto manje ljudi zna pa sva sreća da smo samo roditeljima bili rekli tako da sam izbjegla sva suvišna pitanja i utjehe..doći ce i nas dan..kad bi bar znali kada sve bi bilo lakse..

----------


## dominikslatki

Joj sad vidim ribice da imaš II !! Moje čestitke i samo pomalo bez panike, mora biti sve dobro drugačije ne moze!
Ja sam govorila kako mi je bilo teško i je još uvijek nakon pobačaja..da je sva sreća da smo samo starcima rekli za T.

----------


## Ribica 1

> Joj sad vidim ribice da imaš II !! Moje čestitke i samo pomalo bez panike, mora biti sve dobro drugačije ne moze!
> Ja sam govorila kako mi je bilo teško i je još uvijek nakon pobačaja..da je sva sreća da smo samo starcima rekli za T.


 Guram dan po dan. Zao mi je zbog izgubljene trudnoce. Nazalost pa znam kako je to. Je li vas dr uputila da radite nake nalaze, briseve?

----------


## dominikslatki

Bit ce sve ok vidjet ćeš! Tako mi je drago čuti za nove trudnoće nakon pobačaja, daje mi snagu i nadu! 
Nije mi dr htjela raditi briseve (njima je prvi put pod normalno), ali sad čekam M (koja kasni)

----------


## dominikslatki

Bit ce sve ok vidjet ćeš! Tako mi je drago čuti za nove trudnoće nakon pobačaja, daje mi snagu i nadu! 
Nije mi dr htjela raditi briseve (njima je prvi put pod normalno), ali sad čekam M (koja kasni) pa namjeravam napraviti svejedno..

----------


## zasad skulirana

sve čekam kad će se otvorit novo odbrojavanje a ono još ništa...ajdeeeeteeee!  :Smile: 

došla sam povirit da vidim koji mi je DC (što bi ja bez ove liste),ovaj me mjesec to previše ne interesira kako MMa nema doma... :Grin: 
nisam htjela ić na folikulometriju ovaj ciklus a sad mi malo krivo jer evo 19DC a ja bome nemam nikakve simptome.... :Unsure: 
ne bole jajnici,iscjedak jest obilatiji ali ne proziran nego vise bijel...dodje mi da malo pijem neke čajeve...

samo sam preletila temu i upale mi u oko riječi oralno i analno...već sam pomislila da ste se raspojasale kad ono pričate o bazalnoj.... :Laughing:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto da se i ja javim malo. Vrime vam je cure da otvorite odbrojavanje. Znam da vas je mozda strah radi mojeg iskustva, ali, to se moze dogoditi u bilo kojem stadiju trudnoce tako da nema smisla odgadjati. Samo da vam javim malo kako sam ja. Morala sam ponoviti test na trudnocu 2 tjedna nakon D&C, jos uvijek je test pozitivan. U bolnici su rekli da sam ipak bila 12 tt, tako da treba hormonima da dodju na svoje mjesto, pa da ponovim test za tjedan dana. Iskreno, ovo mi je sve mucno. Cesto sanjam da sam zapravo bila trudna sa blizancima i da je jedan umro i da su samo izvadili onog mrtvog, a da je drugi ziv. Vjerojatno zato sanjam takve stvari radi bete, moje tijelo jos uvijek misli da sam trudna...

----------


## Majuška

:grouphug: Yummy,
I meni je jako sporo padala beta nakon drugog missed. Mislim da sam još tri tjedna imala pozitivnu betu. Jako mi je žao se i tebi odvilo tako kako je.
Stvarno žao žao  :Crying or Very sad: 

I znam da bi ti bilo lakše da ne gledaš odbrojavanje sa svojim imenom. Nadam se da će cure uskoro otvoriti novo.

----------


## LadyB

Yummi drago nam je da si se javila, nema pametnih rijeci, ali eto tijelo mora proci proces koji ipak traje i dok god je tako tesko je odvojiti se i mislima, snovima i sl.. 

Ja bi otvorila odbrojavanje, ne znam tocno kako, al ne znam jel itko do sad otvorio odbrojavanke prije nego je na UVZ vidio embrio..jer ja jos nisam :/ pa ne znam da li Ribica i ja spadamo u kandidate  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Yummy samo pomalo sve ce doc na svoje , ja sam izgubila bebicu u 11tt i 3.tj nakon kiretaže beta je bila 50 i nešto , treba vremena .. Meni je prošlo 3,5mj od tada a hormoni još divljaju! Teško se u tim uvjetima mislima uopće odvojiti od toga, moja glava još uvijek kao da misli da sam T , al vjerujem da su to hormoni krivi sve (a i tuga naravno). Samo hrabro nažalost ima nas.. Ali nema predaje!!!

----------


## bubekica

LadyB odbrojavanje mozes otvoriti cim ugledas plusic  :Smile: , cekanje prvog uzv je "nova moda" na ovom podforumu...
Odes na podforum prije zaceca i klilnes otvori novu temu koju nazoves "odbrojavanje 2/2014 by LadyB"

----------


## Ribica 1

Jutro cure! Kako ste mi danas? LadyB ako se slazes mozemo otvoriti zajednicko odbrojavanje.

----------


## Ribica 1

> sve čekam kad će se otvorit novo odbrojavanje a ono još ništa...ajdeeeeteeee! 
> 
> došla sam povirit da vidim koji mi je DC (što bi ja bez ove liste),ovaj me mjesec to previše ne interesira kako MMa nema doma...
> nisam htjela ić na folikulometriju ovaj ciklus a sad mi malo krivo jer evo 19DC a ja bome nemam nikakve simptome....
> ne bole jajnici,iscjedak jest obilatiji ali ne proziran nego vise bijel...dodje mi da malo pijem neke čzajeve...
> 
> samo sam preletila temu i upale mi u oko riječi oralno i analno...već sam pomislila da ste se raspojasale kad ono pričate o bazalnoj....


Pokusaj s vrkutom. Ja sam je se naljevala u ovom dobitnom ciklusu.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

----------


## dominikslatki

Jutro! Kako ste? ️Superrr vrijeme je, barem kod mene! 
Ja sam jutros ipak išla napravit test jer je 34. Dan, a nista od M, i naravno da nista od mog plusa  :Sad:  sutra moram zvat G da vidim sto cu.. Mislim da ni nije bilo O. Idući mjesec cu si uzet lh trakice jer mislim da od kiretaze nisam ni imala O, stalno mi je neki vodeni bistri iscjedak, totalna nepoznanica za mene ..je moguće da je to od toga sto nije bilo O?

----------


## stork

*bubekica* sad je 2015.  :Laughing: 
*dominikslatki* meni je 9mj nakon kiretaže bilo ludovanja hormona, skraćenih ciklusa, bez O i svakako, onda jedna vrlo rano završena blizanačka (blighted+missed 8tt) i opet kiretaža i tek nakon toga od prve sljedeće M i još naredne 3 točne k'o urica i O 14 dc i konačno se izborila ova mrva iz mog potpisa  :Wink: 
Polako, složi glavu! Dok sam ludovala i stresirala se, ništa od svega. Nakon 2. neuspjele T mi je fakat postalo svejedno, baš sam se smirila i tijelo je odmah reagiralo kako treba. Želim ti ovakav dobar scenarij  :Kiss:

----------


## dominikslatki

Stork hvala na utjesi! 
Sad mi je malo lakse kad vidim da nije nista čudno da se ciklusi poremete.. Jesi li ti sto uzimala da se ciklusu stabiliziraju?Drago mi je sto kod tebe vrijedi treća sreća ipak 2x to proc je prestrašno! Mene najviše muci sto i nakon 3,5mj me sve zateže dole, ali mozda previše panicarim, pa vidjeli bi valjda da je nešto na tolikim uzv sto sam bila i iz krvi

----------


## LadyB

> Jutro cure! Kako ste mi danas? LadyB ako se slazes mozemo otvoriti zajednicko odbrojavanje.


Ajmo  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      01.03.2015.  *   :Heart: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:* :Zaljubljen: 
*
ribica 1  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   58.dc ll
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   51.dc ll
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   42.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
dominikslatki  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34.dc
djevojka00  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
ludnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :štrika: 

*
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   21.dc
zasad skulirana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
ives000  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
ljubavna1pogled  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   13.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc*

----------


## žužy

Bokić! Dobrodošle u ožujak  :pivo: 

*dominikslatki* ,dobro nam došla na listicu,neka ne ostaneš dugo tu več se preseliš što prije na trudničke teme.  :Kiss: 

*ludnica*sretno u ljubičicama! Di si,kako si?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*LadyB,Ribice 1*,ajmo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyB

evo linka na novo odbrojavanje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87433-O...yB-amp-Ribica1

----------


## dominikslatki

E cure nemojte se ljutit ali kako to ide? Vidim da sam na listi ali danas sam na testu imala - pa ne bi trebala biti na listi, ne?

----------


## xavii

Dominik idemo na novo odbrojavanje a na listi smo mi koje još čekamo + na testu  :Smile:

----------


## djevojka00

Dameee kako steee ?  :Smile:  nije me dugo bilo zbog posla i ostalih obaveza  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

curke, pisemo na novom odbrojavanju...
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87433-O...yB-amp-Ribica1

----------


## djevojka00

Curkee ja radila testic pozitivan i jos fba i ona su pozitivnaaaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Curkee ja radila testic pozitivan i jos fba i ona su pozitivnaaaaaa


 :Very Happy: 
Cestitam!
Javi curkama na link koji sam ti zalijepila post prije!
Vesele me ovakve vijesti i ubrzano saltanje s obrojavanja na odbrojavanje  :Smile:

----------

